# RW Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi - Karpat, FEL (2016 Draft)



## Syan Ruter

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117

Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi, 1998 born forward playing for the KÃ¤rpÃ¤t junior teams has lately caught my attention. He's 15 years old, 6'2'' and the points he's put up...yikes


KÃ¤rpÃ¤t U16 8gp	12g	8a	20pt
Playoffs U16	11gp	15g	9a	24p
KÃ¤rpÃ¤t U18 42gp	31g	20a	51pt	

So, as a 15 year old, he put up 51pts in 42 games with the U18 squad. Not only that, but he's got the size and definitely a knack for scoring goals. 

Someone who has seen him play more or know more about him; opinions?


----------



## JFA87-66-99

A few posters in the Finland forum said that he has the 2nd most potential out of all Finish prospects. Even more than Alexsi Saarela which really surprised me. Only behind Barkov. Obviously still long ways to go but very interesting to hear.


----------



## Number 57

The Fins are gonna teach small hockey nations a lesson in the coming years. Already have the best goaltending in the world, and they have prospects such as Granlund, Barkov, Saarela, Puljuarvi and many others coming up up front. Ristolainen, Vatanen and co on defense. This is ridiculous for a smaller country that is gonna ice quite the old rosters in Sochi. Good job !


----------



## Syan Ruter

#57 said:


> The Fins are gonna teach small hockey nations a lesson in the coming years. Already have the best goaltending in the world, and they have prospects such as Granlund, Barkov, Saarela, Puljuarvi and many others coming up up front. Ristolainen, Vatanen and co on defense. This is ridiculous for a smaller country that is gonna ice quite the old rosters in Sochi. Good job !




haha, would be great if all of them panned out!


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Syan Ruter said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117
> 
> Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi, 1998 born forward playing for the KÃ¤rpÃ¤t junior teams has lately caught my attention. He's 15 years old, 6'2'' and the points he's put up...yikes
> 
> 
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t U16 8gp	12g	8a	20pt
> Playoffs U16	11gp	15g	9a	24p
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t U18 42gp	31g	20a	51pt
> 
> So, as a 15 year old, he put up 51pts in 42 games with the U18 squad. Not only that, but he's got the size and definitely a knack for scoring goals.
> 
> Someone who has seen him play more or know more about him; opinions?




He even had decent stats as a 13 year old playing Jr. C under 16. Has anyone ever played and been that good in Jr c as a 13 year old. I beileve maybe Mikael Granlund might have played that young but it certain. He seems to have a better offensive rate thus far than Saarela and Barkov with the way he dominated Jr b as a 14 year old? Will he see time in Jr A or possibly Sm-liiga this season or is that out of the question. He'll only be 15 years old until may.


----------



## Metalcommand

#57 said:


> The Fins are gonna teach small hockey nations a lesson in the coming years. Already have the best goaltending in the world, and they have prospects such as Granlund, Barkov, Saarela, Puljuarvi and many others coming up up front. Ristolainen, Vatanen and co on defense. This is ridiculous for a smaller country that is gonna ice quite the old rosters in Sochi. Good job !




Sochi gonna be be like retirement home but 2018 in Korea if players pan out, oh my goodness oh my dayym.


----------



## JJTT

JFA87-66-99 said:


> Will he see time in Jr A or possibly Sm-liiga this season or is that out of the question. He'll only be 15 years old until may.




He is training with the A junior team and he should play there for majority of the season. 
Unless he flat out dominates in a juniors he won't get any games in sm-liiga this year. 
KÃ¤rpÃ¤t's has 19 forwards under contract now + some juniors who are ahead of him in the depth chart. He will be 15 for the whole season, so it's not even possible for him to play more than few games in sm-liiga because he is still in comprehensive school.


----------



## JFA87-66-99

I found this little tidbit from April regarding his play for the '1998 Finland Selects team at the World Selects Invitational Tournament.

Jesse Puljujarvi, F, ’98 (Finland Selects) 6-1/180 — Big, strong, powerful, and skilled. Plays the game an awful lot like Jaromir Jagr. While he appears to be exerting less than maximum effort, he is actually accomplishing a lot. Has excellent poise with the puck and is as strong as an ox when it comes to protecting it. Regarded as one of the top young prospects in Finland and plays with kids two years older. Was a notch above the other European players here. Needless to say, you can count on hearing Puljujarvi’s name a lot in the years to come.


----------



## YARR123

JFA87-66-99 said:


> I found this little tidbit from April regarding his play for the '1998 Finland Selects team at the World Selects Invitational Tournament.
> 
> Jesse Puljujarvi, F, â€™98 (Finland Selects) 6-1/180 â€” Big, strong, powerful, and skilled. Plays the game an awful lot like Jaromir Jagr. While he appears to be exerting less than maximum effort, he is actually accomplishing a lot. Has excellent poise with the puck and is as strong as an ox when it comes to protecting it. Regarded as one of the top young prospects in Finland and plays with kids two years older. Was a notch above the other European players here. Needless to say, you can count on hearing Puljujarviâ€™s name a lot in the years to come.



Thank you for sharing, where did you find this and who wrote this?


----------



## William H Bonney

YARR123 said:


> Thank you for sharing, where did you find this and who wrote this?




That's from USHR.


----------



## thomast

He's 6'2 now and i think that he is projected to grow to 6'5 range according to finnish national team magazine. He seems to be Ducks fan because of SelÃ¤nne. Last year he played U18 league as a 14 year old and scored 31 goals in 42 games and was 3rd best goal scorer. Next year we hopefully see him in the U20 league. Promising player but the road is still long for him. I hope we see him at U17 hockey challenge this year.


----------



## f1nn

I will be extremely interested to see how he plays in u20.. I haven't seen him play yet and for those that have I would like to ask whether he truly has a special skill set or could part be due to him using his size to dominate? I know he's been playing up but still IMO it wouldn't be too hard to push people around in u18 juniors with that kind of size.. a lot of shrimps out there


----------



## thomast

f1nn said:


> I will be extremely interested to see how he plays in u20.. I haven't seen him play yet and for those that have I would like to ask whether he truly has a special skill set or could part be due to him using his size to dominate? I know he's been playing up but still IMO it wouldn't be too hard to push people around in u18 juniors with that kind of size.. a lot of shrimps out there




I think he looked bit undeveloped physically against U18 players. He didn't dominate by his size. He had to fight seriously from the pucks and especially at the beginning of the season he lost many puck battles. I think that his best attribute is his goal scoring ability and especially shot. He is big kid who is strong and powerful skater. He can shoot the puck hard for his age and can snipe it in full speed quickly. He reminds me bit from Ovechkin by style without the enormous intensity without the puck.


----------



## fr9dd9

Have he played anything yet? has hes season started yet?


----------



## Jack DiBiase

For every Jaromir Jagr, there's hundreds of Jesse Joensuus out there.

By the way, how does PuljujÃ¤rvi compare to Joensuu at the same age. Both seem to be similar types. Huge kids who dominate the junior games with their size.


----------



## thomast

Jack DiBiase said:


> For every Jaromir Jagr, there's hundreds of Jesse Joensuus out there.
> 
> By the way, how does PuljujÃ¤rvi compare to Joensuu at the same age. Both seem to be similar types. Huge kids who dominate the junior games with their size.




How many times you have seen PuljujÃ¤rvi at last year for example? He wasn't dominating physically at all. He had trouble to win puck battles against 2-3 year old players than him. He was better when season went further but never dominated physically not even close. 

To me PuljujÃ¤rvi is promising player with huge potential but he isn't Jagr type of player at all. He doesen't have world class vision like Jagr or even elite. He has good vision and good hockeyIQ but nothing like elite. If he pans out i'd see him being Nichushkin/Rick Nash type of player. I would put him step below Barkov as prospect.

Finland has 2 huge prospects in PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine if they both pan out... We have 2 very good prospects.


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Have he played anything yet? has hes season started yet?




He is injured. Leg injury or something.


----------



## QnebO

Jack DiBiase said:


> For every Jaromir Jagr, there's hundreds of Jesse Joensuus out there.
> 
> By the way, how does PuljujÃ¤rvi compare to Joensuu at the same age. Both seem to be similar types. Huge kids who dominate the junior games with their size.




If he plays in C juniors or something, its no surprise if he dominates.. Many big and talented guys like that buy against older competition.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

thomast said:


> How many times you have seen PuljujÃ¤rvi at last year for example? He wasn't dominating physically at all. He had trouble to win puck battles against 2-3 year old players than him. He was better when season went further but never dominated physically not even close.
> 
> To me PuljujÃ¤rvi is promising player with huge potential but he isn't Jagr type of player at all. He doesen't have world class vision like Jagr or even elite. He has good vision and good hockeyIQ but nothing like elite. If he pans out i'd see him being Nichushkin/Rick Nash type of player. I would put him step below Barkov as prospect.
> 
> Finland has 2 huge prospects in PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine if they both pan out... We have 2 very good prospects.



Never seen him play. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## Gabranth

Overrated player using his size to dominate Finnish midgets in juniors.


----------



## tikkanen5rings*

Gabranth scouting playas in all leagues.

Seriously tho. Jesse's dad is a real hockey guy and was a pretty decent prospect himself in Sweden.
Jesse has the advantage of having a coach in home.
Expecting great things from this kid.


----------



## behemolari

Gabranth said:


> Overrated player using his size to dominate Finnish midgets in juniors.




Gabranth = Garbageantti?


----------



## fr9dd9

Have he scored any points yet?


----------



## Lemonn

fr9dd9 said:


> Have he scored any points yet?




I think that he is still injured...


----------



## fr9dd9

What kind of injury are he suffering from? Or have he played any games yet this season?


----------



## JJTT

nvm.


----------



## apina

PuljujÃ¤rvi played in jr-A today. did 4+1, opponent wasn't any good tough. His team kÃ¤rpÃ¤t won 15-2


----------



## JJTT

apina said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi played in jr-A today. did 4+1, opponent wasn't any good tough. His team kÃ¤rpÃ¤t won 15-2




Thought he would be out much longer since there wasn't any mention anywhere about him returning.


----------



## fr9dd9

apina said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi played in jr-A today. did 4+1, opponent wasn't any good tough. His team kÃ¤rpÃ¤t won 15-2




Okey, thanks! Do you know how many games hes played and how many points hes dunne? God I hate the fact that they dont follow stats in the jurnior leagues :/ its so difficult to follow players


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Okey, thanks! Do you know how many games hes played and how many points hes dunne? God I hate the fact that they dont follow stats in the jurnior leagues :/ its so difficult to follow players




It was his first game of the season


----------



## JJTT

PuljujÃ¤rvi with 1+0 in 5-2 win vs Kalpa. Pretty good start concerning that he's playing in u20 league as 15 year old and he haven't played for 7 months.


----------



## Loffer

How is his skating? Don't tell me he belongs to these diesel engineered jackasses who cannot skate ****.


----------



## Tormentor

JJTT said:


> Pretty good start concerning that he's playing in u20 league as 15 year old and he haven't played for 7 months.



PuljujÃ¤rvi got injured in a pre-season match and was out of action for roughly two and a half months.



Loffer said:


> How is his skating? Don't tell me he belongs to these diesel engineered jackasses who cannot skate ****.



He's a fine skater for his size. Good, smooth stride, should do well once he adds more thrust through improved conditioning.


----------



## Loffer

Tormentor said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi got injured in a pre-season match and was out of action for roughly two and a half months.
> 
> He's a fine skater for his size. Good, smooth stride, should do well once he adds more thrust through improved conditioning.




Nice to hear. What makes people say he isn't Barkov level talent (or even better)? Huge frame, fine skating, great skill - is it his hockey sense that is the problem here?

Btw is he a winger or center forward?


----------



## Tormentor

Loffer said:


> Nice to hear. What makes people say he isn't Barkov level talengert (or even better)? Huge frame, fine skating, great skill - is it his hockey sense that is the problem here?
> 
> Btw is he a winger or center forward?




PuljujÃ¤rvi is a scoring winger. Barkov is perhaps slightly more valuable because he's a centre forward with a great two-way game.

PuljujÃ¤rvi has smarts and instincts in his offensive game, but his decision making can still improve. Perhaps better that I don't try to say more about his hockey sense at this point, let's see what happens once he plays against men.


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

Tormentor said:


> He's a fine skater for his size. Good, smooth stride, should do well once he adds more thrust through improved conditioning.




When you say he's a good skater for his size, are you comparing him to players his age, or those that he plays with regularly, most of whom are up to 3 years older than he is?


----------



## Tormentor

LoveHateLeafs said:


> When you say he's a good skater for his size, are you comparing him to players his age, or those that he plays with regularly, most of whom are up to 3 years older than he is?




His skating technique is good, doesn't matter that much who you compare it to. His speed-endurance (nopeuskestÃ¤vyys) and power-output (voimantuotto) aren't quite at the level of some of his older opponents.


----------



## f1nn

I am extremely curious to see him live.. too bad it looks as though KÃ¤rpÃ¤t wonÂ´t be playing in MatinkylÃ¤ any time soon


----------



## jaa

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t fans, when do you think he will debut in liiga? It would be nice to see him in Niiralan Monttu, for example.


----------



## FinProspects

Patrik Laine should get some credit also. Dont know his accurate stats from ajuniors but id say he is pretty close to a point per game. Laine scored 3 goals in 2 games last weekend and also was one of the best players in u-17 tournament as an underager. 

Attitude problems or not, he seems to be a heck of a player.


----------



## fr9dd9

Have he just played 2 games or what?


----------



## JJTT

Jesse played 3 games with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t U18 team this weekend. Stats: 2+2=4


----------



## Tormentor

JJTT said:


> Jesse played 3 games with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t U18 team this weekend. Stats: 2+2=4




Clearly a bust, not even the highest scoring 98' in Jr.B this weekend. Patrik Laine and Janne Kuokkanen both had 7 points.


----------



## FinProspects

Tormentor said:


> Clearly a bust, not even the highest scoring 98' in Jr.B this weekend. Patrik Laine and Janne Kuokkanen both had 7 points.




Yeah, and Laine scored those 7 points in two games. He also played in A-juniors on Friday and scored a goal. PuljujÃ¤rvi can prepare himself for a nice career in Mestis while Kuokkanen and Laine are destined to be superstars in NHL.


----------



## fr9dd9

So how has hes latests games been?


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> So how has hes latests games been?




6 games 4+4=8 with u18 team
4 games 5+2=7 8 penalty minutes +7 with u20 team


----------



## fr9dd9

So he is doing pretty well you could say?


----------



## urho

fr9dd9 said:


> So he is doing pretty well you could say?




Yes.


----------



## FinProspects

PuljujÃ¤rvi had three assists today against Blues. Season totals in A-juniors 8 6+5=11 +4. Pretty good, altough 5 points came against miserable Jokipojat.


----------



## Joey Moss

I watched him in the Midget Macs tournament and he looked like an absolute beast.. Although that whole Finish team did.


----------



## Loffer

Joey Moss said:


> I watched him in the Midget Macs tournament and he looked like an absolute beast.. Although that whole Finish team did.




It would have been interesting to see how they fair in the U17 HC.


----------



## Keke

I hope Finland gets invited to U17 WHC next season. Should be interesting to see what Laine, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Juolevi co can do against the top talent in the world.


----------



## Suurikelmi

MiGician said:


> I hope Finland gets invited to U17 WHC next season. Should be interesting to see what Laine, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Juolevi co can do against the top talent in the world.




I've understood U17 WHC has some kind of rotation in regards to European countries so probably Finlnad is in next year since we we'rent this year.


----------



## Jussi

MiGician said:


> I hope Finland gets invited to U17 WHC next season. Should be interesting to see what Laine, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Juolevi co can do against the top talent in the world.




They'll more likely play at U-18 tournament if there is one at that time. If they do well enough at A-juniors, then they''l surely get chances at U-20 national team as well.


----------



## JJTT

He was moved to first line with Aho and Kalapudas last game, 2+1 today and 0+3 yesterday.


----------



## Petri1981

How talented is this guy really? Someone has seen him lately? Those stats are just too sick, 2.00 PPG as a 15 year old in Jr-A is just  Barkov did 17 points in 25 games as 15 year old in Jr-A. Ofcourse stupid to compare these two players, but this kid has to be special.


----------



## zjh

Petri1981 said:


> How talented is this guy really? Someone has seen him lately? Those stats are just too sick, 2.00 PPG as a 15 year old in Jr-A is just  Barkov did 17 points in 25 games as 15 year old in Jr-A. Ofcourse stupid to compare these two players, but this kid has to be special.




From a guy that has seen Tyler Benson, Sam Steel, Nolan Patrick-- Puljujarvi is probably more purely talented than all of them. He Looked like a WHL player already at the Macs Tourney. He is going to be a stud!


----------



## QnebO

zjh said:


> From a guy that has seen Tyler Benson, Sam Steel, Nolan Patrick-- Puljujarvi is probably more purely talented than all of them. He Looked like a WHL player already at the Macs Tourney. He is going to be a stud!




These prospects seem to keep coming.. It feels like Christmas time is all the time! Long live national team in the future!


----------



## FinProspects

Petri1981 said:


> How talented is this guy really? Someone has seen him lately? Those stats are just too sick, 2.00 PPG as a 15 year old in Jr-A is just  Barkov did 17 points in 25 games as 15 year old in Jr-A. Ofcourse stupid to compare these two players, but this kid has to be special.




9 games 14 points, so not quite 2ppg. Also, 5 points came against lousy Jokipojat, so without that he has 9 points in 8 games. Nevertheless, its very good and I think Jesse is going to be something great.

EDIT: That said, I dont think any Finnish prospect will come close to Barkov. He is the SelÃ¤nne of this generation, just amazing player.


----------



## f1nn

FinProspects said:


> 9 games 14 points, so not quite 2ppg. Also, 5 points came against lousy Jokipojat, so without that he has 9 points in 8 games. Nevertheless, its very good and I think Jesse is going to be something great.
> 
> EDIT: That said, I dont think any Finnish prospect will come close to Barkov. He is the SelÃ¤nne of this generation, just amazing player.




I'm hoping we could get a pure offensive superstar.. I think that's what we're missing


----------



## Petri1981

f1nn said:


> I'm hoping we could get a pure offensive superstar.. I think that's what we're missing




Yeah, we're lacking a top-end sniper since Selanne. PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine has big potential in there. Who will be our next +40 goal scorer?


----------



## Eidyia

f1nn said:


> I'm hoping we could get a pure offensive superstar.. I think that's what we're missing




We sure could use some goalscores to play with Barkov, Granlund and TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen in the future.


----------



## FinProspects

Another goal today, so 8+7 in 10 games.


----------



## Droog

2+1 today in 4-1 win against JYP. Kid looks promising.


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

Here's a video from one of his Jr games earlier this month



Puljujarvi is number 5(the forward distributing the puck on the first goal).

His only other appearance is at 4:12 in the video, when he scores a really nice shootout goal. Nothing earth-shattering in this clip, but it's nice to see him in action. I'm sort of wondering how much of his recent production is a result of him playing on the first line with Aho and Kalapudas. It must be pretty rare for a Finnish junior player to play with two linemates who will likely be drafted in the next couple of drafts(albeit in the later rounds).


----------



## bebl

wow, sick hands.


----------



## JJTT

His stats are just insane.

As a 15 year old, this year:

A-Juniors(U20) 11 10+7=17 
B-Juniors(U18) 6 7+4=11
C-Juniors(U16) 1 2+3=5
Mac's AAA Hockey Tournament 7 4+6=10

Listed as 189 cm and 85 kg now btw


----------



## FinProspects

JJTT said:


> His stats are just insane.
> 
> As a 15 year old, this year:
> 
> A-Juniors(U20) 11 10+7=17
> B-Juniors(U18) 6 7+4=11
> C-Juniors(U16) 1 2+3=5
> Mac's AAA Hockey Tournament 7 4+6=10




Sasha Barkov had also 17 points in A-juniors at the age of 15... in 25 games

So excited to see how Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi will develop. Both have all the physical tools and skills to be top10 picks in the 2016 draft.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

Really refreshing to see some talented kids with size. All this time with midgets like Rajala, Vatanen, Granlund(s), Pulkkinen etc, it's great to have guys like Barkov, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, Rantanen who all are about 190cm or more. It's about time Finland is starting to produce bigger players.

EDIT: Plus, Ristolainen, MÃ¤Ã¤ttÃ¤, Armia...


----------



## JJTT

0+2 vs Jokipojat today.


----------



## Hagged

His production is just ridiculous, it's like he's too good for the Juniors. How is his defensive game? Barkov had a good defensive game so his transition to the pro game was relatively easy. Could PuljujÃ¤rvi get a couple of games in Liiga this season already? He definitely has the size as he is bigger than the average Liiga player.


----------



## Mara

Hagged said:


> Could PuljujÃ¤rvi get a couple of games in Liiga this season already? He definitely has the size as he is bigger than the average Liiga player.




No. KÃ¤rpÃ¤t is too stacked this year, they already have a line of healthy scratches and a second line on loan to other teams, and some good prospects in juniors. He might get a chance next season if he is lucky, but he will probably be loaned to Mestis.


----------



## Dennis Bergkamp

I look forward to NHL announcer butchering his name if he ever makes it there.


----------



## Noma

Some info about the kid from Twitter:

Miika Arponen @MiikaArponen
15-years-old Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi (6'2"/179lbs) has 10+10 in 12GP in jr-A this season. Better PPG than anyone that age ever on that level 1/2

Miika Arponen @MiikaArponen
better than what Granlund did a year older or over twice the pace that Barkov had at the same age. This kid's going to be good. #NHL 2/2


----------



## Jack DiBiase

Dennis Bergkamp said:


> I look forward to NHL announcer butchering his name if he ever makes it there.



BTW if anyone is curious, it should be announced something like: 

Yes-say Pull-you-yarr-wee


----------



## fr9dd9

Jack DiBiase said:


> BTW if anyone is curious, it should be announced something like:
> 
> Yes-say Pull-you-yarr-wee




I think it would be yarr-vee


----------



## Stoat

I've being trying to say this for a while now, that PuljujÃ¤rvi has the best potential from all Finnish skaters, and he WILL break KÃ¤rpÃ¤t roster next season as 16 year old. And he WILL be a part of team Finland in the next WJC.

- Stoat


----------



## FinProspects

Stoat said:


> I've being trying to say this for a while now, that PuljujÃ¤rvi has the best potential *from all Finnish skaters*, and he WILL break KÃ¤rpÃ¤t roster next season as 16 year old. And he WILL be a part of team Finland in the next WJC.
> 
> - Stoat




No one compares to Barkov, simple as that. 

I have Jesse as 2nd in terms of pure potential, but we will know more in few years.


----------



## Syan Ruter

But I think that we all can agree on the fact that both Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi, should they reach their potential, would be amazing to the already growing pool of young guys we have!


----------



## Stoat

FinProspects said:


> No one compares to Barkov, simple as that.
> 
> I have Jesse as 2nd in terms of pure potential, but we will know more in few years.




I didn't count Barkov as a prospect anymore.


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> 0+2 vs Jokipojat today.




how is hes stats as of today? last i know of is 20 points in 12 games.. so sick!


----------



## Snowsii

fr9dd9 said:


> how is hes stats as of today? last i know of is 20 points in 12 games.. so sick!




15 GP and 20 points, if the site is correct.
http://www.tilastopalvelu.fi/ih/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9&stgid=10

103th on the list.


----------



## fr9dd9

Snowsii said:


> 15 GP and 20 points, if the site is correct.
> http://www.tilastopalvelu.fi/ih/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9&stgid=10
> 
> 103th on the list.




woh! 3 games in a ROW without one single point.. what a bust


----------



## JJTT

PuljujÃ¤rvi,Laine,NÃ¤ttinen and Juolevi etc, are going to play U17 national team this week. First game is tomorrow vs USA @ 15.30 CET (16.30 Finnish time) Streams will be found here (10€ subscription)

Full roster: http://stats.swehockey.se/Teams/Info/TeamRoster/4802


----------



## fr9dd9

*thanks*



JJTT said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi,Laine,NÃ¤ttinen and Juolevi etc, are going to play U17 national team this week. First game is tomorrow vs USA @ 15.30 CET (16.30 Finnish time) Streams will be found here (10â‚¬ subscription)
> 
> Full roster: http://stats.swehockey.se/Teams/Info/TeamRoster/4802




thanks for that info! but why no saarela? to good?


----------



## Keke

fr9dd9 said:


> thanks for that info! but why no saarela? to good?




Saarela, Aho and VehvilÃ¤inen are in the U18 tournament


----------



## bigbadbruins7

MiGician said:


> Saarela, Aho and VehvilÃ¤inen are in the U18 tournament




where can we find the rosters for the U18 tournament?


----------



## BULKinen

FinProspects said:


> *No one compares to Barkov, simple as that.*
> 
> I have Jesse as 2nd in terms of pure potential, but we will know more in few years.




Another Barkov fanboy? It's hard to compare Barkov and PuljujÃ¤rvi because of the age difference and different positions. Only thing we know for certain is that 15 year old PuljujÃ¤rvi is outscoring 15 year old Barkov in the U20 SM-liiga. PuljujÃ¤rvi is also a better skater (acceleration and speed).

I don't know how anyone can come to the conclusion that "no one compares to Barkov in potential" though.


----------



## fr9dd9

BULKinen said:


> Another Barkov fanboy? It's hard to compare Barkov and PuljujÃ¤rvi because of the age difference and different positions. Only thing we know for certain is that 15 year old PuljujÃ¤rvi is outscoring 15 year old Barkov in the U20 SM-liiga. PuljujÃ¤rvi is also a better skater (acceleration and speed).
> 
> I don't know how anyone can come to the conclusion that "no one compares to Barkov in potential" though.




I agree with you.. its just a stupid thing to say..


----------



## JJTT

bigbadbruins7 said:


> where can we find the rosters for the U18 tournament?




USA
Sweden
Russia
Czech
Finland(Kapanen is out)


----------



## Vodoley

5 Nations Tournament in Russia Stats: http://r-hockey.ru/game.asp?CurrentTournier=5942&language=e


----------



## Jussi

Jatkoaika.com article on PuljujÃ¤rvi: http://www.jatkoaika.com/Haastattelu/ikäluokkansa-paras-jesse-puljujärvi/154475

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t head coach Lauri MarjamÃ¤ki says there that PuljujÃ¤rvi will start training with the team in May and he'll get every opportunity to make the Liiga team next season.


----------



## thomast

Jussi said:


> Jatkoaika.com article on PuljujÃ¤rvi: http://www.jatkoaika.com/Haastattelu/ikäluokkansa-paras-jesse-puljujärvi/154475
> 
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t head coach Lauri MarjamÃ¤ki says there that PuljujÃ¤rvi will start training with the team in May and he'll get every opportunity to make the Liiga team next season.




The thing what excited me the most in that article is that how excited the coaches are to develope young talents. The trend seems to be that every team wants their own youth superstar like Barkov, TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and Granlund.


----------



## Tormentor

PuljujÃ¤rvi who? Patrik Laine with 3 goals against USA tonight.


----------



## Esko6

Jussi said:


> Jatkoaika.com article on PuljujÃ¤rvi: http://www.jatkoaika.com/Haastattelu/ikäluokkansa-paras-jesse-puljujärvi/154475
> 
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t head coach Lauri MarjamÃ¤ki says there that PuljujÃ¤rvi will start training with the team in May and he'll get every opportunity to make the Liiga team next season.




The article says that he moved alone to Oulu at the age of 13 to play in an appropriate level league. I am sure he had someone looking after him but moving away from home at 13 sounds pretty difficult. He sounds very humble and mature, for example Patrik Laine seems to be acting more like a typical teenager.


----------



## fr9dd9

So how did the game against usa today go? Information please!! How did laine and puljujÃ¤rvi play?


----------



## Esko6

fr9dd9 said:


> So how did the game against usa today go? Information please!! How did laine and puljujÃ¤rvi play?




This thread has some discussion and results from the tournament:

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?p=79435429


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> So how did the game against usa today go? Information please!! How did laine and puljujÃ¤rvi play?




Laine was a beast, best player on the ice. 3 goals and some sick moves in addition of that. His release on his shot and hands are just amazing for guy his size. 1st goal was a result from a turnover, sniped the puck in to the top corner from between the dots after that. 2nd goal was a great effort when he carried the puck from the center ice and launched a bullet from the left circle. 3rd goal was a breakaway goal after great pass by NÃ¤ttinen. Shot it to right corner.

Had a change to score 5 goals but some bad luck involved. Didn't float around in the defensive zone as much as i expected(he did sometimes but not all the time) and skating was pretty good, not great but not a real weakness. Good top speed once he gets it going.
He seemed little too eager to be on the puck all the time. Just constantly tapping his stick into the ice and calling for a pass. 

PuljujÃ¤rvi was pretty solid despite not scoring any points. His skating looked good for a player a of his size and did a decent job defensively. 
PuljujÃ¤rvi didn't have any chemistry with his linemate BjÃ¶rkqvist who just seemed the dump the puck in instead of looking for a pass. Flashes of great offensive skill and puck protection. 

I'll post more once the tournament is over. I've only see these guys play couple of times this season so it's pretty hard to give a good scouting report.


----------



## FinProspects

fr9dd9 said:


> So how did the game against usa today go? Information please!! How did laine and puljujÃ¤rvi play?




PuljujÃ¤rvi and his line struggled quite a bit. Couldnt get much going on aside from few flashes. Laine-NÃ¤ttinen-Palmu were much more visible, especially Laine who scored a hat-trick with beautiful wrist shots.


----------



## JJTT

One game left in regular season PuljujÃ¤rvi has 19 games 13 goals 11 assists = 24 points +17 in A Juniors. Pretty good.


----------



## Scaleo

My friend said that he could do pretty much anything he wanted in their games, but that was in C-SM. Compared him to a bigger Granlund (listed at 189cm), very crafty.


----------



## JJTT

Scaleo said:


> My friend said that h*e could do pretty much anything he wanted* in their games, but that was in C-SM. Compared him to a bigger Granlund (listed at 189cm), very crafty.




Yeah same thing with B-Juniors and weaker A-Junior teams. It will be interesting how he developes in the when gets to practice with MarjamÃ¤ki & co and more importantly have a healthy summer.


----------



## QnebO

This guy will actually be good because he has proper Finnish-rooted name, too. 


Kidding, haven't seen anything about him but I sure hope he keeps on that track he seems to be on.. You think he can make early FEL debut, at say 16?


----------



## Petri1981

QnebO said:


> This guy will actually be good because he has proper Finnish-rooted name, too.
> 
> 
> Kidding, haven't seen anything about him but I sure hope he keeps on that track he seems to be on.. You think he can make early FEL debut, at say 16?




KÃ¤rpÃ¤t coach Lauri MarjamÃ¤ki told that he will give him a chance next season in FEL. So yes, at the age of 16 he will get his debut. After that its up to Jesse to maintain that spot  But he will get chances, because MarjamÃ¤ki is a great guy with these prospects.


----------



## toewsintangibles

I guess KÃ¤rpÃ¤t don't wanna be losing another Granlund(s)..

Can't wait to see this guy in action in the LIIGA


----------



## JJTT

toewsintangibles said:


> I guess KÃ¤rpÃ¤t don't wanna be losing another Granlund(s)..
> 
> Can't wait to see this guy in action in the LIIGA




Today would have been perfect to make his debut but they decided to give Aho extended look (3rd game today.)


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> Today would have been perfect to make his debut but they decided to give Aho extended look (3rd game today.)




Isnt puljujÃ¤rvi to young to play in liiga atm?


----------



## Stoat

PuljujÃ¤rvi is playing in U20 FEL finals starting on saturday. So far he has 6 goals in 9 matches.

Now i've seen 4 of those playoff games and I've gotta say that his wrist shot is an absolute beast.

- Stoat


----------



## JJTT

He still have some "junior elements" e.g holding the puck too long and rawness in his game. It will be interesting to see what MarjamÃ¤ki can do with him during the summer.

He has grown almost 4 cm this year(close to 190cm now), wonder if he will actually be 195 cm by the draft day as predicted a year ago.


----------



## JJTT

Another goal with great slapshot on the powerplay.

7 in 11 games now.


----------



## FinPanda

First he played U20 finals and now he will play U16 finals.. And also he is going to play U18 national team.. 

We will see what he can do.


----------



## YARR123

Dwio said:


> First he played U20 finals and now he will play *U16* finals.. And also he is going to play U18 national team..
> 
> We will see what he can do.




FTFY

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t aren't in u18 finals  He's going to *dominate*


----------



## Keke

Damn I promised to go see my sister so I'll miss that game tomorrow. Kuokkanen, PuljujÃ¤rvi and all those Blues' players (Ikonen, Tolvanen etc)


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

Dwio said:


> First he played U20 finals and now he will play U16 finals.. And also he is going to *play U18 national team*..
> 
> We will see what he can do.




What makes you say that? I haven't seen him on any training camp lists.


----------



## Keke

LoveHateLeafs said:


> What makes you say that? I haven't seen him on any training camp lists.




He is very likely added later this week


----------



## JJTT

LoveHateLeafs said:


> What makes you say that? I haven't seen him on any training camp lists.




Newspaper Kaleva hinted that he will play in first two games of C-Junior finals and then go to the U18 camp on Monday.


----------



## JJTT

2+0 today, 1+2 yesterday in C-Junior Finals.


----------



## Suurikelmi

JJTT said:


> Newspaper Kaleva hinted that he will play in first two games of C-Junior finals and then go to the U18 camp on Monday.




Didn't happen: http://www.leijonat.fi/uutiset/tuor...onien-mm-leirille-tehty-tassa-koko-ryhma.html


----------



## fr9dd9

Suurikelmi said:


> Didn't happen: http://www.leijonat.fi/uutiset/tuor...onien-mm-leirille-tehty-tassa-koko-ryhma.html




No patrik laine eighter?


----------



## Esko6

Laine hurt his knee in the last game of the season, he will be out for a while.


----------



## FinProspects

3+2 in 2 games in the U17 tournament so far.

Here are the goals:
Against Russia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tdLwbiYLg1g

Czech: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y-MtIegV5FU


----------



## Suurikelmi

FinProspects said:


> 3+2 in 2 games in the U17 tournament so far.
> 
> Here are the goals:
> Against Russia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tdLwbiYLg1g
> 
> Czech: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y-MtIegV5FU




1+1 today against Sweden in a 6-1 win I think. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6PGnJfRADw
His beauty goal at 55 seconds. #21.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Cant wait for these fellas to develope and 2016 draft. With Jesse and Patrik coming up those two are exciting behemoths.


----------



## kelsier

He looks strong on the skates. Couldn't help to notice Palmu either. Seems like Finnish version of Grimaldi.


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Looks huge, kind of like Nichuskhin


----------



## JJTT

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t signs a 3 year pro contract with PuljujÃ¤rvi 

http://www.oulunkarpat.fi/fi/uutiset/artikkeli/masuhr-ja-nuoria-lupauksia-sopimuksiin.html


----------



## Jack DiBiase

JJTT said:


> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t signs a 3 year pro contract with PuljujÃ¤rvi
> 
> http://www.oulunkarpat.fi/fi/uutiset/artikkeli/masuhr-ja-nuoria-lupauksia-sopimuksiin.html



How many composite sticks is his monthly salary?


----------



## JJTT

Jack DiBiase said:


> How many composite sticks is his monthly salary?




Granlund got 6 per year so maybe 10?


----------



## Keke

Bump

1+1 in an exhibition game against Kalpa. Looked very solid according to Jatkoaika (Finnish hockey forum)


----------



## fr9dd9

MiGician said:


> Bump
> 
> 1+1 in an exhibition game against Kalpa. Looked very solid according to Jatkoaika (Finnish hockey forum)




Thats just awesome..


----------



## thomast

MiGician said:


> Bump
> 
> 1+1 in an exhibition game against Kalpa. Looked very solid according to Jatkoaika (Finnish hockey forum)




It's a exhibition game. People put up too much stock into these. Saarela was on fire in last pre-season but when the season started he wasn't on the level that to play in liiga. He put up 1+1 in his debut FEL game at 16 year old too. Now he is struggling in my eyes. I believe that PuljujÃ¤rvi will crack on FEL team and get good spot to shine. I think that he is closer to cracking into FEL team compared to Laine who needs little more polishing to make it.


----------



## Jussi

thomast said:


> It's a exhibition game. People put up too much stock into these. *Saarela was on fire in last pre-season but when the season started he wasn't on the level that to play in liiga.* He put up 1+1 in his debut FEL game at 16 year old too. Now he is struggling in my eyes. I believe that PuljujÃ¤rvi will crack on FEL team and get good spot to shine. I think that he is closer to cracking into FEL team compared to Laine who needs little more polishing to make it.




I think he got a concussion or some other injury fairly early on in the season.


----------



## JJTT

Big problem with PuljujÃ¤rvi cracking KÃ¤rpÃ¤t's line up from start of season is that he has Haataja, Donskoi and Davis ahead of him on RW. Unless Davis moves to center I don't see it happening.


----------



## kelsier

Yeah PuljujÃ¤rvi is in a worse position than Laine imo, with the strenght KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has on the right side. Wouldn't put too much stock in these exchibition games either allthough putting up such performance gives a promising insight towards the future. 

Saarela was in flames last year in these games, but first actual SM Liga games didn't go as good as expected and then he ran into injury spin. Hopefully can pull it back together in Ã„ssÃ¤t this season.

If PuljujÃ¤rvi is already around ~190cm I just wonder what his eventual height will be. 195-200cm would be insane added with the skating & skillset and natural scoring instincts.


----------



## JJTT

Some highlights from Ivan Hlinka so far

1-0 goal vs Russia
1-1 goal vs Czechs
Skating and missed breakaway
Skating and assist on Palmu's 3-3 goal


----------



## JJTT

Haataja out for 3 weeks. Looks like he will get his change to shine after all.


----------



## fr9dd9

*chl*

Hopes he gets to play a game in chl!


----------



## JJTT

Laine seems to get all the attention, but man this kid is good. Best player on Finnish U20 team in games vs Russia and Sweden. He seems to create changes out of nothing in almost every shift.

Head coach Jortikka was impressed after yesterday's game so looks like he could play in WJC's as 16 year old.


----------



## BusQuets

JJTT said:


> Laine seems to get all the attention, but man this kid is good. Best player on Finnish U20 team in games vs Russia and Sweden. He seems to create changes out of nothing in almost every shift.
> 
> Head coach Jortikka was impressed after yesterday's game so looks like he could play in WJC's as 16 year old.




I have always wondered why Laine got so much more hype suddenly than Puljujarvi. The first time i heard "the best finnish prospect since Selanne" it was about Puljujarvi. Then suddenly it was all Laine.


----------



## FinProspects

Tuomaz said:


> I have always wondered why Laine got so much more hype suddenly than Puljujarvi. The first time i heard "the best finnish prospect since Selanne" it was about Puljujarvi. Then suddenly it was all Laine.




Yeah, PuljujÃ¤rvi was injured 3-4 months in last season so Laine got a bit ahead of him and was clearly the better player in international games as well. But Jesse has had a good summer that is now showing. Now PuljujÃ¤rvi seems to have the "upper hand".


----------



## kelsier

Have to say I'm truly impressed of this guy. Missed yesterday's game but he seemed to be the guy against Sweden today and the goal was just incredible. The scoring and skating added with complete game, that's quite something. 

https://twitter.com/daredlinereport

Think they tweeted the same thing about Laine sometime ago. I think Laine has more raw potential but PuljujÃ¤rvi is ahead of him right now. Patrik's issues are in the head and the knee injury is still hounting but that's not permanent problem. If he gets past the mental issues, then the sky is the limit. 

My gut tells me it's gonna be a run between Laine, PuljujÃ¤rvi and Chychrun, followed by Day and Sokolov. A draft I wouldn't miss for the world.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Yea we finns tend to overhype and only focus in our own players but gotto say im sold on PuljujÃ¤rvi. Seen him full games now for the first time and im really staggered how good he is. We are talking Barkov level talent. Simply outstanding talent easily top5 players for 2016 draft and could be and probabply should be favourite to go first overall at this point. In my books he is lock for World Junior Championships. In these 2 games his even looked better than Artturi Lehkonen and co who are 3 years older, his not only standing his ground but has been driving the team. If Laine is better, or same level or even close to PuljujÃ¤rvi level god have mercy on other nations.


----------



## kelsier

Can't deny Finns overhype their own, but if you look at the recent guys the hype hasn't been off the mark lately. Regarding these two, like you said we are talking of Barkov level talent and it's quite crazy to think getting even one of them every 5 or so years, but now there are two. If they've both reached 190cm (or more) and haven't shown signs of growth stop, one can wonder where they eventually end. I'm hoping PuljujÃ¤rvi developes some mean streak and starts using that body to not only protect the puck, but also hit moving targets. I think it's gonna take an injury to prevent him from not playing in the u20 WJHC this year.

Lets see what he can do against the Czechs tomorrow.


----------



## thomast

PuljujÃ¤rvi has talent to come Marian Hossa and Jeff Carter type of player if he reaches his potential. Laine has in the other hand has talent that he could be next finnish perennial 40+ goal scorer if he would reach his potential. I think that he has decent amount of more risk than PuljujÃ¤rvi. I think that if i had to choose between these 2 right now it would be PuljujÃ¤rvi.



kelsier said:


> My gut tells me it's gonna be a run between Laine, PuljujÃ¤rvi and Chychrun, followed by Day and Sokolov. A draft I wouldn't miss for the world.




Add Auston Matthews into that list. Wouldn't be suprised to hear his name first.


----------



## JJTT

kelsier said:


> Can't deny Finns overhype their own, but if you look at the recent guys the hype hasn't been off the mark lately. Regarding these two, like you said we are talking of Barkov level talent and it's quite crazy to think getting even one of them every 5 or so years, but now there are two. If they've both reached 190cm (or more) and haven't shown signs of growth stop, one can wonder where they eventually end. I'm hoping PuljujÃ¤rvi developes some mean streak and starts using that body to not only protect the puck, but also hit moving targets. I think it's gonna take an injury to prevent him from not playing in the u20 WJHC this year.
> 
> Lets see what he can do against the Czechs tomorrow.




PuljujÃ¤rvi is 190cm/89kg now, Laine 192cm/95kg. Crazy to think that they could easily grow a lot more before draft.


----------



## FinProspects

JJTT said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi is 190cm/89kg now, Laine 192cm/95kg. Crazy to think that they could easily grow a lot more before draft.




The projection for PuljujÃ¤rvi is 195cm.


----------



## helicecopter

FinProspects said:


> The projection for PuljujÃ¤rvi is 195cm.



based on what?


----------



## JJTT

helicecopter said:


> based on what?




He said it himself last year or so. Doesn't look that unrealistic.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Scored again with wicked shot against Czech. Best player in this entire 4-nations tournament. By all accounts our north american friends dont have to wait long to see him he should be abloy lock to go WJC in Toronto/Montreal few months time.


----------



## JJTT

Erikfromfin said:


> Scored again with wicked shot against Czech. Best player in this entire 4-nations tournament. By all accounts our north american friends dont have to wait long to see him he should be abloy lock to go WJC in Toronto/Montreal few months time.




2+2 now  vs Czechs


----------



## BusQuets

Isn't it U20 tournament? 16 year olds shouldn't score like that.


----------



## JJTT

No more points for PuljujÃ¤rvi. 3+3 in 3 games total.


----------



## teddy83

Only problem with Puljujarvi is his name, doesn't sound like a future NHL superstar Btw. what are his chances for making to Karpat squad this season?


----------



## JJTT

teddy83 said:


> Only problem with Puljujarvi is his name, doesn't sound like a future NHL superstar Btw. what are his chances for making to Karpat squad this season?




He will get his change. MarjamÃ¤ki will make him room if he is good enough.


----------



## WinTheRightGames

Tuomaz said:


> Isn't it U20 tournament? 16 year olds shouldn't score like that.



He has to get those goals now because his future NHL team won't let him play in junior tournaments.


----------



## kelsier

Had high hopes for him for the JÃ¶nkÃ¶ping that just got blown out completely, in a very very positive fashion. Need to scratch my head to think when's the last time 16yo Finnish kid has dominated U20 tournament. Never? If he broke some records this year in the SM Liga, I wouldn't be tad bit suprised to be honest.


----------



## thomast

PuljujÃ¤rvi won the scoring of that tournament. He is triple underager...


----------



## JJTT

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has 2 CHL games next week on Friday and Sunday. Think PuljujÃ¤rvi will get his change in first line(with Huml and Komulainen) as Haataja is still out and MÃ¤enalanen and Aho didn't play very well when they were given the change.


----------



## McGlassbangers

Red Line Report on PuljujÃ¤rvi's game against Czech Republic: "Had strong game today but Czechs was really bad. Looks dynamic, Kovalchuk..."


----------



## thomast

Get's high praise from Button too. He won tournament MVP, best goalie was Husso.


----------



## kelsier

There was an article about PuljujÃ¤rvi today:

http://www.urheilulehti.fi/jaakiekk...n-timantin-jopa-granlundista-poikkeuksellista

The head coach is basicly saying that the kid's talent level is top end and continues with comparison to other recent talents of Barkov and Granlund. As opposite of these two this guy has a natural speed and seems extra ordinary in terms of explosiveness when he switches on the first gear. Said it can't be left unnoticed even at the team's practise. He goes on with the wrist shot amongst the other things.

Eventhough the team is stacked, based on staff's recent pr releases about this oddity, it's rather transparent he fits into the team's plans even at the age 16.


----------



## JJTT

Took pictures of the article mentioned above, if anyone is interested. Great read.


----------



## Kilipukki

tÃ¤nks


----------



## Siika

Seems like PuljujÃ¤rvi is going to make his CHL debut tonight against Koln.


----------



## ilezia

JJTT said:


> Took pictures of the article mentioned above, if anyone is interested. Great read.




Article abridged for our English speaking friends:

Coach speaks a lot about how Jesse has a very positive attitude and how he probably couldn't gloat even if he tried (with a reference how sometimes talented players get annoyed when they don't get to play in a big role - clearly the Patrik Laine case without actually mentioning it). Also mentions that the most important thing now is to get the right type of training for Jesse in the right role whether it was KÃ¤rpÃ¤t Liiga team or the U20's.

Jesse himself talks about his injury how it was a tough break and it's the worst you can imagine having to watch games being played from the sidelines. He mentions that it grew him as a person and a sportsman and now he has experience on how to deal with injuries. He wants to be playing hockey constantly.

It again goes back to the coach who says that Jesse, along with some of the other KÃ¤rpÃ¤t prospects (Sebastian Aho, Antti Kalapudas) are very enthusiastic about training. Jesse is always looking to play as many games as possible - sometimes there will be an A juniors and C juniors (with Jesse being young enough to be allowed to play in both) game on the same day and Jesse will play both. The coach has to reel him back a bit and try to get him in to focus as all he wants to do is play.

Overall sounds like he's got a good head and work ethic to go with the big body.


----------



## JJTT

Siika said:


> Seems like PuljujÃ¤rvi is going to make his CHL debut tonight against Koln.




Confirmed by the team twitter

https://twitter.com/OulunKarpatFi/status/507819861238902784


----------



## kelsier

He's playing left wing? Wonder if this is a tryout or if he can actually play both sides. That would create a quite a window of opportunities (imagine PuljujÃ¤rvi - Barkov - Laine) but more importantly, help cement roster spot in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. Any streams available for the game?


----------



## JJTT

kelsier said:


> He's playing left wing?




Highly doubt it. Huml hasn't played a single game at RW with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. Most likely a mistake by the twitter guy.

e. Correct lineup

http://www.sportti.com/uutinen.asp?CAT=2-1&ID=272952


----------



## Siika

How did Jesse play? I didnt have time to watch the game.


----------



## JJTT

Siika said:


> How did Jesse play? I didnt have time to watch the game.




Pretty good, didn't look out of place at all. Scored a nice penalty shot on the backhand. His skating was really good, even compared to pro players. Wasn't afraid to make plays and was able to challenge defenders with his dekes. Made some nice passes too and had like 5 shots on goal.

Showed some nice chemistry with Huml and they both had a few changes but didn't score. Didn't get any PP time as Donskoi took his place on the second unit. 

Even though he is really good for his age, he isn't ready to be a full time Liiga player yet. His balance, physical play and defense are not at that level yet. Also he did have some trouble understanding the system KÃ¤rpÃ¤t played, for example finding open lanes in center ice so he didn't get too much hold of a puck while skating at full speed.

Think he will play about 25-35 games this year.

Video of the penalty shot: http://www.mtv.fi/sport/jaakiekko/c...uperlupaukselta-kylmanviilea-rankkari/4309150


----------



## Barkkonen

JJTT said:


> Pretty good, didn't look out of place at all. Scored a nice penalty shot on the backhand. His skating was really good, even compared to pro players. Wasn't afraid to make plays and was able to challenge defenders with his dekes. Made some nice passes too and had like 5 shots on goal.
> 
> Showed some nice chemistry with Huml and they both had a few *chances* but didn't score. Didn't get any PP time as Donskoi took his place on the second unit.
> 
> Even though he is really good for his age, he isn't ready to be a full time Liiga player yet. His balance, physical play and defense are not at that level yet. Also he did have some trouble understanding the system KÃ¤rpÃ¤t played, for example finding open lanes in center ice so he didn't get too much hold of a puck while skating at full speed.
> 
> Think he will play about 25-35 games this year.
> 
> Video of the penalty shot: http://www.mtv.fi/sport/jaakiekko/c...uperlupaukselta-kylmanviilea-rankkari/4309150




ftfy, Im not the one to correct anyone's grammar but I've read like 20 posts where you mix up change and chance. Otherwise good text and I enjoy reading your stuff so plow ahead!


----------



## kelsier

He looked really good and could have been on the score board, but that's never a guarantee no matter how well you play. Seemed more dashing than Barkov at the same age. He actually looked abit like a Barkov but with a V8 motor. Really slick hands combined with overall awareness on the ice and amasing skating. He is as ready for the liga as any prospect there has been in the past at his age, but he may still not be able to get a full season due to reasons that go beyond him.


----------



## Barkkonen

kelsier said:


> He looked really good and could have been on the score board, but that's never a guarantee no matter how well you play. Seemed more dashing than Barkov at the same age. He actually looked abit like a Barkov but with a V8 motor. Really slick hands combined with overall awareness on the ice and amasing skating. He is as ready for the liga as any prospect there has been in the past at his age, but he may still not be able to get a full season due to reasons that go beyond him.




Well, he will get his chance when someone in the top9 gets injured and someone will at some point of the season(not hoping it, but its pretty much given).


----------



## thomast

kelsier said:


> He looked really good and could have been on the score board, but that's never a guarantee no matter how well you play. Seemed more dashing than Barkov at the same age. He actually looked abit like a Barkov but with a V8 motor. Really slick hands combined with overall awareness on the ice and amasing skating. He is as ready for the liga as any prospect there has been in the past at his age, but he may still not be able to get a full season due to reasons that go beyond him.




Faster Barkov? No... Barkov at the same age had already good NHL-level of smartness and poise with really good two-way game to go with even against men. PuljujÃ¤rvi is really smart player too with more dynamic skills. I think that he is better prospect than Barkov at the same age. But i'm not too sure that PuljujÃ¤rvi will have Barkov-like draft year. We all remember how beast Barkov was. He dominated all three zones and was one of the best players in the league. I know that PuljujÃ¤rvi could end better prospect than Barkov but there is strong possibility too that he won't. Calling him faster Barkov is nonsence to me.


----------



## YARR123

thomast said:


> Faster Barkov? No... Barkov at the same age had already good NHL-level of smartness and poise with really good two-way game to go with even against men. PuljujÃ¤rvi is really smart player too with more dynamic skills. I think that he is better prospect than Barkov at the same age. But i'm not too sure that PuljujÃ¤rvi will have Barkov-like draft year. We all remember how beast Barkov was. He dominated all three zones and was one of the best players in the league. I know that PuljujÃ¤rvi could end better prospect than Barkov but there is strong possibility too that he won't. Calling him faster Barkov is nonsence to me.




I agree with this. If he were a faster version of Barkov he would be one of the best prospects since Crosby... PuljujÃ¤rvi has some exceptional qualities but he doesn't have Barkov's smarts, two-way play and positioning. Besides they seem like very different players.. One is a fast skating, goal scoring winger, the other a game controling, playmaking center.


----------



## kelsier

thomast said:


> Faster Barkov? No... Barkov at the same age had already good NHL-level of smartness and poise with really good two-way game to go with even against men. PuljujÃ¤rvi is really smart player too with more dynamic skills. I think that he is better prospect than Barkov at the same age. But i'm not too sure that PuljujÃ¤rvi will have Barkov-like draft year. We all remember how beast Barkov was. He dominated all three zones and was one of the best players in the league. I know that PuljujÃ¤rvi could end better prospect than Barkov but there is strong possibility too that he won't. Calling him faster Barkov is nonsence to me.




The words "seems" and "remind" are synonyms as opposed to "is" or "are". I think you completely misundestood what was said. I was preferring to the similarities. They both have a good poise, seldom do giveaways (hard to find statistics to make a case for PuljujÃ¤rvi, so using own reviews instead). Both look towering while having the shoulders to support the height and they have great hands. Also the game awareness seems top notch at that age. Now then if you look at the physical play either one of these guys are given much credit other than by how they use size protecting the puck. Of the articles you read about Jesse he's always smiling and a real class act and humble. Barkov may not smile as much but he's the retrotype of a Finnish upbringing (even if both of the parents are from Russia).

No, they are not the same player neither are they meant to be. Centers carry more responsibilities compared to wingers, but it's not hard to find similarities between players regardless of their position.
Huge fan of Barkov but it's just too early to decide who turns out a better player. In the end PuljujÃ¤rvi may be a better player but Barkov more valuable due the fact he will carry more responsibility. PuljujÃ¤rvi's career is half way off in that regard anyway, so that would be nothing but speculation.


----------



## Erikfromfin

I also have Barkov ahead because that kind of player is almost impossible to find but PuljujÃ¤rvi in terms of talent is same level and that means his ahead of Granlunds/TerÃ¤vÃ¤inens/Armias and co aswell.

Witnessed first hand how he dominated the 4-nations tournament that was no u16 or u18 but a real u20 tournament. That gave me belief that not only can he be driving players for team Finland at the WJC he could even be our number 1 forward there if Kapanen struggles.


----------



## Tormentor

Erikfromfin said:


> That gave me belief that not only can he be driving players for team Finland at the WJC he could even be our number 1 forward there if Kapanen struggles.




How do you see the forward depth chart for WJC's? Do you think Rantanen or Lehkonen could be up there once they get to better match shape? Where do you rank guys like Saarela, Ikonen, Mustonen, Hintz, Lammikko and Aho? Do you think the KÃ¤rpÃ¤t guys are a package deal or could PuljujÃ¤rvi repeat his success with other players as well, especially now that the opponents know to be on their toes with him?


----------



## FinProspects

PuljujÃ¤rvi will not be the driving force in WJC. It is, by far, the most difficult junior tournament to succeed as an underager, especially when the tournament is played in NA. We have seen it time and time again: 16y old Granlund showed some flashes of brilliance, Barkov was a steady 3rd line center, MÃ¤Ã¤ttÃ¤ got rocked in the first shift etc 

PuljujÃ¤rvi has definately the wheels to do something but itÂ´s a looong season. Usually the 16-18y old players playing in Sm-liiga start to struggle in early-december and that shows especially in WJC because there is so much speed but not so much sense in the rink.

Couple of goals and assists would be a great. But of course you have to be in the team first, thats not 100% sure at this point, altough Jesse had a great tournament in Sweden.


----------



## FinProspects

kelsier said:


> Huge fan of Barkov but it's just too early to decide who turns out a better player. In the end PuljujÃ¤rvi may be a better player but Barkov more valuable due the fact he will carry more responsibility. PuljujÃ¤rvi's career is half way off in that regard anyway, so that would be nothing but speculation.




Barkov probably will end up as a better player because he just can play in every sitation. With PuljujÃ¤rvi, you see this dynamic offensive player who _could_ be a Marian Hossa-type of all around player but that remains to be seen. Barkov was an all-around player from day 1 and all you could do was just to wonder how good he was in every aspect of the game. 

But who cares, IÂ´m just estatic of the amount of quality prospects in Finland. Barkov, Granlund, TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, Ristolainen and MÃ¤Ã¤ttÃ¤ all have the potential to be 1st line players in NHL or maybe even more. Then there are the second wave of prospects: Armia, Kapanen, Honka, Lehkonen, Pokka, Saros, Saarela, Rantanen, Pulkkinen... 

Looks really, really good.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Those wheels are excactly the reason i believe he could outperform the granlunds and barkovs at this tournament at that age. Maybe driving player was too much
but will see so far his giving only answers.


----------



## Tormentor

Erikfromfin said:


> Those wheels are excactly the reason i believe he could outperform the granlunds and barkovs at this tournament at that age. Maybe driving player was too much
> but will see so far his giving only answers.




PuljujÃ¤rvi is clearly ready to contribute at the WJC's. Remains to be seen how good he will be against top teams like Canada and USA, but at least he should do quite well against European teams.

That RW situation just puzzles me a bit. Lehkonen will probably play LW, but that still leaves Rantanen, Kapanen, PuljujÃ¤rvi and Ikonen to fight for scoring line roles on the right side. Interesting to see how this plays out in the end. It's hard to read Jortikka, there could be some surprises.


----------



## Gaps

PuljujÃ¤rvi is certainly very impressive, especially considering his age, but I wouldn't expect miracles from him at the WJC yet. I'm hoping he'll be brought along and that he'll be able to do his share defensively and provide some scoring depth. His development is going very well for now, he's got top notch coaching, all the physical tools to be a good player and what seems to be a very good head on his shoulders. Low bust potential and high ceiling, but let's be patient. We've waited for these top players for a long time already, a few more years won't kill us.


----------



## kelsier

If Kapanen is anything like we saw from the U18 wjhc I would much rather have just about anyone ahead of him. Can't have pughocks on the first line if you're aiming for the medals. Lets hope the American experience changes the way he thinks about the game. 

Not expecting miracles out of PuljujÃ¤rvi in the WJCH this year but I'm not counting anything out either. He's so far ahead in development and physically mature. Anything is possible.


----------



## Tormentor

kelsier said:


> If Kapanen is anything like we saw from the U18 wjhc I would much rather have just about anyone ahead of him. Can't have pughocks on the first line if you're aiming for the medals. Lets hope the American experience changes the way he thinks about the game.



That U18 tournament was a bad showing by Kapanen, he looked better with the U20 team in Lake Placid last month. At the moment I'd probably pick Lehkonen, Rantanen, Kapanen and PuljujÃ¤rvi as the top wingers for WJC's, that's if Saarela plays centre.


----------



## JJTT

Short interview from last nights Urheiluruutu with Aho & PuljujÃ¤rvi

PuljujÃ¤rvi will likely not play tonight as Aho is getting his change.


----------



## bebl

FinProspects said:


> MÃ¤Ã¤ttÃ¤ got rocked in the first shift



He was 17 in that tourney.

Saw some flashes from that CHL game and i was really suprised how good skater PuljujÃ¤rvi really is. Usually finns are like "good skater for his size" which mean big guy can play pro hockey with that skating but it's nothing special. But this time it is.


----------



## fr9dd9

Im realy pumped about this kid, I think he will break barkovs ppg 2012! Maybe 30 games 19 points


----------



## fr9dd9

Im realy pumped about this kid, I think he will break barkovs ppg 2012! Maybe 30 games 19 points


----------



## kelsier

PuljujÃ¤rvi will play today in the first line on Liga start up. Will replace Davis who's suffering upper body injury.

Source: http://www.oulunkarpat.fi/fi/uutiset/artikkeli/puljujarvi-pelaa-davis-loukkaantui.html

EDIT: No definitinion wether Davis' injury is upper body or something else or projection of recovery time.


----------



## JJTT

kelsier said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi will play today in the first line on Liga start up. Will replace Davis who's suffering upper body injury.
> 
> Source: http://www.oulunkarpat.fi/fi/uutiset/artikkeli/puljujarvi-pelaa-davis-loukkaantui.html
> 
> EDIT: No definitinion wether Davis' injury is upper body or something else or projection of recovery time.




Davis has been playing like crap anyway, very good news.


----------



## kelsier

J. Jokinen after KÃ¤rpÃ¤t training session on Tuesday had some high praise about him. "Physically ready, top end wrist shot... supertalent". Also said he reminded of him from a player of his own age class named Kovalchuk. Not the first time I've heard about the particular comparison.


----------



## Hagged

*Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi's (2016 draft) pro debut in FEL opener*

Today Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi will make his debut in pro league (KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, Liiga) (2016 draft). He will become the youngest player in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t history at 16 years and 4 months.

He will be playing in the KÃ¤rpÃ¤t top line as the right wing. 



kelsier said:


> J. Jokinen after KÃ¤rpÃ¤t training session on Tuesday had some high praise about him. "Physically ready, top end wrist shot... supertalent". Also said he reminded of him from a player of his own age class named Kovalchuk. Not the first time I've heard about the particular comparison.




I'm hoping there will be a stream available. The game starts in two hours. Would be great if someone could post some updates who has access to the game.


----------



## kelsier

Hagged said:


> I'm hoping there will be a stream available. The game starts in two hours. Would be great if someone could post some updates who has access to the game.




You can also have 7 days tryout at www.ruutu.fi (just remember to cancel unless you don't wanna be tied up to a year's contract).

Had there not been that injury with Laine in the last game last season it could've very well literally been a PujujÃ¤rvi vs Laine opener today in contrast to the other topic. Sometimes the world is just too cruel to be perfect.


----------



## JJTT

kelsier said:


> You can also have 7 days tryout at www.ruutu.fi (just remember to cancel unless you don't wanna be tied up to a year's contract).
> 
> Had there not been that injury with Laine in the last game last season it *could've very well literally been a PujujÃ¤rvi vs Laine opener today in contrast to the other topic.* Sometimes the world is just too cruel to be perfect.




Yeah, thought about the same thing the other day. Well hopefully they get an another change to play vs each other some time this season.


----------



## BusQuets

This guy needs to play the whole season in the Liiga. What a player at 16 year old..


----------



## Always Sunny*

First point!
Nice hand to eye coordination.


----------



## helicecopter

well that would have been epic as 1st pro goal as a 16yrs old, but nice he still got his first point out of it


----------



## FinProspects

One of the best skaters in the rink today and has shown suprisingly mature decisions with the puck. Jesse got his first PP-minutes in the third period so thatÂ´s also a good sign. IÂ´d even say that PuljujÃ¤rviÂ´s debut has been equally impressive to BarkovÂ´s few years back. Potential is just enormous with this kid.


----------



## urho

FinProspects said:


> One of the best skaters in the rink today and has shown suprisingly mature decisions with the puck. Jesse got his first PP-minutes in the third period so thatÂ´s also a good sign. IÂ´d even say that PuljujÃ¤rviÂ´s debut has been equally impressive to BarkovÂ´s few years back. Potential is just enormous with this kid.




I wouldn't want to start overhyping anyone but I honestly see a superstar developing in PuljujÃ¤rvi. He's got all the physical tools: he's huge, really fast, bomb of a shot. The most important thing is that he has the hockey computer to go with that, made really good decisions the whole game. And he's 16 years old. Also leveled a guy in the first period so he's starting to learn how to use his frame.

If he's not top 3 pick, it's going to be a hell of a draft year or something went seriously wrong with his development...


----------



## Jack DiBiase

Not that I want to overhype him anymore than is justified, but has anyone actually found a single flaw in his current abilities or future projection?


----------



## fr9dd9

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LsgQFeHP4vE


Im totally blown away with hes speed.. just wow! And very nice how he knows to expload and get the pass. Wow


----------



## JJTT

Video of the "assist"



Impressive hand&eye coordination to say at least.

e too slow lol

Donskoi got injured or something today too, so looks like PuljujÃ¤rvi might continue in the lineup in games on Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Oan

First Finnish 1st overall pick, book it.


----------



## kelsier

So fast at such young age with all that size. The goal was a beauty. He needs a few more games to prove he belongs. Clueless of the lenght of Davis' injury or Donskoi's for that matter. The kid can play with the men no doubt about it. Would seem unjust to send him to juniors. Luckily the Finns are enraptured of it's wonderkids and that should work for his favor!


----------



## Mara

kelsier said:


> So fast at such young age with all that size. The goal was a beauty. He needs a few more games to prove he belongs. Clueless of the lenght of Davis' injury or Donskoi's for that matter. The kid can play with the men no doubt about it. Would seem unjust to send him to juniors. Luckily the Finns are enraptured of it's wonderkids and that should work for his favor!




Won't be going to juniors, that's for sure. Based on what we've seen so far he is number one or two on the list to replace injured players. If he doesn't get to play in Liiga he will be loaned to Mestis. He has nothing to gain by playing against juniors at this point.


----------



## JJTT

http://yle.fi/urheilu/jesse_puljujarvi_komeasta_sm-debyytistaan_nattia_paasta_pelaamaan/7464655

4min long interview after his first game.


----------



## fr9dd9

I have some questions to you finns here about watching games live. I live about 20 miles from oulu and wonder if its possible to just drive to oulu and buy seat tickets right in the entrence about an hour before the game? Is it possible? Hope puljujÃ¤rvi is in the line up if so


----------



## urho

fr9dd9 said:


> I have some questions to you finns here about watching games live. I live about 20 miles from oulu and wonder if its possible to just drive to oulu and buy seat tickets right in the entrence about an hour before the game? Is it possible? Hope puljujÃ¤rvi is in the line up if so




Use www.lippupalvelu.fi, buy tickets from the site, print them and enjoy the game. It's possible to buy tickets from the arena but the game might be sold out so ordering tickets online is the easiest choice. 

PuljujÃ¤rvi will most likely play the next couple of games because both Davis and Donskoi will miss some games.


----------



## fr9dd9

urho said:


> Use www.lippupalvelu.fi, buy tickets from the site, print them and enjoy the game. It's possible to buy tickets from the arena but the game might be sold out so ordering tickets online is the easiest choice.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi will most likely play the next couple of games because both Davis and Donskoi will miss some games.




Okey, thank you so musch!


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

PuljujÃ¤rvi or Sokolov.

Seems to be the battle for first overall, unless Bobby Orr jr. in Sean Day somehow manages to live up to his potential which seems unlikely from what it sounds like.

It's a 10 second clip from that play but he skates eerily like Kovalchuk whose style comes to mind instantly from watching him.


----------



## Syan Ruter

fr9dd9 said:


> I have some questions to you finns here about watching games live. I live about 20 miles from oulu and wonder if its possible to just drive to oulu and buy seat tickets right in the entrence about an hour before the game? Is it possible? Hope puljujÃ¤rvi is in the line up if so




It's really a rarity for you to not be able to purchase tickets at the venue; the only time I couldn't was during the HIFK-Jokerit 2011 playoff-series game 6 & 7


----------



## fr9dd9

Syan Ruter said:


> It's really a rarity for you to not be able to purchase tickets at the venue; the only time I couldn't was during the HIFK-Jokerit 2011 playoff-series game 6 & 7





Haha okey, well I have my ticketa in by inbox now so it shall be funn!


----------



## HockeyGuy7

habsrule4eva3089 said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi or Sokolov.
> 
> Seems to be the battle for first overall, unless Bobby Orr jr. in Sean Day somehow manages to live up to his potential which seems unlikely from what it sounds like.
> 
> It's a 10 second clip from that play but he skates eerily like Kovalchuk whose style comes to mind instantly from watching him.




I don't think it's the battle for now... Too many names that can be throw here.


----------



## JJTT

Janne Onnela ‏@dasb00t


> Davis ja Donskoi eivÃ¤t lÃ¤hde KÃ¤rppien mukana Turkuun. #liiga #kÃ¤rpÃ¤t




Safe to say PuljujÃ¤rvi will play tomorrow.


----------



## Droog

JJTT said:


> Janne Onnela ‏@dasb00t
> 
> Safe to say PuljujÃ¤rvi will play tomorrow.




Looks like he will finally get his "change"!


----------



## fr9dd9

Noo did puljujÃ¤rvi get benched the last period? Does that mean I wont see him play on sunday?!


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Noo did puljujÃ¤rvi get benched the last period? Does that mean I wont see him play on sunday?!




MarjamÃ¤ki always benches juniors in the 3rd period, when defending a lead. Donskoi should be healthy on Sunday and Aho played well today so could be that PuljujÃ¤rvi will not play.


----------



## BusQuets

JJTT said:


> MarjamÃ¤ki always benches juniors in the 3rd period, when defending a lead. Donskoi should be healthy on Sunday and Aho played well today so could be that PuljujÃ¤rvi will not play.




Aho seemed to get ice time though. That Deschamp guy haven't impressed me in these two games.


----------



## Eidyia

Tuomaz said:


> Aho seemed to get ice time though. That Deschamp guy haven't impressed me in these two games.




It's of course a bit early to say after 2 league games, but yeah, that first line isn't working and Deschamps sadly seems like a flop.


----------



## Johno

First time in Europe, people still judge them too early and too harshly. Should wait at least 15-20games before calling them out as busts. They need to get accustomed to the Liiga style of playing.


----------



## fr9dd9

As soon as annyone know if I will have the chance to see puljujÃ¤rvi tomorrow please tell me, if not I guess Im fine with aho to


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> As soon as annyone know if I will have the chance to see puljujÃ¤rvi tomorrow please tell me, if not I guess Im fine with aho to




Where do you live? Driving to Oulu to watch PuljujÃ¤rvi sounds crazy 

Lineups should be out around 12 tomorrow morning.


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> Where do you live? Driving to Oulu to watch PuljujÃ¤rvi sounds crazy
> 
> Lineups should be out around 12 tomorrow morning.




Haha well its not that far, 2 hour drive maybe and hockey is allways hockey so if he dont play I at least get to watch a good game, its just a big bonus if I got a glimse of puljujÃ¤rvi or aho


----------



## JJTT

PuljujÃ¤rvi and PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤ out, MÃ¤enalanen and Donskoi in. Aho will continue in the 3rd line.


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi and PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤ out, MÃ¤enalanen and Donskoi in. Aho will continue in the 3rd line.




To bad, but fun that one of the wjc team kings from last year is in ! Why is pyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤ out?


----------



## WeThreeKings

It's painful trying to find info on Aho.. all I can find is information on the undersized Swedish D-man who was passed over last year.


----------



## Pyy83

WeThreeKings said:


> It's painful trying to find info on Aho.. all I can find is information on the undersized Swedish D-man who was passed over last year.




what do you mean? here are his stats if you are looking for them: 

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152111


----------



## WeThreeKings

Pyy83 said:


> what do you mean? here are his stats if you are looking for them:
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152111




Scouting reports and the like.. always seem to turn up the other Aho.


----------



## Periwinkle

WeThreeKings said:


> Scouting reports and the like.. always seem to turn up the other Aho.




Well, even the Finnish Aho's twitter profile pic is of him and the other Aho, so I'm sure it has created many a funny mix-up. 

https://twitter.com/SebastianAho


----------



## kelsier

It's more painful having the most ready 16yo skater in ages being benched having signed up to best team of the league. Not that it's not logical considering the circumstances, but just a little frustrating. And I guess I'd still have Jesse play in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t instead of f.ex. Kalpa (and getting regular first line / PP minutes). Oh well, good thing is you don't have to stream every single KÃ¤rpÃ¤t game there is this season.


----------



## JJTT

Davis and PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤ are healthy and will play with Deschamps tomorrow. Pretty hard job for MarjamÃ¤ki to find playing time for Aho and PuljujÃ¤rvi now. Maybe a loan to Hokki for this week? Dunno.


----------



## urho

kelsier said:


> It's more painful having the most ready 16yo skater in ages being benched having signed up to best team of the league. Not that it's not logical considering the circumstances, but just a little frustrating. And I guess I'd still have Jesse play in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t instead of f.ex. Kalpa (and getting regular first line / PP minutes). Oh well, good thing is you don't have to stream every single KÃ¤rpÃ¤t game there is this season.




Then again, KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has maybe the best coaching team in the league too and MarjamÃ¤ki is known to be a very good junior/individual coach. I think Jesse is at a good place right now. If he doesn't get his ice time with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, he'll play in Mestis.


----------



## thomast

PuljujÃ¤rvi will get his chance. The season is long and injuries come along to every team. It's Aho's time this year to prove. I'd rather see PuljujÃ¤rvi playing in mestis in leading role than Liiga in bottom 6 grinder role. MarjamÃ¤ki is smart man and they will find best solution for everyone.


----------



## JJTT

PuljujÃ¤rvi will play on the 4th line with Suoranta and KerÃ¤nen.

I don't understand why MarjÃ¤mÃ¤ki keeps Komulainen in top6. 0+0 on the whole season and he gets promoted to 1st Line.


----------



## kelsier

Don't get it. He should be either on the 1st or 2nd line, else playing in Mestis. Can he even play both leagues at the same time and if so what team would we be talking about? Meh, why drag him along if there are better options. That's just wasting talent.


----------



## JJTT

1st Liiga goal for PuljujÃ¤rvi. Nice backhand shot after his own rebound.


----------



## Periwinkle

Great to hear. Scored his first goal on his future WJC team mate, Saros.


----------



## fr9dd9

Nice goal! Its pretty amazing I think that he manages to score a goal with only about 7 minutes of icetime! 3 games about 30 minutes of ice time in total and he is 1+1. He have not ben on the ice not once when the opponents have scored


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Nice goal! Its pretty amazing I think that he manages to score a goal with only about 7 minutes of icetime! 3 games about 30 minutes of ice time in total and he is 1+1. *He have not ben on the ice not once when the opponents have scored*




He was on the VÃ¤nttinen's goal today, but that was totally on the goalie. 

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has 1 game on Saturday vs Blues and then one week break. Hopefully they can do something useful during that time.


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> He was on the VÃ¤nttinen's goal today, but that was totally on the goalie.
> 
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has 1 game on Saturday vs Blues and then one week break. Hopefully they can do something useful during that time.





Oh okey, according to the scoring sheets he have not. Well now I know


----------



## Sharppi

PuljujÃ¤rvi was really impressive tonight, doing the work and the little things. Nice goal too.


----------



## Puhis

Sharppi said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi was really impressive tonight, doing the work and the little things. Nice goal too.




Yeah, small sample size but I like his game a lot. He's a really complete player, and that's not even taking his age into consideration. He's 16, and looks good playing against men.


----------



## kelsier

Jesse's debut goal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DTjTwJWOz8

Some quality backhander there. And they waste the kid in the 4th line?!


----------



## JJTT

kelsier said:


> Jesse's debut goal:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DTjTwJWOz8
> 
> Some quality backhander there. And they waste the kid in the 4th line?!




Well who should be on the 4th line then? Donskoi, Haataja or Davis?


----------



## kelsier

JJTT said:


> Well who should be on the 4th line then? Donskoi, Haataja or Davis?




It's not a question who should be there but where PuljujÃ¤rvi needs to be. Loan the kid to a place where he gets to play more than 10minutes a game. Tbh, he could overcome two of them during the season but I don't think MarjamÃ¤ki is going to let a kid drop down veterans to make space for a 16 yo rookie.


----------



## QnebO

kelsier said:


> It's not a question who should be there but where PuljujÃ¤rvi needs to be. Loan the kid to a place where he gets to play more than 10minutes a game. Tbh, he could overcome two of them during the season but I don't think MarjamÃ¤ki is going to let a kid drop down veterans to make space for a 16 yo rookie.




Not too much too fast.. I think KÃ¤rpÃ¤t knows how to raise these players. They don't let it go to players head or let them become greater than team hierarchy, they have to earn with results in Lyyga like every one else if they don't have anything on their belt yet. I think if he keeps playing well he'll get better and better chances.


----------



## ryttery

I think that it also good for him to play at least occasionally 4th line, because it's good opportunity to develop his defensive and all-around game. I don't say that he should play every game in 4th line, of course not, but game here and there. And also there should be top6 minutes. If there are not top6 minutes --> should go and play as much as possible in mestis or u20 in top6 role.


----------



## JJTT

ryttery said:


> I think that it also good for him to play at least occasionally 4th line, because it's good opportunity to develop his defensive and all-around game. I don't say that he should play every game in 4th line, of course not, but game here and there. And also there should be top6 minutes. If there are not top6 minutes --> should go and play as much as possible in mestis or u20 in top6 role.




He is just way too good for A-Juniors, even Mestis might be too low level. Rather have him just train with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t and play about 30-40 games + national team games.

It will be interesting to see what the long term plan is with him as all of Haataja, Davis and Donskoi have a contract for next season too..


----------



## BusQuets

JJTT said:


> He is just way too good for A-Juniors, even Mestis might be too low level. Rather have him just train with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t and play about 30-40 games + national team games.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the long term plan is with him as all of Haataja, Davis and Donskoi have a contract for next season too..




I think you are underrating Mestis here. He would still be playing against men who are far more physical than some junior league players. He would still be playing in a higher level than any North American prospects.


----------



## JFG

Anyone know how Mestis compares to Swedish leagues?


----------



## BusQuets

JFG said:


> Anyone know how Mestis compares to Swedish leagues?




What i've heard it's not as good as Allvenskan.


----------



## YARR123

JFG said:


> Anyone know how Mestis compares to Swedish leagues?




Usually no players move from Mestis to Allsvenskan, the difference is pretty big in favor of Allsvenskan. Some players from Mestis go to the biggest Swedish 1st Division teams, and usually do very well there. 

I would assume that the best Swedish 1st division teams are Mestis level, the rest quite clearly worse than Mestis teams.

So Mestis is pretty much between Allsvenskan and div 1 in terms of quality.


----------



## thomast

Mestis are more like swedish 1st division than allsvenskan. Allsvenskan's top teams are Liiga and SEL level of teams.


----------



## Pyy83

thomast said:


> Mestis are more like swedish 1st division than allsvenskan. Allsvenskan's top teams are Liiga and SEL level of teams.




This is true. Maybe 3 mestis teams now (KooKoo, Jukurit, Tuto) could play in Allsvenskan and they would be mediocre there at the best. Finnish Ice Hockey federation has never valued Mestis. They have made very difficult for a team to drop from the Liiga to Mestis and equally difficult for a team to get a spot. You have to have proper juniors, big arena to play in, pay a lot of money etc.

Over the years this has increased the difference between two leagues to huge.

Liiga is doing OK, even though that Jokerit went to KHL but Mestis might be dying slowly. Maybe not dying in the end, but declining a lot. I myself am from a smaller city where mestis is played and it's good hockey but never liked the situation mestis was put into.

Well thats too much about mestis, as this was about Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## fr9dd9

Not playing today, why is that? He should be a lock into that team, the american or kumulainen should go


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Not playing today, why is that? He should be a lock into that team, the american or kumulainen should go




He played in juniors today. 3-4 loss for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. 1+1, 6 penalty minutes, 19 minutes of icetime for PuljujÃ¤rvi.

Watched the game and he is just way too good for juniors. PuljujÃ¤rvi had a breakaway and 7 shots on goal but was really unlucky on the scoring changes. 

Aho played too 0+3 for him.


----------



## fr9dd9

How has he been playing lately? Any games in jrA?


----------



## FinProspects

fr9dd9 said:


> How has he been playing lately? Any games in jrA?




Currently playing:
http://www.tilastopalvelu.fi/ih/gamereport/?gameid=3891

4 games 4+1 so far.


----------



## FinProspects

FinProspects said:


> Currently playing:
> http://www.tilastopalvelu.fi/ih/gamereport/?gameid=3891
> 
> 4 games 4+1 so far.




2 goals in 6-4 win, 4 games 5+1.


----------



## kelsier

It should be about time to raise this guy up. Totally lost interest to KÃ¤rpÃ¤t games lately. Want to see more of that magic and he is just too good for the juniors anyway.


----------



## JJTT

****ing finally. Huml and PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤ moving to center, both PuljujÃ¤rvi and Aho getting a change in top 6.


----------



## Keeptdos

JJTT said:


> ****ing finally. Huml and PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤ moving to center, both PuljujÃ¤rvi and Aho getting a change in top 6.




change, chance

Hope they do good enough to stick, specialy Jesse.


----------



## JJTT

Keeptdos said:


> change, chance
> 
> Hope they do good enough to stick, specialy Jesse.




It's not really up to them, if Davis and Huml play well at center, winger spot open for Aho and PuljujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## McGlassbangers

Today, he is playing in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t's first line. After 25 minutes he has one goal and +2.


----------



## JJTT

Good game for Pulju. Was really active in every shift and won battles in the corners. He just doesn't have any chemistry with PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤.

Only had 10 or so minutes of icetime. Don't know why Mashuhr and Manninen were on the pp instead of him.

He should seriously consider going to CHL for next season, as it doesn't seem he will get minutes he needs with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. Almost all of the top9 forwards are signed for next year too.


----------



## kelsier

He's a joy to watch. I think CHL would be a downgrade for him. Better to play against higher tier opponents than against kids eventhough experience in a smaller rink would be a nice benefit. He's already good enough to play the league and doesn't really need the exposure. Some players with lesser talent pick that route, but don't see why he would need to. Have to agree about KÃ¤rpÃ¤t not being the best option though. MarjamÃ¤ki is giving him time, but not enough. PuljujÃ¤rvi should've done what Saarela did prior to last season by signing a 1 year contract and getting more leverage that way. Gotta wonder what kind of points he'd be shooting with 15min TOI & PP. Can barely believe the kid is 16.


----------



## wings5

JJTT said:


> Good game for Pulju. Was really active in every shift and won battles in the corners. He just doesn't have any chemistry with PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤.
> 
> Only had 10 or so minutes of icetime. Don't know why Mashuhr and Manninen were on the pp instead of him.
> 
> He should seriously consider going to CHL for next season, as it doesn't seem he will get minutes he needs with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. Almost all of the top9 forwards are signed for next year too.




No need to go to a step down in competition, if he has enough drive he will adjust and be succesful. If his icetime doesn't increase throughout the season hopefully he finds another Liiga team or follows Lehkonen's lead and goes to another country. But imo a few years in the FEL until he puts up solid numbers like Granlund and Pulkinnen did is best for him.


----------



## seadawg

I really appreciate getting updates on this kid. 

Do you think he will play in the World Juniors for Finland this year? Not many 16 year olds play in the tournament, but he seems to be a real special player.


----------



## Hagged

seadawg said:


> I really appreciate getting updates on this kid.
> 
> Do you think he will play in the World Juniors for Finland this year? Not many 16 year olds play in the tournament, but he seems to be a real special player.




Most propably he'll play in the WJC as all leagues under IIHF have to release the players for it. 

On top of that, PuljujÃ¤rvi is a first line forward for that team. There's absolutely zero reason to leave him out.


----------



## armyjoe

so what`s his situation now? Does he play like a every other game in FEL or what.


----------



## thomast

armyjoe said:


> so what`s his situation now? Does he play like a every other game in FEL or what.




Yeah about 10 minutes per game. Even when he has played really good games and been scoring points. That team is so stacked and they favor experience. I think that PuljujÃ¤rvi has earned more playing time with his performance.


----------



## FinProspects

thomast said:


> Yeah about 10 minutes per game. Even when he has played really good games and been scoring points. That team is so stacked and they favor experience. I think that PuljujÃ¤rvi has earned more playing time with his performance.




Sometimes its better to play less. We have to remember that he is only 16y old. The situation where coach can say "yeah, Jesse could play more for sure, but we dont have to play him because the team has so much depth" is an ideal for a kid of his age. Barkov was instantly in a big role in Tappara and it really wore him out at some point. Jesse doesnt need to be a main contributor yet in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. I think playing consistent 10minutes of hockey in SM-liiga throughout the season would be a quite good achievement.

It is only October and this is going to be a loooong season for PuljujÃ¤rvi. He should be in top form in WJC and also in April/May in the playoffs (Ajuniors/Smliiga) or U18 WC.


----------



## apina

At least he has earned to play. But he isn't at the line up today 

e: Is there some kind of injury or what? He doesn't even play with juniors today.


----------



## JJTT

PuljujÃ¤rvi is the first guy who will be in the lineup if/when injuries occur. KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has been really lucky with injuries(not a single one to top9) but doubt that will last.


----------



## thomast

FinProspects said:


> Sometimes its better to play less. We have to remember that he is only 16y old. The situation where coach can say "yeah, Jesse could play more for sure, but we dont have to play him because the team has so much depth" is an ideal for a kid of his age. Barkov was instantly in a big role in Tappara and it really wore him out at some point. Jesse doesnt need to be a main contributor yet in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. I think playing consistent 10minutes of hockey in SM-liiga throughout the season would be a quite good achievement.
> 
> It is only October and this is going to be a loooong season for PuljujÃ¤rvi. He should be in top form in WJC and also in April/May in the playoffs (Ajuniors/Smliiga) or U18 WC.




Playing 10 minutes per game every other game without PP is good for his developement? I'd rather see him playing mestis 15-18 minutes per night in a leading role. He is 16 year old. He needs to play if not in Liiga then he should play mestis.


----------



## JJTT

thomast said:


> Playing 10 minutes per game every other game without PP is good for his developement? I'd rather see him playing mestis 15-18 minutes per night in a leading role. He is 16 year old. He needs to play if not in Liiga then he should play mestis.




It's not like he has been eating popcorn while he isn't on the lineup. He has played 2 games in juniors nearly every weekend(where he averages over 20 minutes per game). 
7 games 8+2 +5 there.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

He's a player of a high skill level and should have such role. I think it'd be more beneficial to play constant top-6 minutes with PP responsibility in Mestis than play every other game in Liiga with lesser role.


----------



## kelsier

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t failed to evaluate his level of ability coming into the season and signed Davis who is eating the minutes that should be given to PuljujÃ¤rvi. He seems to be the most ready player I've seen in the history to play on this level at his age. They have wingers signed up for next season as well. Now that MÃ¤enalainen had loan period to Pelicans cancelled the situation is even worse. Should they loan him to another SM Liga team it would be the best move for PuljujÃ¤rvi but he is propably still doing school so it might not be ideal for him. MarjamÃ¤ki claims to be a good in coaching kids but right now I see him stalling the developement more than helping it. Really frustrating scenario and if things doesn't change for the next season I hope PuljujÃ¤rvi considers other opportunities allthough hard to say what kind of clauses are in the contract.


----------



## thomast

Let's be honest. MarjamÃ¤ki can be genius or he is stupid doing that. If he is genius he is making PuljujÃ¤rvi to work even harder to earn the spot. It might be positive thing not having guaranteed spot because he has to do the same in future at NHL. This situation can be like giving just 1 small slice of pizza to a guy who is starving. It makes the guy even more hungry. I hope that MarjamÃ¤ki is just increasing the hunger of this young kid to work even harder to earn bigger slice from the pizza. Season is long and we usually see young kids to have long stretches of big slump. Maybe they want him to save energy to WJC and other half of the season.


----------



## JJTT

He is playing today with Junttila and Kemppainen. MarjamÃ¤ki is finally mixing up the lines.


----------



## McGlassbangers

Scored another goal. Absolute rocket of a one timer. 3+1 in 9 games while playing 8 minutes a game.


----------



## apina

glassbangers said:


> Scored another goal. Absolute rocket of a one timer. 3+1 in 9 games while playing 8 minutes a game.




There was two games this week where he got zero icetime. So it's basicly 3+1 in 7 games now.


----------



## FinPanda

http://www.ruutu.fi/ohjelmat/sm-liiga/huippuhetket-jyp-karpat-25102014

2.10 about.


----------



## teddy83

Why in the blue hell has Puljujarvi been the 13th attacker in couple of games with no ice time? That seems dumb as hell to me.....


----------



## JJTT

teddy83 said:


> Why in the blue hell has Puljujarvi been the 13th attacker in couple of games with no ice time? That seems dumb as hell to me.....




MarjamÃ¤ki thinks U20's WJC are the most important event for PuljujÃ¤rvi & Aho and haven't use them because of that

http://www.jatkoaika.com/Artikkeli/matkalla-torontoon-ruotsissa-loistanut-kärppäkolmikko/162129


----------



## PlusMinusZero

teddy83 said:


> Why in the blue hell has Puljujarvi been the 13th attacker in couple of games with no ice time? That seems dumb as hell to me.....




No need to rush the kid,next year he will be in a much more important role when the vets are gone.And I think that the sheltered minutes is what he should play right now because he is not physically strong enough yet and he can play in mestis where he gets more ice time.This kid is gonna be a REALLY good player,but we all need calm down when it comes to his development.I'm sure that MarjamÃ¤ki knows what he is doing.


----------



## teris

JJTT said:


> MarjamÃ¤ki thinks U20's WJC are the most important event for PuljujÃ¤rvi & Aho and haven't use them because of that
> 
> http://www.jatkoaika.com/Artikkeli/matkalla-torontoon-ruotsissa-loistanut-kärppäkolmikko/162129




The WJC is what, 5-7 games plus a couple pre-tournament games around new year? I don't see how that has anything to do with how much he plays in October.



PlusMinusZero said:


> No need to rush the kid,next year he will be in a much more important role when the vets are gone.And I think that the sheltered minutes is what he should play right now because he is not physically strong enough yet and he can play in mestis where he gets more ice time.This kid is gonna be a REALLY good player,but we all need calm down when it comes to his development.I'm sure that MarjamÃ¤ki knows what he is doing.




Sure, sheltered minutes are okay, but being the 13th forward and not playing at all makes no sense. PuljujÃ¤rvi himself says in the article quoted it can be annoying not getting ice time with the big club. If I'm not mistaken he has only played for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t Liiga team or the U20 team so far this season and not in Mestis. This sounds like it's more convenient for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t instead of being good for PuljujÃ¤rvi. Let the kid play, loan him to Mestis for a month or so if you're not going to give him consistent minutes in Liiga yet.


----------



## Jussi

teris said:


> The WJC is what, 5-7 games plus a couple pre-tournament games around new year? I don't see how that has anything to do with how much he plays in October.




It's obvious they don't want to strain him too much physically and increase the risk of injuries. There's enough examples from recent years of burning out key players of the U-20 team by having them play too much before the WJC (=Granlund). A game or two with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t here and there, A-juniors mixed in between, sounds reasonable for a 16-year old to me.


----------



## rduck1

Yeah, let's not forget that we're talking about a sixteen year old. Not many are capable of playing at the pro level at all at that age, never mind a full season with international competition on top. Additionally KÃ¤rpÃ¤t are certainly expecting another long run in the playoffs. That's probably 70-80 games, so expecting big minutes might be a bit unreasonable.


----------



## JJTT

PuljujÃ¤rvi played with A-Juniors again today, 1+0, 18:32 minutes of icetime. He has been really consistent while playing there, scoring goals in every game. 10 games 10+3 now.


----------



## JJTT

PuljujÃ¤rvi, MÃ¤enalanen and Kalapudas loaned to Hokki until December 20th.


----------



## kelsier

JJTT said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi, MÃ¤enalanen and Kalapudas loaned to Hokki until December 20th.




Didn't they just get rid of Davis and Deschamps? Figured it was for making space for the youngsters, aside for both of them being crap. Anyway I think this is a good deal because of the lenght of the loan period. PuljujÃ¤rvi is pretty much heading to Canada after the due date and then possibly cementing a top6 role in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t (if all goes well). 

Took the new years week off by the way


----------



## JJTT

Davis? No, he was just injured for few weeks. Really interesting to see how Pulju does with Hokki as they have been playing really well lately.


----------



## FinPanda

Good for PuljujÃ¤rvi. Like this a lot.


----------



## kelsier

JJTT said:


> Davis? No, he was just injured for few weeks. Really interesting to see how Pulju does with Hokki as they have been playing really well lately.




Ah, thanks for the info. Hopefully his time will come also, ha! Jesse will have a lot better foundation compared to Laine. LeKi just seems like a graveyard compared to Hokki. Anyhow, I'm still hoping it's temporary solution as the loan deadline suggest, because why keep the most promising kid on a 2nd tier league who's already proven to be able to play the Liga.


----------



## JJTT

kelsier said:


> Ah, thanks for the info. Hopefully his time will come also, ha! Jesse will have a lot better foundation compared to Laine. LeKi just seems like a graveyard compared to Hokki. Anyhow, I'm still hoping it's temporary solution as the loan deadline suggest, because why keep the most promising kid on a 2nd tier league who's already proven to be able to play the Liga.




I think this deal is just for the U20's WJC, so that PuljujÃ¤rvi can play a big role in every game(on man's league) and develop some chemistry with Kalapudas before the tournament.

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has 0 injuries on the forward group now, by the time WJC's are over there is very likely a few so PuljujÃ¤rvi gets to play in Liiga then.


----------



## kelsier

JJTT said:


> I think this deal is just for the U20's WJC, so that PuljujÃ¤rvi can play a big role in every game(on man's league) and develop some chemistry with Kalapudas before the tournament.
> 
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has 0 injuries on the forward group now, by the time WJC's are over there is very likely a few so PuljujÃ¤rvi gets to play in Liiga then.




Makes sense. Didn't get anything out of the 4 nations tournament but what I read was PuljujÃ¤rvi was basicly carrying that line so was hoping they'd drop atleast one out of Aho or Kalapudas. Aho for sure doesn't seem to be ready, but on the other hand Kalapudas seems to be playing quite well in the Mestis. Could be wishful thinking but Lehkonen - Kalapudas - PuljujÃ¤rvi could actually do some damage in the WJC. Jortikka will need to make some changes after the late disappointing results. Lets just hope he makes the right ones.

Jesse's u20 stats this season are pretty much phenomenal - 6 games and 8 points. If he plays World Juniors with that pace it's gonna be quite extra ordinary.


----------



## thomast

kelsier said:


> Makes sense. Didn't get anything out of the 4 nations tournament but what I read was PuljujÃ¤rvi was basicly carrying that line so was hoping they'd drop atleast one out of Aho or Kalapudas. Aho for sure doesn't seem to be ready, but on the other hand Kalapudas seems to be playing quite well in the Mestis. Could be wishful thinking but Lehkonen - Kalapudas - PuljujÃ¤rvi could actually do some damage in the WJC. Jortikka will need to make some changes after the late disappointing results. Lets just hope he makes the right ones.
> 
> Jesse's u20 stats this season are pretty much phenomenal - 6 games and 8 points. If he plays World Juniors with that pace it's gonna be quite extra ordinary.




WJC is whole different thing compared to those practice games. Of course it is uncommon that 16 year old can play so dominant game against U20 players but even Crosby, McDavid or many others 16 year old's haven't been dominant in WJC's. I wouldn't go too far with the predictions that PuljujÃ¤rvi will be force at that competition. I would be happy if he makes positive impact. But there might be chance that he really suprises everyone. He is really explosive, big, really smart, excellent shot and great at setting up too. If he has confidence he could have good tournament for 16 year old.


----------



## fr9dd9

*Wjc*

anyone knows if there is a page here on hfboards that is just for Team finland wjc 2015? roster and stuff?


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> anyone knows if there is a page here on hfboards that is just for Team finland wjc 2015? roster and stuff?




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1575555

On the Finland forum

On topic: PuljujÃ¤rvi scored in his first game with Hokki

At 54 second mark


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1575555
> 
> On the Finland forum
> 
> On topic: PuljujÃ¤rvi scored in his first game with Hokki
> 
> At 54 second mark





nice touch!


----------



## fr9dd9

1+1 today against jyp-akatemia


----------



## kelsier

He's doing great against the grown ups, but nothing unexpected. The kid is too good for Mestis. Still a brilliant move to let him develope chemistry with Kalapudas since they're both heading to WJC. He'd flat out dominate in the international ice against younger classes so no point playing him against the u18s. I'd love to see Sokolov in Canada just to see how he fairs against PuljujÃ¤rvi and older opposition in general, but got no clue wether he has any odds to make it to Russia's roster.


----------



## FinPanda

5 games, 4+1 in Mestis. Not bad, but yeah he is too good to play in Mestis.


----------



## wings5

kelsier said:


> He's doing great against the grown ups, but nothing unexpected. The kid is too good for Mestis. Still a brilliant move to let him develope chemistry with Kalapudas since they're both heading to WJC. He'd flat out dominate in the international ice against younger classes so no point playing him against the u18s. I'd love to see *Sokolov* in Canada just to see how he fairs against PuljujÃ¤rvi and older opposition in general, but got no clue wether he has any odds to make it to Russia's roster.




zero chance.


----------



## JJTT

Dwio said:


> 5 games, 4+1 in Mestis. Not bad, but yeah he is too good to play in Mestis.




Junttila got injured today so KÃ¤rpÃ¤t might call him back up.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

Dwio said:


> 5 games, 4+1 in Mestis. Not bad, but yeah he is too good to play in Mestis.




You know, last time a KÃ¤rpÃ¤t prospect generated this much interest and had a struggle breaking into the side..
well, the name was Granlund and his move to HIFK had some controversy around it. If KÃ¤rpÃ¤t don't start giving Jesse enough ice time I fear they'll be on the outside looking in once more.


----------



## kelsier

Raimo SillanpÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> You know, last time a KÃ¤rpÃ¤t prospect generated this much interest and had a struggle breaking into the side..
> well, the name was Granlund and his move to HIFK had some controversy around it. If KÃ¤rpÃ¤t don't start giving Jesse enough ice time I fear they'll be on the outside looking in once more.




The only difference being the fact of PuljujÃ¤rvi signing a 3 year contract with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t while Granlund not having existing contract and therefore being able to move forward to another club. Don't know wether it makes a difference of him being an underager when signing but I would think PuljujÃ¤rvi is pretty tied up there (depending on clauses). Same thing with Rantanen in TPS. 

Saarela was smart enough not to sign longer term and being able to look elsewhere were he not given enough ice time when playing in Lukko.

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t does recognise the talent so I would hope they'd provide him with the kind of chances he deserves. Would be frustrating not seeing PuljujÃ¤rvi having a regular top6 role there by the start of the next season at the latest.


----------



## JJTT

If Manninen and Haataja continue to under perform KÃ¤rpÃ¤t's second line might be Huml-Kalapudas-PuljujÃ¤rvi after WJC's..


----------



## BusQuets

Can anyone stop this guy from being #1 overall in 2016?


----------



## FLYguy3911

Tuomaz said:


> Can anyone stop this guy from being #1 overall in 2016?




Auston Matthews


----------



## Esko6

Tuomaz said:


> Can anyone stop this guy from being #1 overall in 2016?




The draft is so far away, I would not make such statements yet. I will be happy if he still looks like a top ten player at this time next year. People were saying that Laine was better just a while ago, PuljujÃ¤rvi could run into trouble too.


----------



## BusQuets

FLYguy3911 said:


> Auston Matthews




That might be. Centers always have the upper hand if the skill level is close.


----------



## Johno

If Laine gets his ***** together, he will contend for the 1st OA


----------



## satchmo

Jorkkila said:


> If Laine gets his ***** together, he will contend for the 1st OA




Not a chance. Laine doesnt know how to skate. I mean literally he cant skate.......


----------



## JJTT

satchmo said:


> Not a chance. Laine doesnt know how to skate. I mean literally he cant skate.......




He hasn't played for a month because they are fixing his knee now. Interesting to see how he skates when he comes back. It wasn't half bad last year.


----------



## BusQuets

JJTT said:


> He hasn't played for a month because they are fixing his knee now. Interesting to see how he skates when he comes back. It wasn't half bad last year.




Yeah, it's enough if he can get it on the level of Perry who's not a very good skater and he can be a force.


----------



## kelsier

No one can really say one way or another where Laine's ceiling's at this moment with that hurt knee after last season's last game (that's held him back more than most would guess). But Laine holds a lot of promise and the fact that they're letting him play men's games at 16 isn't because Tappara is out of options. Lets just hope he gets his legs and head together. There's plenty of time left until 2016 draft.


----------



## fr9dd9

a new list from craig button about the nhl draft 2016

http://www.tsn.ca/the-tsn-hockey-list-16-for-16-1.126168

puljujÃ¤rvi #4


Button says (Matthews is far and away the best 2016 prospect) 

He realy has to be extra******ordinary then?


----------



## Jean Luc Discard

fr9dd9 said:


> a new list from craig button about the nhl draft 2016
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/the-tsn-hockey-list-16-for-16-1.126168
> 
> puljujÃ¤rvi #4
> 
> 
> Button says (Matthews is far and away the best 2016 prospect)
> 
> He realy has to be extra******ordinary then?




I hope he is coz I don't want Pulju to end up in Edmonton.


----------



## VictorLustig

fr9dd9 said:


> a new list from craig button about the nhl draft 2016
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/the-tsn-hockey-list-16-for-16-1.126168
> 
> puljujÃ¤rvi #4
> 
> 
> Button says (Matthews is far and away the best 2016 prospect)
> 
> He realy has to be extra******ordinary then?




Mathews is pretty amazing, better than Eichel IMO. PuljujÃ¤rvi is clearly the second best player in this draft I've seen though.


----------



## thomast

Huffman said:


> Mathews is pretty amazing, better than Eichel IMO. PuljujÃ¤rvi is clearly the second best player in this draft I've seen though.




If Matthews is in the same tier with Eichel who is very special player i don't see PuljujÃ¤rvi challenging him for top spot. PuljujÃ¤rvi is elite prospect for sure and should be top 3 if he continues to develope like this. I'm excited to see PuljujÃ¤rvi playing against Matthews at WJC.


----------



## kelsier

One plays against kids and another against adults and even thrives there. Would they play the same level of competition, it'd be far easier to put things into perspective. Still for Button to make a claim for Matthews being "by far the best prospect of this draft", it only indicates he hasn't seen PuljujÃ¤rvi in action much if at all. But that's not abnormality, European players don't get the spotlight the Americans do at this age. Even having him top4 at the moment is a bit of a suprise. A Year ago he was barely top20 in some lists eventhough the potential and ability had been displayed, only not enough for the NA scouts. 

Also if PuljujÃ¤rvi's projected height will be 195cm (as he has stated himself) it's going to be damn hard to surpass him, given the skating and skill set.

Like thomast said, will be a thrill seeing those two collide in the WJC.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

PuljujÃ¤rvi is also 8 months younger than Matthews, which is a huge deal when comparing kids at 16-17 years of age. Matthews is only two days away from being a 2015 draftee.


----------



## thomast

kelsier said:


> One plays against kids and another against adults and even thrives there. Would they play the same level of competition, it'd be far easier to put things into perspective. Still for Button to make a claim for Matthews being "by far the best prospect of this draft", it only indicates he hasn't seen PuljujÃ¤rvi in action much if at all. But that's not abnormality, European players don't get the spotlight the Americans do at this age. Even having him top4 at the moment is a bit of a suprise. A Year ago he was barely top20 in some lists eventhough the potential and ability had been displayed, only not enough for the NA scouts.
> 
> Also if PuljujÃ¤rvi's projected height will be 195cm (as he has stated himself) it's going to be damn hard to surpass him, given the skating and skill set.
> 
> Like thomast said, will be a thrill seeing those two collide in the WJC.




Game of the year for me after McDavid vs Eichel at WJC. 

You're right about PuljujÃ¤rvi being such a complete package. He has size (might be close to 6'4 right now), is really explosive especially his first steps, has sniper shot and can make really high end plays with his vision. One of the best thing about PuljujÃ¤rvi is that he can play in really fast tempo. Haven't seen that in finnish prospects for ages. He can slow down the tempo and suddently explode with his accerelation which gives him some momentum. He is really smart too, very high hockeyIQ. One negative thing might be him not being overly physical. He seems to be Hossa like player who outworks opposite players but i'd like him to throw some hits too. He might be best 98 born prospect in the world right now. Matthews can be tier above that. We will see that in WJC.


----------



## JJTT

thomast said:


> One negative thing might be him not being overly physical. He seems to be Hossa like player who outworks opposite players but i'd like him to throw some hits too. He might be best 98 born prospect in the world right now. Matthews can be tier above that. We will see that in WJC.




You are right about him not being physical but there have been some moments this year where got angry and completely flattens a guy with a hit or gets on a scrum in front of the net out of nowhere(His first game where he hit Saravo or U20 game vs Sweden.). Physicality is there but he seems to avoid it. Hopefully he will get more comfortable with hitting once he matures a bit.


----------



## fr9dd9

Why is puljujÃ¤rvi and kalapudas not playing in the same line?


----------



## Anthony Mauro

Puljujarvi is more neck and neck with Matthews than is suggested RE Button. He has just about equal amount of prospect weight as Auston - just less visibility.


----------



## kelsier

Game winner today. Does anyone have a clip of the goal?


----------



## teddy83

For you non-finns reading this thread, Puljujarvi is going to blow your mind in WJC


----------



## Erikfromfin

teddy83 said:


> For you non-finns reading this thread, Puljujarvi is going to blow your mind in WJC




Blew mine at JÃ¶nkÃ¶ping but WJC is another beast.

no video but i quess in middle there is photo of his goal.
http://www.jatkoaika.com/mestis/Kuvakooste/tuto-hokki/puljuj%C3%A4rven-maali-riitti-voittoon/163015


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

Erikfromfin said:


> Blew mine at JÃ¶nkÃ¶ping but WJC is another beast.
> 
> no video but i quess in middle there is photo of his goal.









That's cool, in the background people are just having a seat and having a coffee like it's a cafe, is this common in arena's?

Which arena is this?


----------



## JJTT

habsrule4eva3089 said:


> That's cool, in the background people are just having a seat and having a coffee like it's a cafe, is this common in arena's?
> 
> Which arena is this?




No not common at all. Never seen something like this before. 

Arena is this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kupittaan_jäähalli


----------



## JJTT

Here is the goal from yesterday

http://youtu.be/1RP_Z8Y_4ck?t=3m15s

At 3:15




1 assist so far vs Leki after 1st period in today's game.


----------



## seadawg

Nice power move on that goal. 

He really does seem to be the complete package. Size, strength, finesse. He's a strong skater, especially for his size. 

I've only ever seen videos of his play, but so far I'm very impressed. 

Considering his size, he is one of the most intriguing prospects I've seen in a long time. Most players his size don't have the scoring touch and vision that he seems to have. If he continues to develop, he could be an amazing NHL player.

I'm trying to determine who he most compares to as a current NHLer. I've heard him compared to Kovalchuk, but he doesn't seem to have the same explosiveness or speed that Kovalchuk has, nor the same one-timer. I don't think that is a good comparison.

I'm trying to think of a big, power winger with his skill set, but none immediately come to mind. Maybe Hossa, but he doesn't have neither the same reach as Puljujarvi. They both possess high skill and can play a power game, though.


----------



## FinHockey

habsrule4eva3089 said:


> That's cool, *in the background people are just having a seat and having a coffee like it's a cafe,* is this common in arena's?
> 
> Which arena is this?




They are actually drinking beer.


----------



## kelsier

seadawg said:


> Nice power move on that goal.
> 
> He really does seem to be the complete package. Size, strength, finesse. He's a strong skater, especially for his size.
> 
> I've only ever seen videos of his play, but so far I'm very impressed.
> 
> Considering his size, he is one of the most intriguing prospects I've seen in a long time. Most players his size don't have the scoring touch and vision that he seems to have. If he continues to develop, he could be an amazing NHL player.
> 
> I'm trying to determine who he most compares to as a current NHLer. *I've heard him compared to Kovalchuk, but he doesn't seem to have the same explosiveness or speed that Kovalchuk has, nor the same one-timer*. I don't think that is a good comparison.
> 
> I'm trying to think of a big, power winger with his skill set, but none immediately come to mind. Maybe Hossa, but he doesn't have neither the same reach as Puljujarvi. They both possess high skill and can play a power game, though.




I haven't got a clue how good of a skater Kovalchuk was at the same age, but PuljujÃ¤rvi certainly has explosiveness and speed in his skating. Most comparisons I've heard have been to Ilya, but right now PuljujÃ¤rvi doesn't really have a mean streak. Wonder if Kovalchuk had that at age 16.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Couple skating training videos of Jesse from summer i quess.


----------



## FinProspects

kelsier said:


> I haven't got a clue how good of a skater Kovalchuk was at the same age, but PuljujÃ¤rvi certainly has explosiveness and speed in his skating. Most comparisons I've heard have been to Ilya, but right now PuljujÃ¤rvi doesn't really have a mean streak. Wonder if Kovalchuk had that at age 16.




Id say that its pretty close. Ilya as a 17y old was one of the most impressive offensive prospects ive ever seen. Jesse doesnt have as good shot or hands compared to Ilya but the comparison is valid nevertheless. Sky is the limit for this kid.

Edit: btw, I also see a lot of charisma in Jesse. Confident, positive, but not cocky...almost like SelÃ¤nne. A definite fan favorite in the making.


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

kelsier said:


> I haven't got a clue how good of a skater Kovalchuk was at the same age, but PuljujÃ¤rvi certainly has explosiveness and speed in his skating. Most comparisons I've heard have been to Ilya, but right now PuljujÃ¤rvi doesn't really have a mean streak. Wonder if *Kovalchuk had that at age 16.*




Reading that I instantly remembered this and couldn't believe it's on youtube lol.




He might have been 17 that game but he lost his mind celebrating after he scored the empty netter vs. Canada lol.


----------



## seadawg

kelsier said:


> I haven't got a clue how good of a skater Kovalchuk was at the same age, but PuljujÃ¤rvi certainly has explosiveness and speed in his skating. Most comparisons I've heard have been to Ilya, but right now PuljujÃ¤rvi doesn't really have a mean streak. Wonder if Kovalchuk had that at age 16.




I don't know about Kovalchuk at the same age either. 

I was mostly saying that PuljujÃ¤rvi doesn't possess the same explosiveness or speed that Kovalchuk (the adult) has, which is completely understandable given that PuljujÃ¤rvi is still growing and will likely get even faster as he matures and continues to improve.


----------



## Periwinkle

I'm really excited about what this kid can do in the future. It's hard not to get your hopes up as him emerging as a true future Finnish NHL star, however kids during these years develop at a different pace and it's hard to say if he's just ahead of the curve compared to many of his peers and if they will catch up (and maybe move past him) in the upcoming years. 

Still, it's crazy to think he might have a shot at making some serious damage as a 16-year-old at this year's WJC. That's very uncommon.


----------



## JJTT

1+2 20:46 icetime today.


----------



## FinPanda

And both assist are primary.


----------



## McGlassbangers

JJTT said:


> 1+2 20:46 icetime today.




9gp 6+4=10, dominating Mestis at the age of 16 lol.


----------



## Hagged

glassbangers said:


> 9gp 6+4=10, dominating Mestis at the age of 16 lol.




It just might speak also a bit about the level of Mestis. Let's see how he does at the WJC, I'm guessing he will have a worse pace against the juniors there.


----------



## BusQuets

glassbangers said:


> 9gp 6+4=10, dominating Mestis at the age of 16 lol.




There seems to be quite many players with ppg so hardly dominating anything. It's already impressive he's scoring that pace against grown men, no need to overhype with words like dominating when in reality he's not.


----------



## Eidyia

PuljujÃ¤rvi and Kalapudas got high praises from their latest opponent:

- "The future of Finnish hockey looks good, for example these KÃ¤rpÃ¤t-youngsters"

- "It was marvelous to watch the way PuljujÃ¤rvi played"

http://www.jatkoaika.com/mestis/Otteluraportti/hokki-sapko/hokin-ykk%C3%B6snyrkki-namutteli-sapkon-kumoon/163133


----------



## McGlassbangers

Tuomaz said:


> There seems to be quite many players with ppg so hardly dominating anything. It's already impressive he's scoring that pace against grown men, no need to overhype with words like dominating when in reality he's not.




I have seen 7 games from him and yes, he is dominating. Well the duo of PuljujÃ¤rvi - Kalapudas is. Not overhyping, just calling how I (and many others) see it.


----------



## helicecopter

his domination is not showing on the scoresheet though, bad luck i guess?


----------



## Eidyia

Maybe because he isn't good enough for "dominating" as a 16-year old in a men's league.

Hold your fking horses.

He has plenty of work to do with his defensive game. He is still a junior and if you'd actually watch him play for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t in Liiga earlier this fall you'd have noticed that he's far from ready.

That's why MarjamÃ¤ki sent him down.


----------



## helicecopter

Eidyia said:


> Maybe because he isn't good enough for "dominating" as a 16-year old.
> 
> Hold your fking horses.
> 
> He has plenty of work to do with his defensive game. He is still a junior and if you'd actually watch him play for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t in Liiga earlier this fall you'd have noticed that he's far from ready.
> 
> That's why MarjamÃ¤ki send him down.



lol i am not the one maintaining he has been dominating...


----------



## Eidyia

helicecopter said:


> lol i am not the one maintaining he has been dominating...




Sorry, didn't mean to quote you!


----------



## kelsier

Eidyia said:


> Maybe because he isn't good enough for "dominating" as a 16-year old in a men's league.
> 
> Hold your fking horses.
> 
> He has plenty of work to do with his defensive game. He is still a junior and if you'd actually watch him play for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t in Liiga earlier this fall you'd have noticed that he's far from ready.
> 
> That's why MarjamÃ¤ki sent him down.




He was sent down cause there wasn't enough space in the line up and they wanted him to develope chemistry with Kalapudas, not because he wasn't ready. Everyone aware of KÃ¤rpÃ¤t's roster this year knows that. He has as complete game as a 16 yo can have and there isn't a guy in the history of the league who's been more "ready" to play contrast to age factor. It was a good move cause he's excelling and getting the minutes, but hopefully they will force the space after the WJC and give him top6 minutes in the big team. 

Phew, gonna be rough setting up alarms and going to work for the days I haven't got time off from the office just to watch WJHC. Will still be worth it. Really think he can succeed where so many have not compared to his years. Are we talking about domination? No don't think he will dominate like TT but he will net a punch of goals and be one of the main factors that determine where Finland will finnish this year.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

kelsier said:


> He has as complete game as a 16 yo can have and there isn't a guy in the history of the league who's been more "ready" to play contrast to age factor.




Alexander Barkov and Joel Armia were top6 forwards in FEL top3 teams as 16 years olds. Especially Barkov was ready packet already at 16. Also Lehkonen and Vatanen were major contributors as 17 year old. So while PuljujÃ¤rvi is good, he is not only kid who look good as underager. And this is just from recent years, then in history there are guys like Ruotsalainen and Rautakallio who were good FEL players at age of 15.


----------



## kelsier

Dropkick Murphy said:


> Alexander Barkov and Joel Armia were top6 forwards in FEL top3 teams as 16 years olds. Especially Barkov was ready packet already at 16. Also Lehkonen and Vatanen were major contributors as 17 year old. So while PuljujÃ¤rvi is good, he is not only kid who look good as underager. And this is just from recent years, then in history there are guys like Ruotsalainen and Rautakallio who were good FEL players at age of 15.




Armia was inconsistant throughout his Liga career and he only entered the league at age 17. Barkov had skating issues, while he had everything else in order - apart from being legimate offensive threat before turning 17. Not saying Jesse is the only kid able to make effort at age 16, but he is the most complete out of everyone you've mentioned and the rest you did not.


----------



## fr9dd9

Dropkick Murphy said:


> Alexander Barkov and Joel Armia were top6 forwards in FEL top3 teams as 16 years olds. Especially Barkov was ready packet already at 16. Also Lehkonen and Vatanen were major contributors as 17 year old. So while PuljujÃ¤rvi is good, he is not only kid who look good as underager. And this is just from recent years, then in history there are guys like Ruotsalainen and Rautakallio who were good FEL players at age of 15.





Lotts of people actually think puljujÃ¤rvi is even moore intressting as a prospect then barkov was at that age, plus the first season barkov played ( If I remember correctly) tappar was no top 3 team.. they did became that when barkov the season after that whas incredible! KÃ¤rpÃ¤t have a roster full with offence, and that is puljujÃ¤rvis strong suite. Barkovs strong suite was defence and that tappara really needed, barkov was good offencive to but puljujÃ¤rvi tops that


----------



## Eidyia

If you'd watch Jesse in his Liiga games earlier these autumn, you'd know that he was excellent for the first 30 minutes but completely gassed for the last half. Pretty typical for a 16-year-old in a men's league.

I'm pretty sure that when our current 1st/3rd line (Junttila-Kemppainen-Donskoi) is sold to KHL after this season the new "3rd" line for the next season will be Aho-Kalapudas-PuljujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## BusQuets

Is Puljujarvi the only -98 born in the WJC? If not who else are there?


----------



## JJTT

Tuomaz said:


> Is Puljujarvi the only -98 born in the WJC? If not who else are there?




Only -98 born but 2 other 2016 forwards (late 97s) are playing: Asplund for Sweden and Matthews for USA.


----------



## FinPanda

PuljujÃ¤rvi called up to KÃ¤rpÃ¤t.


----------



## fr9dd9

That hit by puljujÃ¤rvi was in my opinion unexpected.. but verry nice to see.. big hit!


----------



## rduck1

fr9dd9 said:


> That hit by puljujÃ¤rvi was in my opinion unexpected.. but verry nice to see.. big hit!




Unexpected as in the recipient did not see it coming straight at his head and appeared severely injured...


----------



## fr9dd9

rduck1 said:


> Unexpected as in the recipient did not see it coming straight at his head and appeared severely injured...





Exacly, even a player like him did not see it comming, verry good hit! It was not a hit to the head btw..


----------



## FinPanda

I think he played a good game. But you can notice that he is still 16 and he is learning. A couple of good defensive plays.


----------



## JJTT

Would be nice to see him play more than couple of games after WJC's. It's clear that he isn't conformable with MarjamÃ¤ki's system yet, fore check is too aggressive, stands still and doesn't know where to look for pass etc

Aho has improved a ton after he has been in the lineup every game, can't see why PuljujÃ¤rvi can't do the same.


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> Would be nice to see him play more than couple of games after WJC's. It's clear that he isn't conformable with MarjamÃ¤ki's system yet, fore check is too aggressive, stands still and doesn't know where to look for pass etc
> 
> Aho has improved a ton after he has been in the lineup every game, can't see why PuljujÃ¤rvi can't do the same.




Hes first period was verry good, one of the best players on the ice, just watched that period thoug..


----------



## FinPanda

THN: http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/big-smile-and-a-nose-for-the-net-meet-the-next-teemu-selanne/


----------



## hockeyfanOU812

He had 5sog last night. Really impressed me.

Some of the things I noticed are his: Size, speed, shot and potential.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Good showing last night, although seemed to try too much alone at times. Generated a few good chances and made good defensive plays. Overall seems like a reliable player, we'll see if he really gets his offence going.


----------



## kelsier

Was better than Matthews yesterday, but need to remember that's just one game. Neither one did anything significant. Jesse definately did show however, why he was picked in the begin with. Seemed solid. When he gets the offensive going and (hopefully) adapts to smaller rinks fast it will be interesting to see what comes next.


----------



## Combat Koala

For a 16 year old he looked fine out there. Played well in both ends, nothing exceptional but overall a good showing from him in my opinion. He had some very sneaky releases on his shots which definitely caught my eye.


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

Watched him live and came away impressed, the potential of growth and the player he can become one day will be impressive.

Then him and his team mates were standing outside before the Canada game seeing all the fans and shook their hands and had a brief convo. 
Even they're amazed by the madness of the World Juniors in Canada hahaha, people kept going up to them after lol.

They all sounded like Mikael Grandlund the way they spoke english, so eloquent lol.


----------



## 199991

This guy is way too big!


----------



## JJTT

AlexG19 said:


> This guy is way too big!




Yeah, might end up as 6'4 225 at the draft.


----------



## jonu

kelsier said:


> Was better than Matthews yesterday, but need to remember that's just one game. Neither one did anything significant. Jesse definately did show however, why he was picked in the begin with. Seemed solid. When he gets the offensive going and (hopefully) adapts to smaller rinks fast it will be interesting to see what comes next.




I agree mostly with this. However, in the defensive zone PuljujÃ¤rvi seemed to be losing his guy and also often found himself badly positioned (in the way of his teammates). Matthews was a bit invisible except for a few moments but that might be bias as I didn't look at him as closely as PuljujÃ¤rvi because I didn't know the number of Matthews. PuljujÃ¤rvi had a few nice little dekes but as said, neither of them did anything significant, but weren't a liability either. Will be a tough race for the #1 in 2016!


----------



## McGlassbangers

I don't know if it's a good or a bad thing that he was better than rest of our team combined. 3 posts and got absolutely robbed twice.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Looked dangerous today, sadly couldn't finish any of his chances . Came close with atleast 2 post hits. Had one bad giveaway on the PP, but otherwise a nice game again. He and his line should get increased responsibility now. Now I'm just hoping that Laine gets his skating and head fixed so he and PuljujÃ¤rvi can get wrecking


----------



## Vanbiesbrouck34

He was very good against Slovakia, but also extremely unlucky. Can't wait to see more of his games.


----------



## 1972

worthy of the hype


----------



## Mara

TheFinnishTrap said:


> He and his line should get increased responsibility now.




Says a lot about the team that they're all underage. Excellent performance from PuljujÃ¤rvi overall today, even if he should've scored a goal. Or two. Well, with those chances, four. Terrible luck and shaky hands. Can't expect too much against Canada but they'll probably do well against Germany.


----------



## FinPanda

6 shots on goal + 3 posts. Really unlucky..


----------



## teddy83

Don't want to hype him too much but i don't think i have ever seen a 16yo play like that in the WJC, only downside is that he is a Finn so naturally he can't score to save his life


----------



## Brun0

teddy83 said:


> Don't want to hype him too much but i don't think i have ever seen a 16yo play like that in the WJC, only downside is that he is a Finn so naturally he can't score to save his life




Wow... jari kurri? Teemu selanne? Among the best goal scorers in the history of the game...


----------



## JS91

Man, this guy is really good. He is already playing like he's the best player on the ice and he's only 16. If he continues progressing like this he could easily be drafted in the top 5. Can't wait to see him in the NHL.


----------



## kelsier

Stammer1234 said:


> Man, this guy is really good. He is already playing like he's the best player on the ice and he's only 16. If he continues progressing like this he could easily be drafted in the *top 5*. Can't wait to see him in the NHL.




Would take a career theatning injury for not to at this point. Where he goes in the top3 is another topic.


----------



## Joe MacMillan

kelsier said:


> Would take a career theatning injury for not to at this point. Where he goes in the top3 is another topic.




Settle down, we're two years away from the draft. Players develop at a different pace so anything can happen. He has been very impressive thus far though.


----------



## BusQuets

I don't think there is enough hype tbh. When was the last time 16 year old has played *this *good? If he was Canadian or American the hype would be through the roof already.


----------



## gudzilla

teddy83 said:


> Don't want to hype him too much but i don't think i have ever seen a 16yo play like that in the WJC, only downside is that he is a Finn so naturally he can't score to save his life




been a few players with very good 16 year old WJCs, barkov is another example from finland


----------



## SenzZen

I watched him play and heard the commentators go on about his size, then I was about to dump on his puck skills...until they said he's 2016 eligible.

Once he fills out he's going to be a monster. No way he fails to convert the cross-crease feed that the Slovakian goalie stopped him on in a couple of years.


----------



## urho

SenzZen said:


> No way he fails to convert the cross-crease feed that the Slovakian goalie stopped him on in a couple of years.




It was a bad luck game for him, he hit the post *3 times*. Still, very impressed about his game in WJC, he's stood out for sure. 

Who do you think is better, Matthews or PuljujÃ¤rvi?


----------



## SenzZen

urho said:


> It was a bad luck game for him, he hit the post *3 times*. Still, very impressed about his game in WJC, he's stood out for sure.
> 
> Who do you think is better, Matthews or PuljujÃ¤rvi?




Very limited viewings, but I'd venture a guess that Matthews is closer to his ceiling at the moment- and if I needed to have one right now, it'd be him.

I'd give Puljujarvi the benefit of having more filling out to do before we really see what he can do. He's probably going to be better in the long run if he puts it all together.

Two phenomenal talents.


----------



## Get North

I like Puljujarvi more but even if Matthews is better if Matthews is "generational" then how is Puljujarvi not "generational?" It's very close IMO. I think GMs will probably go with the NA player if it's very close but I like Puljujarvi's natural skill, speed and shot. He can find open spots it seems and has a hard, quick shot.


----------



## stokes84

I like this kids game better than Matthews, personally. Great talent.


----------



## Vanbiesbrouck34

They are both great talents, but personally i would take Puljujarvi over Matthews because he is more dynamic player. Have to also remember Jesse is -98 and 8 months younger than Auston who is -97 and couple days away for being 2015 draft eligible.


----------



## thomast

PuljujÃ¤rvi plays alot like Mario Lemieux. Not stating that he is even close being as good but the style. You guys will notice it in game against CAN. He is explosive, with dynamic hands, huge frame, strong at boards, lethal shot with excellent release and playmaking skills. Excellent north-south player. He is taylor made for small rink and to the NHL. He has whole package. So excited with him being finnish. Already most dangerous player in team finland at age of 16.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

He looks like a guy that could just completely take over a game. During his last shift he single-handedly rushed the puck to the offensive end twice, generated a chance, and tried to demolish two Canada's players. He looked angry, and I liked what happened.


----------



## thomast

TheFinnishTrap said:


> He looks like a guy that could just completely take over a game. During his last shift he single-handedly rushed the puck to the offensive end twice, generated a chance, and tried to demolish two Canada's players. He looked angry, and I liked what happened.




He seems to hate losing. That's always a good sign.


----------



## kelsier

Watching him play this tournament makes you think what he could do if he had a really competent support cast around him. Aho lacks physicality against higher age groups and Kalapudas doesn't seem to be ready for U20 WJHC yet. PuljujÃ¤rvi is the strongest player I've ever watched in that age when you take size and speed into consideration. Don't think I'd have bothered waking up at 3am to watch Finland fall, wasn't for him and having to go to work right after.


----------



## Joey Moss

Very impressive today against Canada. Looked like the Finns best player at 16..


----------



## Juxtaposer

Kid is super dynamite. Will be an awesome race between him and Matthews. TSN doesn't know this guy but they will soon.


----------



## Get North

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Kid is super dynamite. Will be an awesome race between him and Matthews. *TSN doesn't know this guy but they will soon.*



Well they're talking about him now, Ferraro and McKenzie both said he looks really good and Ferraro has just been praising with how good he is at just 16 more so than Matthews. I think they have talked about him contending for #1 but haven't jumped the gun probably because this is the first time they saw him play.


----------



## JJTT

Pretty impressive showing concidering this is PuljujÃ¤rvi's first time playing at North America.


----------



## thomast

JJTT said:


> Pretty impressive showing concidering this is PuljujÃ¤rvi's first time playing at North America.




Last year he played in Mac's tournament with U17 national team.


----------



## JJTT

thomast said:


> Last year he played in Mac's tournament with U17 national team.




Oh yeah, forgot about that.


----------



## Finnished

I hope PuljujÃ¤rvi goes to CHL after he has been drafted in 2016 because he seems to play really well in the smaller rink and he would get more and more used to it before playing in the NHL. We have seen with Granlund and TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen that staying in Finland really isn't that great of a decision.


----------



## teddy83

Finnished said:


> I hope PuljujÃ¤rvi goes to CHL after he has been drafted in 2016 because he seems to play really well in the smaller rink and he would get more and more used to it before playing in the NHL. We have seen with Granlund and TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen that staying in Finland really isn't that great of a decision.




Good idea but hasn't he lost his eligibility because he has a professional contract with Karpat?


----------



## Periwinkle

Didn't he just sign a three year pro contract with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t? Hard to imagine KÃ¤rpÃ¤t giving him up OR giving up the transfer money once he leaves for NHL. Unless he's loaned for a year or something.


----------



## JJTT

teddy83 said:


> Good idea but hasn't he lost his eligibility because he has a professional contract with Karpat?




Not if KÃ¤rpÃ¤t agrees to terminate his contract / loan him but i seriously doubt he will go anywhere but NHL. MarjÃ¤mÃ¤ki seems to have a great plan how to develop him correctly.


----------



## Finnished

Damn that sucks then. I wish more and more Finnish prospects would try the CHL route. It worked very well for MÃ¤Ã¤ttÃ¤ and Honka. It would be nice to see a high-end forward prospect in the CHL too but I guess it won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## TRG

TheFinnishTrap said:


> He looks like a guy that could just completely take over a game. During his last shift he single-handedly rushed the puck to the offensive end twice, generated a chance, and tried to demolish two Canada's players. He looked angry, and I liked what happened.




After the Habs game ended, I switched to Finland-Canada and saw this huge kid rush the puck up the ice. Told my friend "Wow this guy can skate". Then the TSN guy says "PuljujÃ¤rvi, only 16 of age". My reaction was " WHAT, SIXTEEN?! "

He looks damn impressive.


----------



## The Saw Is the Law

You guys talking about Eric Lindros?


----------



## Jussi

teddy83 said:


> Good idea but hasn't he lost his eligibility because he has a professional contract with Karpat?




A pro contract isn't an issue with CHL. With the NCAA it is.


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

Jussi said:


> A pro contract isn't an issue with CHL. With the NCAA it is.




...but can't having a contractual obligation to a team in Finland prevent him from going and playing in the CHL? For example, I thought De La Rose wanted to go play in the OHL and his SHL team wouldn't release him.


----------



## seadawg

He looked very good especially for a 16 year old. He was Finland's best player and generated chances almost every shift. I liked that he played well even against a very strong Canadian team. I would have liked to see him score though. I know he had lots of shots and hit the post numerous times but a couple of goals would have really helped him get more attention from the North American media and fans. Lots of time though for him to prove that he belongs in the same category as Matthews. Unfortunately because Matthews has scored he will still be ranked higher by most despite a much stronger supporting cast.


----------



## Jean Luc Discard

seadawg said:


> He looked very good especially for a 16 year old. He was Finland's best player and generated chances almost every shift. I liked that he played well even against a very strong Canadian team. I would have liked to see him score though. I know he had lots of shots and hit the post numerous times but a couple of goals would have really helped him get more attention from the North American media and fans. Lots of time though for him to prove that he belongs in the same category as Matthews. Unfortunately because Matthews has scored he will still be ranked higher by most despite a much stronger supporting cast.




I prefer Matthews to have a tight grip on the no. one spot... I don't want PuljujÃ¤rvi to end up in Edmonton.


----------



## Jussi

UsernameWasTaken said:


> ...but can't having a contractual obligation to a team in Finland prevent him from going and playing in the CHL? For example, I thought De La Rose wanted to go play in the OHL and his SHL team wouldn't release him.




Yes, he can't leave if he has a contract but he'd still be eligible to play in the CHL. 

As a few posters already said, KÃ¤rpÃ¤t are handling his development well and there's no reason for him to go to CHL.


----------



## Teukka

Usually, when it comes to Finnish prospects, I try not to jump on the bandwagons, as people always have the blue & white glasses on (the ones that made people sure Toni Rajala is a Finnish messiah), but having seen PuljujÃ¤rvi play a couple of games, I cannot help but think that this guy should be considered a lock for #1 in 2016. A lot can happen in one and a half years but unless he becomes a drug addict hobo and goes a million steps back in development, there shouldn't be anyone (no, not even Matthews) even remotely challenging him for the spot. I know it isn't as marketable for NA media to consider an unpronouncable euro kid as the clear-cut #1, but LOOK AT THIS EFFIN' GUY! If a 16-year-old this dominant would have a name like "Damon Durrface" and a red-and-white jersey on him, he would have drowned in TSN climax goo by now. This kid looks more dangerous on the ice now than last year's top-three draftees.

The fact that Pulju doesn't have a point yet is an insane statistical anomaly. He leads the tournament in shots, hit 3 posts in addition to 6 SOG in the game against the Slovaks and has had at least a couple of chances that, on his normal day, he would have capitalized on. But despite hitting the iron time and time again, he's been the most consistent offensive threat on Team Finland with THIRD-LINE MINUTES and almost-as-underage linemates that aren't exactly of the same "generational" level as him. This consistence, this relentlessness, this sisu is a leadership quality of his that he isn't allowed to display as much as he should because even the coaching staff still can't believe their eyes when a 16-year-old leads the way in a U20 tournament. Maybe there are raw things in his game that I am incapable of seeing, but whenever he's on the ice, he's the most dangerous player out there. The skating is insanely fast and smooth for a guy (let alone a junior guy (let alone a 16-year-old junior guy)) his size, his shot is deceptively lethal, he's always creating a scoring chance and unlike the guys that weren't vastly underrestimated, he hasn't s**t his pants for a minute. He seems immune to pressure and hasn't let the ringing of the posts demoralize himself one bit.

We're talking about a kid who has played a very limited amount of games in the narrow North American rink and immediately dominates against men four years his senior despite having the original "third-line tourist, here to learn" role. Saying that Jesse looks like the clear-cut #1 isn't meant to be an insult towards Matthews who looks like an amazing talent in his own right; were they not in the same draft, they would both look like someone who gets picked first. Maybe there's a slight chance that Matthews is currently the more complete, NHL-ready player of the two, but taking into account the fact that PuljujÃ¤rvi is one year group (or 8 months) younger, not yet even properly adjusted to NA rinks, undeservedly playing in a third-line role on a much worse team and, despite all this, quite simply the more noticable threat on the ice, I can't imagine any GM passing on the opportunity to get PuljujÃ¤rvi in 2016.

I had my doubts and I sure as hell wasn't expecting to be this positively surprised, but now that I was, I found the lack of fanboy hype disturbing. Glad to help.


----------



## Oan

seadawg said:


> He looked very good especially for a 16 year old. He was Finland's best player and generated chances almost every shift. I liked that he played well even against a very strong Canadian team. I would have liked to see him score though. I know he had lots of shots and hit the post numerous times but a couple of goals would have really helped him get more attention from the North American media and fans. Lots of time though for him to prove that he belongs in the same category as Matthews. Unfortunately because Matthews has scored he will still be ranked higher by most despite a much stronger supporting cast.




Scouts do see what happens beyond scoring...Puljujarvi has so far had much stronger tournament than Matthews.


----------



## seadawg

Oan said:


> Scouts do see what happens beyond scoring...Puljujarvi has so far had much stronger tournament than Matthews.




I'm not talking about scouts. I'm just saying that the general NA public and media will look at the scoresheet and think that Puljujarvi had an unremarkable tournament because he didn't score. If he had managed to score 2 or 3 goals by now, he would be getting talked about a lot more by the NA media who are going on and on about Matthews, Eichel, and McDavid and don't seem to realize that Puljujarvi belongs in the same conversation.


----------



## jdatb

Man I loved watching this kid play. He's right above Crychun and Matthews imo


----------



## Periwinkle

I view it as a positive that there isn't any excessive hype about him. Let the kid play and develop at (relative) peace.


----------



## Hagged

Periwinkle said:


> I view it as a positive that there isn't any excessive hype about him. Let the kid play and develop at (relative) peace.




Yep, and one good WJC tournament doesn't make a 1st OA. I don't like how people think PuljujÃ¤rvi is above Matthews because of a couple of WJC games. 

If they thought that because of his play in FEL, U20 and Mestis, OK then. But the WJC alone shouldn't be the reason to pick one over the other.

PuljujÃ¤rvi is a well skating big winger who scores goals (just hasn't happened in this WJC yet). He seems like he's well on his way to be picked very high, mainly because of his play in Finland where his goal scoring has gotten him to be compared to Teemu Selanne. When you add in the size and skating ability, there is a reason to think he will be picked high and basically a lock to be drafted in the first round.


----------



## thomast

I have stated it before. Lemieux lite. That's why he is turning alot of heads in that tournament.


----------



## WhiskeyYerTheDevils

thomast said:


> I have stated it before. Lemieux lite. That's why he is turning alot of heads in that tournament.




He has a bit of that style, probably Malkin lite is a better comparison. Seems to like the big shot and has hands and size.


----------



## thomast

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> He has a bit of that style, probably Malkin lite is a better comparison. Seems to like the big shot and has hands and size.




He skates like Malkin you're right but PuljujÃ¤rvi is more straight foward and aggressive player. Malkin is bit smoother player. He seems to make similar power moves as Lemieux did but not as well. PuljujÃ¤rvi gave couple huge hits on CAN game. Loved his intensity even when game was 4-1 and couple minutes left. He didn't stop playing like most of the finnish team.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

Dammit guys. With showings like the game against Canada, it's extremely difficult not to become ape**** excited about this kid.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Does anyone like a Rick Nash comparison? I know Rick's not finnish but Puljujarvi to play like Rick.


----------



## kelsier

rangersfan9 said:


> Does anyone like a Rick Nash comparison? I know Rick's not finnish but Puljujarvi to play like Rick.




PuljujÃ¤rvi has greater overall skillset.

Here's an interesting article: 
http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=746287

Looks his tournament hasn't gone unnoticed in the NA.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

I'm salivating at the prospect of PuljujÃ¤rvi getting everything lined up in the not too distant future. He's 16 and so big, that means that his body must still be getting used to its size, so he's not as "smooth" in his movements, or balance as he would be. But a year from now, at 17 and say the exact same size or just a little bit more? Ooh-my!
If the toolset remains the same, his confidence keeps growing, he'll be tearing holes in nets in no time.


----------



## Teukka

rangersfan9 said:


> Does anyone like a Rick Nash comparison? I know Rick's not finnish but Puljujarvi to play like Rick.



Hard to find many similarities apart from the size and wrister. Nash tends to protect the puck with size and strength and do "power moves" whereas Jesse seems more like a guy who uses speed and reach to find open spaces. I know this doesn't sound as flattering, but Kovalchuk seems to me to be a better comparison. A bigger, slightly smoother Kovalchuk without the solo artist, one-way player mentality. Not saying that he has the same high-end touch as these guys, but his playing looks to my old faulty eyes like a mixture of Kovalchuk and Malkin.

Some of the videos I base these blabberings on (first two from Finnish Elite League, last three from this tournament):

Kovalchukian one-timer slapshot at 2:06. That is not a teenager's shot. The speed, the accuracy, the smoothness of his transition from full skating speed to one-timing position deserves classical music in the background. The goalie knew exactly what was going to happen but had no chance.


A display of his "North American" game. Driving straight to the net, taking possession of the puck (with some awesome hand-eye) and blasting it. Right at the goalie, but hey, a juicy rebound was put in.

2:01 to 2:09. Some smooth sailing around a stickless US defenceman and once again excellent forechecking after the scoring chance turns out fruitless.

At 3:55 to 4:06, "Fucale makes a great stop" = Pulju goes hungrily for the puck that came from the end boards and rings it, once again, off the post (easily heard from this commentatorless clip) and then backchecks the puck away from the Canadian player and gets it back to his teammates. Just a great display of his overall game and skating speed. BTW, did he shoot another left post at 5:12-5:20? The sound system had the post ringing set at quite a low volume, so it's hard to tell.


This entire game. His impact is quite evident when the official highlight reel of a game is 80% him.


----------



## VictorLustig

Monster


----------



## Crosbyfan

rangersfan9 said:


> Does anyone like a Rick Nash comparison? I know Rick's not finnish but Puljujarvi to play like Rick.




Nash could use a little more Puljujarvi in his game.


----------



## Combat Koala

I don't like comparing prospects to star players, but this season he really has shown some Kovalchukian-flashes of skill and speed. I think of players like Kovy, Wheeler, Nash and Johansen when I see PuljujÃ¤rvi play... similar type of puck protection, speed, skill and size. I'm not saying he plays like them but he has some similar abilities to those guys.

Here's a nice goal he scored in Mestis a month ago, might already be in this thread: http://youtu.be/1RP_Z8Y_4ck?t=3m15s


----------



## Teukka

Combat Koala said:


> Here's a nice goal he scored in Mestis a month ago, might already be in this thread: http://youtu.be/1RP_Z8Y_4ck?t=3m15s



A very Malkin-esque use of speed, reach and timing. Makes it look so simple to dance around men's league players.


----------



## Mahonkinen

Combat Koala said:


> Here's a nice goal he scored in Mestis a month ago, might already be in this thread: http://youtu.be/1RP_Z8Y_4ck?t=3m15s




Love it. Even if he wouldnt have scored there, he would've drawned penalty just with his speed..

Meh, wish I've seen more of Matthews, so I could say whos better without bias. ( I am, biased as **** with Finnish prospects.)


----------



## seadawg

Hagged said:


> Yep, and one good WJC tournament doesn't make a 1st OA. I don't like how people think PuljujÃ¤rvi is above Matthews because of a couple of WJC games.
> 
> If they thought that because of his play in FEL, U20 and Mestis, OK then. But the WJC alone shouldn't be the reason to pick one over the other.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi is a well skating big winger who scores goals (just hasn't happened in this WJC yet). He seems like he's well on his way to be picked very high, mainly because of his play in Finland where his goal scoring has gotten him to be compared to Teemu Selanne. When you add in the size and skating ability, there is a reason to think he will be picked high and basically a lock to be drafted in the first round.




Most of the people saying that PuljujÃ¤rvi is above Matthews are from Finland and have seen him play in the FEL. That said, I wonder how many of those same posters have seen Matthews play very much. 

Personally, I haven't watched either play all that much (PuljujÃ¤rvi only in this tournament), but based on what I have seen from both of them and what I have read about both of them, I think both are in the same category, which you wouldn't know based on the media in NA.


----------



## Teukka

Let's hope the guy's ketchup bottle opens in the QF against Sweden. He had some great chances in the first period against Germany (the way he split the D was just ruthless). Maybe was a little too eager to use his shot in the PP, but with Finland's powerplay being 0 for 16 in the tournament, can you really blame him for trying? To his credit, the PP he orchestrated was the best Finnish PP thus far.

Just can't help but think that he's had an unimaginable amount of bad luck with the amount of SOG and posts... He really hasn't looked like a guy who would fail 20-25 good scoring attempts. Crazy.


----------



## Roo Mad Bro

I've been very impressed by his offensive game so far. Very dynamic and with a little puck luck he'd have a couple goals.

Much more impressive than Matthews so far IMO.


----------



## InSaNeQT

Top 10pick


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

InSaNeQT said:


> Top 10pick




Well, you're not wrong, as he will probably be picked in top 3.


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

InSaNeQT said:


> Top 10pick




Hard to know for sure but I think most have him #1 or #2 at this point. But as mentioned...1 or 2 is top 10 and you would be correct lol.


----------



## AFTeRMaTH*

I love this kid. More than Matthews.


----------



## Startel

Can someone explain to me how I keep hearing matthews is better than this kid? I know it's one tournament but he puljujarvi impressed me a heck of a lot more than matthews.


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

Seen all of USA's and Finland's game, and it's only one tournament you can say, but I don't care, there's no way Auston Matthews is a superior player then Jesse Puljujarvi. This kid was unbelievable shift after shift, I think he's going to pull away quite easily from the rest of the field and go first overall. Just has that Kovalchuk aura about him that just leaves you in awe.


----------



## Snowsii

RadimtheDream said:


> Can someone explain to me how I keep hearing matthews is better than this kid? I know it's one tournament but he puljujarvi impressed me a heck of a lot more than matthews.




IMO they are close.. And of course, NA press talks more of NA talent, than a european talent.. As Finnish press talks more of PuljujÃ¤rvi than Matthews. Nothing odd there.


----------



## fr9dd9

I realy hope he gets to play full minutes with kÃ¤rpat now after this, he could and should do it! If lehkonen can play full top 6 minutes in swedens top league puljujarvi should be able to do so in kÃ¤rpÃ¤t. Not saying lehkonen was bad or so but that puljujarvi simply is better


----------



## FinPanda

It was nice to see from him that he wanted win always. He never quit and did what he can on the ice. I have very high expectations for him.


----------



## Le Golie

Very impressive player. Was he snake-bitten in the tournament or is he a bit short on elite finish? He was generating chance after chance but it never paid off.


----------



## Michael Hockey

Le Golie said:


> Very impressive player. Was he snake-bitten in the tournament or is he a bit short on elite finish? He was generating chance after chance but it never paid off.




Based on this WJC tournament alone could definitely use some more shooting practice. Other than that looked very good for a player of his age.


----------



## FLYguy3911

All Swedish. No Finnish.


----------



## Michael Hockey

FLYguy3911 said:


> All Swedish. No Finnish.




 ?


----------



## Old Navy Goat

Michael Hockey said:


> ?




He was joking, rhyming Finnish with finish as he didn't score many goals as he was kind of snake bitten with the posts he hit.


----------



## Mahonkinen

Old Navy Goat said:


> He was joking, rhyming Finnish with finish as he didn't score many goals as he was kind of snake bitten with the posts he hit.




And he is born in Sweden.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

What is the story about him born in Sweden? I tried searching, but didn't find anything.


----------



## Suurikelmi

Jack DiBiase said:


> What is the story about him born in Sweden? I tried searching, but didn't find anything.




http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117
One may night in 1998, a shining star led the three wise men Kummola, Kurri and Jutila to Ã„lvskarleby, SWE. There in an empty hockey rink they found a baby boy wrapped in hockey jerseys and immediately understood his significance. Unwilling to make the finding of new messiah exposed to Swedes they named him Jesse instead of Jesus and gave him to PuljujÃ¤rvi family in Tornio, FIN to be raised as a Finn instead of a Swede. They knew that it would take a while for Finland to finally win the olympic gold but it certainly was coming.


----------



## FinPanda

Suurikelmi said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117
> One may night in 1998, a shining star led the three wise men Kummola, Kurri and Jutila to Ã„lvskarleby, SWE. There in an empty hockey rink they found a baby boy wrapped in hockey jerseys and immediately understood his significance. Unwilling to make the finding of new messiah exposed to Swedes they named him Jesse instead of Jesus and gave him to PuljujÃ¤rvi family in Tornio, FIN to be raised as a Finn instead of a Swede. They knew that it would take a while for Finland to finally win the olympic gold but it certainly was coming.



 

Yeah, I don't what's the story.


----------



## JJTT

Suurikelmi said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117
> One may night in 1998, a shining star led the three wise men Kummola, Kurri and Jutila to Ã„lvskarleby, SWE. There in an empty hockey rink they found a baby boy wrapped in hockey jerseys and immediately understood his significance. Unwilling to make the finding of new messiah exposed to Swedes they named him Jesse instead of Jesus and gave him to PuljujÃ¤rvi family in Tornio, FIN to be raised as a Finn instead of a Swede. They knew that it would take a while for Finland to finally win the olympic gold but it certainly was coming.




Sounds about right.

Oh and Davis was put on the 4th line today, so if PuljujÃ¤rvi plays well he could be a regular top6 forward now. Looks like MarjamÃ¤ki is starting to get fed up with Haataja/Davis's inability to score goals.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

Suurikelmi said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117
> One may night in 1998, a shining star led the three wise men Kummola, Kurri and Jutila to Ã„lvskarleby, SWE. There in an empty hockey rink they found a baby boy wrapped in hockey jerseys and immediately understood his significance. Unwilling to make the finding of new messiah exposed to Swedes they named him Jesse instead of Jesus and gave him to PuljujÃ¤rvi family in Tornio, FIN to be raised as a Finn instead of a Swede. They knew that it would take a while for Finland to finally win the olympic gold but it certainly was coming.



HAHA!


----------



## Hagged

Suurikelmi said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117
> One may night in 1998, a shining star led the three wise men Kummola, Kurri and Jutila to Ã„lvskarleby, SWE. There in an empty hockey rink they found a baby boy wrapped in hockey jerseys and immediately understood his significance. Unwilling to make the finding of new messiah exposed to Swedes they named him Jesse instead of Jesus and gave him to PuljujÃ¤rvi family in Tornio, FIN to be raised as a Finn instead of a Swede. They knew that it would take a while for Finland to finally win the olympic gold but it certainly was coming.




This. Just don't tell the Swedes.


----------



## Mahonkinen

Suurikelmi said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117
> One may night in 1998, a shining star led the three wise men Kummola, Kurri and Jutila to Ã„lvskarleby, SWE. There in an empty hockey rink they found a baby boy wrapped in hockey jerseys and immediately understood his significance. Unwilling to make the finding of new messiah exposed to Swedes they named him Jesse instead of Jesus and gave him to PuljujÃ¤rvi family in Tornio, FIN to be raised as a Finn instead of a Swede. They knew that it would take a while for Finland to finally win the olympic gold but it certainly was coming.




Haha, laughed out loud. GF asked:"what you laughing bout?" Showed it to her, just a blank stare back. Seems that you have to be a bit hockey fan to find it funny lol. GJ m8 that was hilarious


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

Suurikelmi said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117
> One may night in 1998, a shining star led the three wise men Kummola, Kurri and Jutila to Ã„lvskarleby, SWE. There in an empty hockey rink they found a baby boy wrapped in hockey jerseys and immediately understood his significance. Unwilling to make the finding of new messiah exposed to Swedes they named him Jesse instead of Jesus and gave him to PuljujÃ¤rvi family in Tornio, FIN to be raised as a Finn instead of a Swede. They knew that it would take a while for Finland to finally win the olympic gold but it certainly was coming.




This, he was going to be named Jesus Mats-Peter Forsberg-Sundin but good old Kale saved the day..


----------



## Periwinkle

Suurikelmi said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117
> One may night in 1998, a shining star led the three *wise men * Kummola, Kurri and Jutila to Ã„lvskarleby, SWE. There in an empty hockey rink they found a baby boy wrapped in hockey jerseys and immediately understood his significance. Unwilling to make the finding of new messiah exposed to Swedes they named him Jesse instead of Jesus and gave him to PuljujÃ¤rvi family in Tornio, FIN to be raised as a Finn instead of a Swede. They knew that it would take a while for Finland to finally win the olympic gold but it certainly was coming.




I would have bought this story otherwise but...


----------



## JJTT

PuljujÃ¤rvi & Aho staying with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t for rest of the season, Kalapudas loaned to Hokki

http://www.kaleva.fi/urheilu/jaakiekko/miten-mm-kisapelaajien-kausi-jatkuu-harri-aho/685984/


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi & Aho staying with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t for rest of the season, Kalapudas loaned to Hokki
> 
> http://www.kaleva.fi/urheilu/jaakiekko/miten-mm-kisapelaajien-kausi-jatkuu-harri-aho/685984/





Great news.. right where he belongs! Im realy exited about next year and a line with aho,kalapudas and puljujÃ¤rvi and then watch them as a line again in wjc


----------



## JJTT

Playing on the first line today with PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤ and Pirnes. Haataja is a healthy scratch for 3rd time in last 4 games so here is a big opportunity for PuljujÃ¤rvi

http://liiga.fi/ottelut/2014-2015/runkosarja/6385/kokoonpanot/


----------



## JFG

Hagged said:


> This. Just don't tell the Swedes.




We'll manage, as usual


----------



## fr9dd9

Anyone who watched the game tonight? any pointouts?


----------



## VLU5

fr9dd9 said:


> Anyone who watched the game tonight? any pointouts?




I did and here's some things I picked up:

Again, he shot puck very eagerly and he was on 2nd pp so he was given a fair opportunity to make impact. He is not quite strong enough yet to have kind of puck possession role in Liiga. His linemates weren't very sharp today and he definitely needs his linemates to be there because he can't do it alone on this level just yet. Also the pp he was on just sucked and that wasn't his fault at all. 

We saw couple of flashes today and I still love to watch him play. When ever he's just flying with the puck towards the net he gives you that tingly feeling like something special is about to happen. 

It's funny if you compare him to his WJC linemate Sebastian Aho. In WJC PuljujÃ¤rvi was better than Aho but in Liiga it seems to be other way around.

edit: My first post yay.


----------



## BusQuets

He should be playing in Mestis not in Liiga, not yet.


----------



## Skip2myBordyloo

Suurikelmi said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117
> One may night in 1998, a shining star led the three wise men Kummola, Kurri and Jutila to Ã„lvskarleby, SWE. There in an empty hockey rink they found a baby boy wrapped in hockey jerseys and immediately understood his significance. Unwilling to make the finding of new messiah exposed to Swedes they named him Jesse instead of Jesus and gave him to PuljujÃ¤rvi family in Tornio, FIN to be raised as a Finn instead of a Swede. They knew that it would take a while for Finland to finally win the olympic gold but it certainly was coming.




Haha, this is hilarious.

Connor McJesus has nothing on Jesus Puljujarvi.


----------



## JJTT

Tuomaz said:


> He should be playing in Mestis not in Liiga, not yet.




Why? He's more than ready for Liiga. Skating, physique and puckhandling are already one of the best in the team. He just needs to play more games and get comfortable with MarjamÃ¤ki's system.


----------



## FinPanda

He should play with Ivan Huml.


----------



## BusQuets

JJTT said:


> Why? He's more than ready for Liiga. Skating, physique and puckhandling are already one of the best in the team. He just needs to play more games and get comfortable with MarjamÃ¤ki's system.




He's not strong enough against the men in Liiga yet. He can play his own game better in Mestis i think that would be better for his development.


----------



## teddy83

Tuomaz said:


> He's not strong enough against the men in Liiga yet. He can play his own game better in Mestis i think that would be better for his development.




I agree, they should sen him to mestis instead of having him riding the pine as 13th forward like today, which is absolutly ridiculous.


----------



## JJTT

teddy83 said:


> I agree, they should sen him to mestis instead of having him riding the pine as 13th forward like today, which is absolutly ridiculous.




He gets PP time even though he is 13th forward. He scored on the PP already but it was disallowed because of goalie interference.


----------



## teddy83

JJTT said:


> He gets PP time even though he is 13th forward. He scored on the PP already but it was disallowed because of goalie interference.




Good to hear but still what is the point of him playing maybe 5min a game?


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

I don't think that playing him as the 13th forward has anything to do with him being bad, Aho and him are switched often. I expect him to play again next week.

But in case he isn't physically ready for Liiga, they should send him down immediately.


----------



## FinPanda

Yeah, I didn't see goalie interference, it was TPS goaltenders fault. Love his interviews. Really likable guy.


----------



## Periwinkle

I read some story where MarjamÃ¤ki felt it was important to have some consistency on where he he playes, i.e. not a constant shuffle between Liiga and Mestis. That seems quite reasonable to me. I don't get why it has to be 1st line or the bench, though.

The goal being waived off was the right call, clear goalie interference, but you could see how frustrated PuljujÃ¤rvi was with that call. I can imagine the goal scoring monkey on his back getting heavier.


----------



## fr9dd9

Gah, I cant wait untill the rosters are out.. anyone who knows if puljujÃ¤rvi is playing against frolonda tonight?


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Gah, I cant wait untill the rosters are out.. anyone who knows* if puljujÃ¤rvi is playing against frolonda tonight?*




No

http://www.pedonraapaisu.fi/etusivu/karppien-kokoonpano-frolunda-otteluun/


----------



## FinPanda

He'll play with Huml and Davis tonight on the 2nd line.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Porkkan4 said:


> He'll play with Huml and Davis tonight on the 2nd line.




As I thought. I'm really hoping he can break out this scoring slump soon.


----------



## VLU5

Wasn't the best game for him. Can't really blame him because Huml and Davis were pretty invisible pretty much the whole game.


----------



## teddy83

Is he 13th forward today, eating popcorn or sent to Mestis?


----------



## FinPanda

I think he is eating popcorn tonight and he plays in the next game on Tuesday. But I don't know.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

There has been a pattern, he plays one game and sits out the next one. Don't know know what's the point, he should play a lot to get comfortable and to develop.


----------



## JJTT

Well with Haataja leaving the team and Davis moving to center, he doesn't have any natural RW's in front of him anymore. Should get a fair shot now..


----------



## fr9dd9

Anyone who knows if puljujÃ¤rvi will play in the u18 tourney comming up in early february? Is there a specific page here on hfboards where I can follow team finland u18 updates? Thanks in advance


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Anyone who knows if puljujÃ¤rvi will play in the u18 tourney comming up in early february? Is there a specific page here on hfboards where I can follow team finland u18 updates? Thanks in advance




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1805767

He will play in the U18 World Championship tournament but I don't think he will be playing in these smaller tournaments.


----------



## hockeyfanOU812

DO you think this kid has top 3 draft potential?


----------



## Noma

Homer J Simpson said:


> DO you think this kid has top 3 draft potential?




A lot of people think he has top 2 potential. And some might even go a tad higher from that.


----------



## fr9dd9

13th forward today against frolonda...


----------



## agent082

Why don't they let him play anywhere? If he isn't good enough to play in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, then let him play in Mestis or in juniors. It seems he only trains and then play couple of minutes per week. I think he should play more.


----------



## JJTT

agent082 said:


> Why don't they let him play anywhere? If he isn't good enough to play in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, then let him play in Mestis or in juniors. It seems he only trains and then play couple of minutes per week. I think he should play more.




I think he was sick on the weekend and didn't play vs TPS because of that.

http://www.mtv.fi/sport/jaakiekko/chl/artikkeli/karpat-saamassa-tarkean-pelaajan-chl-peliin/4705860

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t haven't been able to practice for 2 weeks because of the all the games. He will get a bigger role after this whole CHL thing/crazy schedule thing is over.


----------



## FinPanda

If MarjamÃ¤ki don't know what to do with him, I don't think anyone know. So I trust him 100%.


----------



## agent082

Porkkan4 said:


> If MarjamÃ¤ki don't know what to do with him, I don't think anyone know. So I trust him 100%.




So he is good at developing NHL-stars? What are the best players he has developed?


----------



## fr9dd9

Porkkan4 said:


> If MarjamÃ¤ki don't know what to do with him, I don't think anyone know. So I trust him 100%.





Why is everyone so high on marjamÃ¤ki? What is it with him that is sooo good?


----------



## FinPanda

agent082 said:


> So he is good at developing NHL-stars? What are the best players he has developed?



I meant from Finland.. And none and you know that. Tell me one coach who is better from Finland.'

Tero LehterÃ¤ is good coach, but I don't know.



fr9dd9 said:


> Why is everyone so high on marjamÃ¤ki? What is it with him that is sooo good?



Well I don't know a lot about him. I just think he has learned something in his trips and does know what to do. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## fr9dd9

Porkkan4 said:


> I meant from Finland.. And none and you know that. Tell me one coach who is better from Finland.'
> 
> Tero LehterÃ¤ is good coach, but I don't know.
> 
> 
> Well I don't know a lot about him. I just think he has learned something in his trips and does know what to do. Maybe I'm wrong though.




I apologize if you got the impression that the question was asked only towards you. But there are a lot of people that praises marjamÃ¤ki and I just liked to know why.


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> I apologize if you got the impression that the question was asked only towards you. But there are a lot of people that praises marjamÃ¤ki and I just liked to know why.




He is 37 and won more medals at that age than some other coaches have won in their whole career. 

Also he has ability to turn average defensive players into to great two way players. Look at Donskoi/Junttila for example, went from one dimensional danglers to one of the best two way forwards in the league in one season.


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> He is 37 and won more medals at that age than some other coaches have won in their whole career.
> 
> Also he has ability to turn average defensive players into to great two way players. Look at Donskoi/Junttila for example, went from one dimensional danglers to one of the best two way forwards in the league in one season.




Okey, see now I understand why people are high on him.


----------



## FinPanda

He played with A juniors tonight and he had 1+1 against JYP.


----------



## perstakli

fr9dd9 said:


> Why is everyone so high on marjamÃ¤ki? What is it with him that is sooo good?




Whilst he has done well at KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, his reputation for developing players comes from him being considered to be one of the driving forces of making Blues one of the most succesful junior organizations in Finland. You could probably put together a pretty competitive Liiga (maybe even KHL) team just from the players he has coached (and brought up) in Blues between 04 and 13 when he was first the head coach of Blues A, and later the assistant and finally the head coach of the seniors.


----------



## teddy83

perstakli said:


> Whilst he has done well at KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, his reputation for developing players comes from him being considered to be one of the driving forces of making Blues one of the most succesful junior organizations in Finland. You could probably put together a pretty competitive Liiga (maybe even KHL) team just from the players he has coached (and brought up) in Blues between 04 and 13 when he was first the head coach of Blues A, and later the assistant and finally the head coach of the seniors.




I trust Marjamaki more than most Finnish coaches when it comes to developing young players but really who's the best player who he developt? Sallinen? And the goal isn't making Puljujarvi a good Liiga player, its making him a good if not great NHL player.


----------



## agent082

There is opinions between MarjamÃ¤ki is a bad coach at developing young players and trusting him 100 % for developing Puljujarvi. 

Trusting him maybe 60 % or 70 % sounds more reasonable.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

teddy83 said:


> I trust Marjamaki more than most Finnish coaches when it comes to developing young players but really who's the best player who he developt? Sallinen? And the goal isn't making Puljujarvi a good Liiga player, its making him a good if not great NHL player.




Exactly, Espoo Blues is basically the most stacked junior organisation in Finland, last year they were in C,B and A juniors finals for crying out loud. And its like that +/- one or two funny years in the last decade. Sallinen, Lajunen, Miettinen, 3 meter Koskinen, I'd just expect more from a great junior coach. Now they're saying the same about LehterÃ¤ and I don't know.. Have him do the same with Salamat or something then I'll buy it.


----------



## perstakli

teddy83 said:


> I trust Marjamaki more than most Finnish coaches when it comes to developing young players but really who's the best player who he developt? Sallinen? And the goal isn't making Puljujarvi a good Liiga player, its making him a good if not great NHL player.




If MarjamÃ¤ki has had his hand in making a _lot_ of youngsters into EHT/KHL-level players (Sallinen x2, Koskiranta, Lehtonen, Lajunen, Koskinen), I'm happy that he's the one working with PuljujÃ¤rvi instead of the myriad of worse options in Finland. NHL-level talent doesn't come that often from Finland anyway, so if we go by that metric, it's pretty much a crapshoot. Hopefully he hit the jackpot this time!


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Apparently he's not on the lineup today.


----------



## agent082

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Apparently he's not on the lineup today.




He is in Mestis or A-juniors or is he eating popcorn again?


----------



## JJTT

agent082 said:


> He is in Mestis or A-juniors or is he eating popcorn again?




Popcorn. No idea why MarjamÃ¤ki keeps playing Komulainen in top6 as he hasn't done anything there.


----------



## agent082

JJTT said:


> Popcorn. No idea why MarjamÃ¤ki keeps playing Komulainen in top6 as he hasn't done anything there.




Maybe there is a heavy training period and that's because Puljujarvi don't play practically any games. Maybe some hard weight and skate training preparing him for next year. Otherwise I don't see any reason to sit young developing player in the press box if he want to play. And even if there is some hard training I could see him play some minutes in a-juniors.

Or maybe there is an injury.


----------



## JJTT

Playing today with MÃ¤enalanen and Davis. Well at least they got size in that line, too bad nobody can really pass the puck.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

JJTT said:


> Playing today with MÃ¤enalanen and Davis. Well at least they got size in that line, too bad nobody can really pass the puck.




They don't need to, PuljujÃ¤rvi will just go coast to coast


----------



## Jussi

agent082 said:


> Maybe there is a heavy training period and that's because Puljujarvi don't play practically any games. Maybe some hard weight and skate training preparing him for next year. Otherwise I don't see any reason to sit young developing player in the press box if he want to play. And even if there is some hard training I could see him play some minutes in a-juniors.
> 
> Or maybe there is an injury.




Or maybe because KÃ¤rpÃ¤t had three games this week, rotation?


----------



## agent082

Jussi said:


> Or maybe because KÃ¤rpÃ¤t had three games this week, rotation?




Sorry. Just noticed he played on wednesday agains Jyp. Now it makes more sense.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Secondary assist today. Did anyone see the game? How did he look?


----------



## JJTT

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Secondary assist today. Did anyone see the game? How did he look?




He played well. Was active on the forecheck and stole the puck a couple of times, skated well and had a nice assist on the goal. Didn't do that much on the offensive zone aside from the assist but he only got 11 minutes of icetime so that's kinda expected. He was on the first PP unit but KÃ¤rpÃ¤t only had 1 powerplay opportunity.

I think he will continue in that line, but you never know.

Here is the assist: http://www.ruutu.fi/ohjelmat/sm-liiga/huippuhetket-hpk-karpat-2412015 at 3.18


----------



## Eidyia

Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi - 2015 IIHF WJC Highlights https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwI_wjNB_Bk


----------



## fr9dd9

Eidyia said:


> Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi - 2015 IIHF WJC Highlights https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwI_wjNB_Bk




Realy he could have had 7-10 goals from all those chanses and that with just a tad of luck.. SO unlucky tournament for him. I kinda feel like laughing cuz if just this one player puljujÃ¤rvi would have had the luck on his side who knows how many of those losses would have ben winns.


----------



## JJTT

Played in juniors again today. 1+2 and 22.57 minutes of icetime. 

Seems like the plan is to play him as much as possible. This was already his 4th game this week(1 CHL, 1 Liiga, 2 A-Juniors).


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

JJTT said:


> Played in juniors again today. 1+2 and 22.57 minutes of icetime.
> 
> Seems like the plan is to play him as much as possible. This was already his 4th game this week(1 CHL, 1 Liiga, 2 A-Juniors).




Did he play the CHL game? Anyways that sounds a lot better than sitting him on the bench.


----------



## Erikfromfin

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Did he play the CHL game? Anyways that sounds a lot better than sitting him on the bench.




He played his first shift in the third period of that game and total maybe 5 shifts....


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Goal!!! Shot almost from the goal line per Liiga website, who said that he can't finish?


----------



## FinPanda

1+1 now. Primary assist on the PP.


----------



## vincetheprince

How would you Finns rate him in comparison to other top Finnish prospects at the same age in the last 10 years per se?


----------



## Critter

vincetheprince said:


> How would you Finns rate him in comparison to other top Finnish prospects at the same age in the last 10 years per se?




In my books the best while others can argue with him and Barkov. Other than that there's absolutely no comparison


----------



## satchmo

Critter said:


> In my books the best while others can argue with him and Barkov. Other than that there's absolutely no comparison




I agree. He is a better skater than Barkov at that age with a shoot first mentality. The best 16 yold that I remember, but the league might be worse nowadays........


----------



## fr9dd9

10 points in 15 games? Can puljujÃ¤rvi pull it off? If so he beats barkovs 16 points in 32 games!


----------



## FinPanda

fr9dd9 said:


> 10 points in 15 games? Can puljujÃ¤rvi pull it off? If so he beats barkovs 16 points in 32 games!



7 points (4+3) in 17 games in Liiga.

11gp 12+6 with A-juniors and 10gp 6+4 in Mestis.


----------



## tze

fr9dd9 said:


> 10 points in 15 games? Can puljujÃ¤rvi pull it off? If so he beats barkovs 16 points in 32 games!




Tappara then and KÃ¤rpÃ¤t now are two different things. So I don't think so.

Maybe there is a small change if everything goes well.


----------



## No1Joker

Im so excited about this kid. He is a freak of nature with the size, skating ability and his hands. And he is natural born goal scorer who thinks about scoring goals with great hunger. 

Barkov to PuljujÃ¤rvi, gonna be great


----------



## kelsier

vincetheprince said:


> How would you Finns rate him in comparison to other top Finnish prospects at the same age in the last 10 years per se?




I guess most were saying Laine was the best Finn to come since SelÃ¤nne about a year from today. But even back then the cap seemed close. Their abilities become more apparent as they grow older and projections can be made much easier. Now obviously PuljujÃ¤rvi is miles ahead. He's ahead of Barkov also in the same age and Barkov has immense potential, but I still think PuljujÃ¤rvi has even more. Should have no trouble adjusting into NA rinks. And just like Barkov he is likely to start career in NHL rathen than AHL due to being picked top 3. 

Didn't follow up on SelÃ¤nne when he was 16 but I'm guessing Jesse was better at that age. Even at the same time, if he had a career like Teemu that would still be breaking expectations. The kid is the real deal.


----------



## FinProspects

kelsier said:


> Didn't follow up on SelÃ¤nne when he was 16 but I'm guessing Jesse was better at that age. Even at the same time, if he had a career like Teemu that would still be breaking expectations. The kid is the real deal.




SelÃ¤nne at 16 was still struggling with growth spring+knees. So PuljujÃ¤rvi (and many other) were definately ahead of Teemu at that age. But after that SelÃ¤nne's development was second to none. As mentioned before, I see a lot of SelÃ¤nne in PuljujÃ¤rvi. He is basically a modern day (read: bigger) version of Teemu. Therefore a lock to go top3 in the draft.


----------



## gudzilla

kelsier said:


> I guess most were saying Laine was the best Finn to come since SelÃ¤nne about a year from today. But even back then the cap seemed close. Their abilities become more apparent as they grow older and projections can be made much easier. Now obviously PuljujÃ¤rvi is miles ahead. He's ahead of Barkov also in the same age and Barkov has immense potential, but I still think PuljujÃ¤rvi has even more. Should have no trouble adjusting into NA rinks. And just like Barkov he is likely to start career in NHL rathen than AHL due to being picked top 3.
> 
> Didn't follow up on SelÃ¤nne when he was 16 but I'm guessing Jesse was better at that age. Even at the same time, if he had a career like Teemu that would still be breaking expectations. The kid is the real deal.




how does puljujÃ¤rvi compare to barkov defensively?

barkov is already one of the best defensive centers in the league outside of faceoffs, but he's also the youngest of the ones up there


----------



## JJTT

gudzilla said:


> how does puljujÃ¤rvi compare to barkov defensively?
> 
> barkov is already one of the best defensive centers in the league outside of faceoffs, but he's also the youngest of the ones up there




Barkov is on the whole other level. PuljujÃ¤rvi is still pretty bad defensive player for pro hockey while Barkov was one of the best two way players in SM-Liiga at that age.


----------



## gudzilla

JJTT said:


> Barkov is on the whole other level. PuljujÃ¤rvi is still pretty bad defensive player for pro hockey while Barkov was one of the best two way players in SM-Liiga at that age.




is that one dimensional so much better than the two dimensions barkov brings to the game?


----------



## perstakli

gudzilla said:


> is that one dimensional so much better than the two dimensions barkov brings to the game?




From a Finnish (especially NT) perspective - yes, as goalscorers in general are in extremely short supply within the Finnish system and defensively responsible centers are dime a dozen (not on Barkov-level, obviously).

From a holistic perspective - maybe not, but the player types are so different (and both have rather high ceilings) that I think it's nigh impossible to give a clear-cut answer. Is Toews or Kane better?


----------



## fr9dd9

Im dreaming about that the panthers will draft him and play alongside barkov.. Would be so amazing


----------



## jaa

fr9dd9 said:


> Im dreaming about that the panthers will draft him and play alongside barkov.. Would be so amazing




This would be insane. A lethal duo in the NHL and a huge asset for finnish national team for years to come


----------



## Petri1981

fr9dd9 said:


> Im dreaming about that the panthers will draft him and play alongside barkov.. Would be so amazing




Keep dreaming, but the panthers wont be drafting in top 3 in the 2016 draft, because they are already a good team and getting better and better.


----------



## Vanbiesbrouck34

Petri1981 said:


> Keep dreaming, but the panthers wont be drafting in top 3 in the 2016 draft, because they are already a good team and getting better and better.




I think he'll end up to one of these 7 teams: Hurricanes, Senators, Oilers, Coyotes, Blue Jackets, Devils, Sabres. Hope he goes to same team with Connor McJesus


----------



## fr9dd9

Petri1981 said:


> Keep dreaming, but the panthers wont be drafting in top 3 in the 2016 draft, because they are already a good team and getting better and better.




I dont think im the only one dreaming about that 

I mean maybe you are to? Right? What fin wouldnt!?


----------



## JJTT

Playing some great hockey with MÃ¤enalanen and Davis. 1 assist today so 4 points in the last 3 games.


----------



## Periwinkle

JJTT said:


> Playing some great hockey with MÃ¤enalanen and Davis. 1 assist today so 4 points in the last 3 games.





For context, A. Stubb is Prime Minister of Finland. GÃ¶ran Stubb, head of CSS European scouting, is his father.

Nice to hear Jesse's point streak continued.


----------



## agent082

Has been disappointment in his first 2 games in u-18 tournament. Had a 2-0 breakaway with Aho against Russia but that was pretty much the only chance he got. His effort level and speed seems lower than normally. Got a minor injury in the third period agains Russia but propaply is playing today against Sweden.


----------



## JJTT

He just doesn't have any chemistry with Aho anymore. I don't know why coaches keep playing them together in both U18/U20 level.

edit not playing vs Sweden. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## The Big L

His shot is not one of a teenager. Man, I see so much Kovalchuk/Ovechkin in him when I see his highlights. He's only 16, too! I hope he'll fall to the Canucks next year


----------



## The Big L

Also, does anyone know if he has interest in playing in the CHL?


----------



## VLU5

The Big L said:


> Also, does anyone know if he has interest in playing in the CHL?




I don't think so. He's got contract with Karpat and I think he is going to respect that contract. There has been no talks about him playing in chl next year


----------



## gudzilla

VLU5 said:


> I don't think so. He's got contract with Karpat and I think he is going to respect that contract. There has been no talks about him playing in chl next year




i dont see the reason why either since FEL is far superior


----------



## JJTT

The Big L said:


> Also, does anyone know if he has interest in playing in the CHL?




Nope


----------



## VLU5

Playing tonight again with Davis and MÃ¤enalanen against Lukko. He's currently on three game point streak(1+3) so it's interesting to see if that line is as good as it has been lately.

I predict another point for our boy Jesse


----------



## McGlassbangers

VLU5 said:


> I predict another point for our boy Jesse




And he assisted Adam Masuhr's PP goal in the first period.


----------



## JJTT

Another assist on the OT winner. He didn't really do much on 5vs5 but was pretty good on powerplay. Missed about 10 one timers again but at least he is trying.

His stats are pretty impressive in Liiga. 16 games where he got regular ice time 4+6 10 points +5.


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> Another assist on the OT winner. He didn't really do much on 5vs5 but was pretty good on powerplay. Missed about 10 one timers again but at least he is trying.
> 
> His stats are pretty impressive in Liiga. 16 games where he got regular ice time 4+6 10 points +5.




Yeah verry much so.. If he manage to score 7 points in 13 games he will beat barkovs rekord.. kinda insane that happens twice in such short time, that such a rare rekord to break.

1975/76 - Juha JyrkkiÃ¶ (36g 12p)
2011/12 - Alexander Barkov (32g 16p)

And now it might happen again 

2014/15 - Jesse puljujÃ¤rvi (g19 p10) with 13 games still remaining. Funny thing is IF he gets to play all games that there is left of regulation he will end up playing 32 games, just like Barkov did. 

So a rekord that stands close to 40 years before Barkov beat it, might be beaten again just tree years later.
I dont wanna sound optimistic but I think he will crack it.


----------



## Tulipunaruusu*

fr9dd9 said:


> Yeah verry much so.. If he manage to score 7 points in 13 games he will beat barkovs rekord.. kinda insane that happens twice in such short time, that such a rare rekord to break.




Talent drawn out by other leagues is nowadays quite common phenomenon in Finland so is it that miraculous to expect younger players also to perform better at young age. Teams draw in more money yet the game side sportingly has not stayed as competitive as it used to be...

The latest U-20 WJC tournament gave an alarming thing about PuljujÃ¤rvi's willingness to take shots. Depending whether or not he was part of the pack described as being perhaps more interested in their draft positions (according to head coach) than imminent team success... Overriding potential 'team instructions' won't at least happen at KÃ¤rpÃ¤t or Jalonen's U-20 so future-wise he is well set up.


----------



## VLU5

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t just signed Ben Maxwell and Lukas Kaspar so I think it's safe to say that we're not going to see PuljujÃ¤rvi play for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t for the rest of the season if the team stays healthy. 

I wonder if they let him play at junior team or send him back to Mestis.


----------



## JJTT

VLU5 said:


> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t just signed Ben Maxwell and Lukas Kaspar so I think it's safe to say that we're not going to see PuljujÃ¤rvi play for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t for the rest of the season if the team stays healthy.
> 
> I wonder if they let him play at junior team or send him back to Mestis.




PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤-Pirnes-Huml
Kaspar-Maxwell-PuljujÃ¤rvi
Junttila-Kemppainen-Donskoi
MÃ¤enlanen-Davis-KerÃ¤nen
Suoranta

I dont think it's impossible for him to stay in the lineup. Other than Donskoi he is the only right handed scorer we have.


----------



## BusQuets

JJTT said:


> PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤-Pirnes-Huml
> Kaspar-Maxwell-PuljujÃ¤rvi
> Junttila-Kemppainen-Donskoi
> MÃ¤enlanen-Davis-KerÃ¤nen
> Suoranta
> 
> I dont think it's impossible for him to stay in the lineup. Other than Donskoi he is the only right handed scorer we have.




Haha that line-up is ridiculous. Just give them the trophy.


----------



## Apotheosis

Well since the Leafs will be even worse next season, we may have found our top line winger. But that's provided he drops to us.


----------



## VLU5

JJTT said:


> PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤-Pirnes-Huml
> Kaspar-Maxwell-PuljujÃ¤rvi
> Junttila-Kemppainen-Donskoi
> MÃ¤enlanen-Davis-KerÃ¤nen
> Suoranta
> 
> I dont think it's impossible for him to stay in the lineup. Other than Donskoi he is the only right handed scorer we have.




I think they're gonna try Davis with Maxwell and Kaspar but if that doesn't work Jesse might get a chance


----------



## JJTT

VLU5 said:


> I think they're gonna try Davis with Maxwell and Kaspar but if that doesn't work Jesse might get a chance




Seems that way..

http://liiga.fi/ottelut/2014-2015/runkosarja/6451/kokoonpanot/


----------



## kelsier

So he has 6 points in 4 games and they are benching him? 
...Doh, the frustration while thinking how close he is to breaking Barkov's record.

Anyway the coaches hardly ever not play a player who's on a hot streak. Granted, I didn't watch those games so don't know how he showed up on the ice but points give some kind of indication regardless.

Was going to sit down and enjoy this one but not so sure if I'll bother with it now.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

Yeah I'm starting to think that Granlund was lucky to not sign with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t so IFK could poach him, Jesse seems stuck behind a stacked team - in any other liiga team hed be given all the games he wants.
Maybe 16-17 year olds should avoid signing contracts with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t so they can jump ship if something like this happens. Kids need playing time, not benchings.


----------



## FinPanda

It has changed now, Maxwell and Kaspar aren't in the lineup. He is back on the 2nd line.


----------



## McGlassbangers

Today I'm going to see PuljujÃ¤rvi in action for the first time since World Juniors. Playing in the 2nd line with Saku MÃ¤enalanen and Patrick Davis. Will be interesting to see how he does, as far as I remember he has 3 game point streak going into tonight's game.


----------



## VLU5

glassbangers said:


> Today I'm going to see PuljujÃ¤rvi in action for the first time since World Juniors. Playing in the 2nd line with Saku MÃ¤enalanen and Patrick Davis. Will be interesting to see how he does, as far as I remember he has 3 game point streak going into tonight's game.




And now I feel sorry for you


----------



## JJTT

Loaned to Hokki for 3 games

http://hokki.fi/jesse-puljujarvi-kolmen-pelin-lainalle-hokkiin/


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

1+1 (primary assist) through 1 and half a period in Mestis. He's in a tough situation, as he is good enough to play in Liiga, but not with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t.


----------



## Periwinkle

I don't mind him playing in Mestis, if the option is 10 minutes in a tough-to-break roster every once in a while. He probably has less defensive responsibilities there, let him develop his offensive game with less pressure. Kid's still 16.


----------



## Cbh23

Obviously a bit premature but what draft range do you guys see Puljujarvi being taken?


----------



## PensFan101

Cbh23 said:


> Obviously a bit premature but what draft range do you guys see Puljujarvi being taken?




With his natural gifts and evidently high skill level at just 16, I'd say he's a solid Top 5 pick for next season, with the potential to move up and even contend for #1 overall if he can cement his spot in Liiga and produce similar to what Barkov did in 2013.


----------



## Pyy83

Jesse's goal today was a beauty. Good skating from the side to the middle and a rocket of a wrist shot between the defenders skates. Puck took a bounce from goalies pad and went to the net. It was from far away but Jesse clearly used the D-Man as a screen and the shot was hard.

The assist came when Jesse worked for a wraparound and the puck was loose near the goalie and another forward tapped it in.

He was good on todays game. Nothing over the top crazy good but good. Sometimes in Mestis he tries to do a bit much or try fancy moves but nothing wrong about it. Jesse's team won 3-2


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

Cbh23 said:


> Obviously a bit premature but what draft range do you guys see Puljujarvi being taken?




High: 1st
Low: 2nd

But anything can happen in a year


----------



## Teukka

Video of the points he scored last night for Hokki:

Loving that wrister. This guy is a beast, and frankly a bit too talented for Mestis. It will develop him, but not as much as the same minutes in Liiga would. The responsible thing for Karpat to do would be to allow him to play for another Liiga team, because he won't help Karpat's long-term plans anyway as someone this promising and likely to be in the NHL very quickly. This guy needs and already deserves Liiga minutes, but is unfortunately representing the best, most stacked club in the league.


----------



## kelsier

Quite frankly I've started to dislike MarjamÃ¤ki a bit for the obvious reasons. He needs to be up there regardless of the age. I'll give the guy a benefit of the doubt that he'll sort things out for the next season and Pulju gets regular top6 + PP minutes throughout the season. If not, then he really made a bad choise by signing up with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. Seems that he's not being given a chance to break Barkov's 16yo record either when he could have done it quite easily.

There's barely any flaws in Jesse's game. A power forward with elite skill level. Also unlike most humble Finnish kids he has the shoot first mentality. The slapshot could use a bit more accuracy and perhaps his two way game, but other than that the whole packet is there (besides not being North American). Pretty amasing considering the age. See a lot of Kovalchuk in him without being occasional pisshead, which I consider to be a good thing.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

kelsier said:


> Quite frankly I've started to dislike MarjamÃ¤ki a bit for the obvious reasons. He needs to be up there regardless of the age. I'll give the guy a benefit of the doubt that he'll sort things out for the next season and Pulju gets regular top6 + PP minutes throughout the season. If not, then he really made a bad choise by signing up with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. Seems that he's not being given a chance to break Barkov's 16yo record either when he could have done it quite easily.
> 
> There's barely any flaws in Jesse's game. A power forward with elite skill level. Also unlike most humble Finnish kids he has the shoot first mentality. The slapshot could use a bit more accuracy and perhaps his two way game, but other than that the whole packet is there (besides not being North American). Pretty amasing considering the age. See a lot of Kovalchuk in him without being occasional pisshead, which I consider to be a good thing.




KÃ¤rpÃ¤t do seem to be too focussed on winning, usually it's not possible to say that - but they lead the league by 9 points and then they go and sign rentals to boost their playoff chances?
And they have the best prospect since like SelÃ¤nne, and he can't get ice time??

Something is fundamentally flawed, they have a perfect opportunity to invest in our future but are pissing it away.


----------



## VLU5

I don't know what MarjamÃ¤ki is trying to teach Jesse with his current actions. Last thing I'd do is to poison young talent's mind and frustrate him. I'm not sure this is the right way to build his character as a player. I mean, in every other FEL team he would be playing a lot. 

For sure Jesse has played more games than maybe was expected of him but after amazing World Juniors tournament he had, he hasn't been given a real chance, you know? At least I don't think so. He hasn't been locked up to any line that would practice every day together and build that chemistry. 

He's got the skills for this level and that is a fact but he hasn't even shown his full potential on the adult level yet. And how could he if he's playing with three different teams basically at the same time? 

MarjamÃ¤ki NEVER calls out for players by name but it was earlier this season when PuljujÃ¤rvi scored like two games in a row and MarjamÃ¤ki pre-game comment was something like "I guess I have no other option than play him" and after the game he went "Yeah PuljujÃ¤rvi didn't have such a good game" because he didn't score. I mean are you serious? There have been at least five veterans who deserves that comment almost after very game but he decides to call out Jesse by name? I sure hope Jesse is even relatively happy with his situation and MarjamÃ¤ki knows what he's doing.

There wouldn't be too much pressure on him if he could play now but what about next year? Basically rookie in Liiga and it's his draft year. If he could play rest of the season with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, then he could just start next season where he left off this year and it wouldn't be such a big deal.

This turned out to kind of a rant and maybe I'm just too big of a fan of Jesse and unable to see the big picture here. Also the situation can still change for this season.


----------



## myrsky

You obviously don't know what you're talking about, do you? In the two games with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t after the U18-tournament, Jesse was completely useless, he barely touched the puck and was by far the worst player on ice in each of those games. Playing like that doesn't develop anyone. MarjamÃ¤ki wants him to practice a lot and be ready next season but if he's playing for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t full-time, he doesn't have time to practice as much as needed.


----------



## BusQuets

Yeah Marjamaki made a plan for Puljujarvi to make him a NHL player not Liiga player. Rather than seeing him struggle in Liiga he wants him to practice and play to his strengths in Mestis. Barkov and Granlund were more ready as Liiga players because they played diffferent game(big ice game). Although I wouldn't have minded if they had played in Mestis more.


----------



## FinProspects

Tuomaz said:


> Yeah Marjamaki made a plan for Puljujarvi to make him a NHL player not Liiga player. Rather than seeing him struggle in Liiga he wants him to practice and play to his strengths in Mestis. Barkov a*nd Granlund *were more ready as Liiga players because they played diffferent game(big ice game). Although I wouldn't have minded if they had played in Mestis more.




Say what? Granlund at Jesse's age was playing in Ajuniors.


----------



## VLU5

myrsky said:


> You obviously don't know what you're talking about, do you?




Could you kindly point out the parts where I was off? Was I wrong saying Jesse might be frustrated with current situation? Or was it when I said he got the skills for this level? I know I wasn't wrong about MarjamÃ¤ki calling him out by name. 



> In the two games with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t after the U18-tournament, Jesse was completely useless, he barely touched the puck and was by far the worst player on ice in each of those games.



Actually he played some pretty good games with that line before the weaker stretch. 



> Playing like that doesn't develop anyone.



Do you think that this situation is the most optimal for his development? 

And I don't think we've actually seen him struggle at Liiga level. If you base your opinion in one or two weaker games it is you who don't know what you're talking about. Everyone's going to have bad games from time to time. It's just that when it happens to regular guys on the team they don't get cut off.


----------



## myrsky

I wasn't necessarily pointing at you, VLU5, sorry if I made it look that way. But yes, I don't agree with you on everything.



VLU5 said:


> Last thing I'd do is to poison young talent's mind and frustrate him.




Right now, he doesn't deserve a spot in the line-up and if he can't stand competition and just takes everything for granted, he will never become a superstar. Luckily, I don't think that's the case. He's a level-headed kid and I'm sure he knows he has to earn the playing time and prove himself worthy, just like everyone else. Would you rather sit Aho because he's a lesser talent, even though he's playing better hockey at the moment?



> For sure Jesse has played more games than maybe was expected of him but after amazing World Juniors tournament he had, he hasn't been given a real chance, you know?




Since January he's averaged about 14 minutes a night with lots of powerplay time (excluding KÃ¤rpÃ¤t-TPS, when he played 4:30, can't remember what was behind that). To me, that sounds like a real chance.



> Actually he played some pretty good games with that line before the weaker stretch.




Yes, he did.



> Do you think that this situation is the most optimal for his development?




I don't know what would be the optimal development path for Finnish prospects. Many Finnish prospects are among the very best in the world when they're at junior age but when they should become pros, something happens that makes them fall behind. I might as well believe what MarjamÃ¤ki says.


----------



## VLU5

myrsky said:


> I wasn't necessarily pointing at you, VLU5, sorry if I made it look that way. But yes, I don't agree with you on everything.



No harm done buddy



> Right now, he doesn't deserve a spot in the line-up and if he can't stand competition and just takes everything for granted, he will never become a superstar. Luckily, I don't think that's the case. He's a level-headed kid and I'm sure he knows he has to earn the playing time and prove himself worthy, just like everyone else. Would you rather sit Aho because he's a lesser talent, even though he's playing better hockey at the moment?



No I would rather not sit Aho. He's been great. I'm not saying Jesse deserves a spot in the roster because of his potential. It just seems that his ice time hasn't been consistent with his performance. In the beginning of the season he might play a great game but wasn't in the lineup for next one. Now he got the chance but was dropped to Mestis after one bad game. It just seems that this kid is just getting tossed around which can't be good environment to develop. My point is that its seems to me that he loses his place on the roster easier than other players.

I think this all conversation comes down to that KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has such stacked team. Even when there are key players injured it's hard to crack. 

I was at the CHL match I think it was December and PuljujÃ¤rvi was 13th forward and didn't play a shift. Even though they won one of the veteran guys, I think it was Laatikainen, went to pat him on the back, and he almost flinched away and didn't even celebrate with other guys. He looked so frustrated. To me it seems like he's trying to put up a brave face but it still frustrating for him.

You're right he's a level-headed kid and I think he at least partly understands his role but it can't be easy. Makes you wonder if it would have been a better idea to keep him with junior team or Mestis for whole season.


----------



## JJTT

I think the plan was to play him in Juniors/Hokki for most of the season but Haataja/Davis/Deshamps busting forced MarjamÃ¤ki to play PuljujÃ¤rvi.

Few games in Liiga + A-Junior playoffs + U18 WHC seems like the most likely option for rest of the year. Gives him plenty of time to train too.


----------



## LEAFANFORLIFE23

he sounds good but I can't help but wonder if Finnish people aren't over rating him because he is finnish. You guys do that I know a lot of finnish people and guys do that.


----------



## Huokaus

LEAFANFORLIFE23 said:


> he sounds good but I can't help but wonder if Finnish people aren't over rating him because he is finnish. You guys do that I know a lot of finnish people and guys do that.




You should learn to recognize the posters who do that and who _actually_ are good at evaluating talent (not only Finnish talent). Without saying names, it's quite easy to recognize whose words you can fully trust and whose should be taken with a grain of salt.

That being said, it's not only Finns that have been hyping PuljujÃ¤rvi. Apparently a lot of North Americans are really high on him too.


----------



## LEAFANFORLIFE23

Huokaus said:


> You should learn to recognize the posters who do that and who _actually_ are good at evaluating talent (not only Finnish talent). Without saying names, it's quite easy to recognize whose words you can fully trust and whose should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> That being said, it's not only Finns that have been hyping PuljujÃ¤rvi. Apparently a lot of North Americans are really high on him too.




I was refering to my experience with Finnish people in person they over rate things. Maybe this kid isn't and I hope he's not because I FULLY expect the Leafs to get the top pick next year because they will be AWFUL


----------



## Paxon

LEAFANFORLIFE23 said:


> he sounds good but I can't help but wonder if Finnish people aren't over rating him because he is finnish. You guys do that I know a lot of finnish people and guys do that.




Every country has fans that do that just like every NHL fan base has fans that do that. Puljujarvi isn't overrated, though. Right now he looks like a top 5 lock and possible 1st overall, which you can also say for Mathews and Chychrun.


----------



## tze

One of the best, if not the best prospect from Finland ever. Although it's another hard year to be 1OA.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

LEAFANFORLIFE23 said:


> I was refering to my experience with Finnish people in person they over rate things. Maybe this kid isn't and I hope he's not because I FULLY expect the Leafs to get the top pick next year because they will be AWFUL



First of all, lets put things into a perspective. You have to realize that the entire population of Finland is slighly less than the Toronto metropolitan area. So that's why we always have to be excited when there is a promising prospect coming. That can lead to some exaggerations when trying to evaluate a young prospect.


----------



## Noma

PuljujÃ¤rvi is number five in Liiga this season when comparing players Points/played 60 minutes.

Source: https://twitter.com/MiikaArponen/status/570656698618265602


----------



## So Truculent

I'm all aboard the PuljujÃ¤rvi hype train, can't wait to see him on the wing with McDavid for the leafs in 2 years! lol


----------



## JJTT

Hokki-Leki is on VeikkausTV today at 18.30. 

Lineups PuljujÃ¤rvi(#8) and Laine(#23)

Here is his goal from last game http://youtu.be/mXAzrVgnGb0?t=4m31s


----------



## Noma

For those that have been concerned about PuljujÃ¤rvi getting too little of ice time when bouncing between Liiga and Mestis: He has now played a bit over 36 minutes in what has become the longest hockey game in Finnish history, 144 minutes and counting between Hokki and Jukurit in Mestis semifinals.

_Edit:_ Final TOI 42:16, when Jesse's team Hokki lost 2-3 after 151:31. PuljujÃ¤rvi recorded one assist.


----------



## fr9dd9

Noma said:


> For those that have been concerned about PuljujÃ¤rvi getting too little of ice time when bouncing between Liiga and Mestis: He has now played a bit over 36 minutes in what has become the longest hockey game in Finnish history, 144 minutes and counting between Hokki and Jukurit in Mestis semifinals.
> 
> _Edit:_ Final TOI 42:16, when Jesse's team Hokki lost 2-3 after 151:31. PuljujÃ¤rvi recorded one assist.




Wow.. thats two and a half game xD


----------



## Teukka

Noma said:


> _Edit:_ Final TOI 42:16, when Jesse's team Hokki lost 2-3 after 151:31. *PuljujÃ¤rvi recorded one assist.*



Yeah, that's one way of putting it. 


You can see PuljujÃ¤rvi _recording one assist_ from 0:45 onwards


----------



## Shwaguy*

Can someone give me the lowdown on this kid?

I'm making draft classes in NHL and don't know what I should do for this guy


----------



## myrsky

To me, he looks tired. Maybe those 88 games so far this season (half of which against grown-up men) have finally taken their toll. That's a lot of games for a 16-year-old Finnish junior hockey player. He's still showing flashes of brilliance but something's missing. Laine has clearly outplayed him.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

myrsky said:


> To me, he looks tired. Maybe those 88 games so far this season (half of which against grown-up men) have finally taken their toll. That's a lot of games for a 16-year-old Finnish junior hockey player. He's still showing flashes of brilliance but something's missing. Laine has clearly outplayed him.




I agree, but I think that it also has to do with playing in a same line with Laine who really doesn't like to share the puck. PuljujÃ¤rvi's perhaps biggest asset is his speed and puck skills and it seems that playing with Laine is literally slowing him down.


----------



## Shwaguy*

Is he gonna be a Winger or a Centre?


----------



## Jussi

Shwaguy said:


> Is he gonna be a Winger or a Centre?




Why on Earth would he play a position he's never played?


----------



## toewsintangibles

Jussi said:


> Why on Earth would he play a position he's never played?




Soo.. he is a defenceman?

Love to see some big kids coming out of Finland.. I hope (atleast) some of them pan out.


----------



## Jussi

toewsintangibles said:


> Soo.. he is a defenceman?




He's a winger.


----------



## Jean Luc Discard

Jussi said:


> He's a winger.




Try to think of it like he forgot to add the sarcasm-emoticon.


----------



## wings5

There's the obvious great tools, size, skating, shot stickhandling etc, but I'm not sure he has the elite hockey IQ of some other top prospects. There are times when he will go on solo rushes and shoot a shot from over 20 ft out without any chance of scoring and no traffic instead of looking for a better option. Plays like a Russian esque sniper and players who play like this tend to be streaky scorers in the NHL prone to long cold streaks, but I just hope this aspect of his game will improve with maturity.


----------



## 1972

wings5 said:


> There's the obvious great tools, size, skating, shot stickhandling etc, but I'm not sure he has the elite hockey IQ of some other top prospects. There are times when he will go on solo rushes and shoot a shot from over 20 ft out without any chance of scoring and no traffic instead of looking for a better option. Plays like a Russian esque sniper and players who play like this tend to be streaky scorers in the NHL prone to long cold streaks, but I just hope this aspect of his game will improve with maturity.




I've wondered the same thing, doesn't have much creativity from what I've seen.


----------



## toewsintangibles

1972 said:


> I've wondered the same thing, doesn't have much creativity from what I've seen.




A player doesn't need or use much creativity in the NHL.. its just direct and get the puck to the net. PuljujÃ¤rvi will do just fine..


----------



## seadawg

He definitely lacks the ability to finish. I gave him the benefit of the doubt at the World Juniors, but he was the same way at this tournament. He definitely has to work on that aspect of his game if he is going to be an impact player in the NHL. Still time for him to improve, but I think Matthews is clearly the top prospect at this point.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

I take it he's staying in Finland next year ?


----------



## Alexandrov

wings5 said:


> There are times when he will go on solo rushes and shoot a shot from over 20 ft out without any chance of scoring and no traffic instead of looking for a better option. Plays like a Russian esque sniper




Well, once he passes that puck he won't be getting it back from Laine anytime soon 

I really don't put any stock in u18 games. Looking at his stats, he seems to be a good goal scorer.


----------



## wings5

Alexandrov said:


> Well, once he passes that puck he won't be getting it back from Laine anytime soon
> 
> I really don't put any stock in u18 games. Looking at his stats, he seems to be a good goal scorer.




Why wouldn't you put stock in them?


----------



## kelsier

There's nothing wrong with Jesse's finishing itself other than accuracy with the long range slap shot. He has a long reach like f.ex Barkov which helps netting the puck from the close range especially with the backhand. PuljujÃ¤rvi's game was a lot better in the WJC than in u18 tournament. Pairing him up with Laine got us to the Gold game but it was rather transparent that their games didn't mix in the fashion that would have benefitted both equally. Laine on the other hand benefitted greatly by playing with PuljujÃ¤rvi. 

Finland has had the same problem in both of these tournaments with the lack of atleast one elite centerman to feed and compliment a guy like PuljujÃ¤rvi, resulting to situations where having to do things on his own. Something that isn't very common fo NA teams. Give PuljujÃ¤rvi one guy named TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and his game is on the top of the charts. There wasn't the same kind of edge you could see early on the season, so it's quite possible the 80'ish games had taken the best of him. Other than that, if he progresses at the same rate we are in for a treat for what's to come next season.


----------



## Hapiii

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> I take it he's staying in Finland next year ?




He will play at FEL (Liiga). So yes, he will stay at finland.


----------



## FinProspects

kelsier said:


> Finland has had the same problem in both of these tournaments with the lack of atleast one elite centerman to feed and compliment a guy like PuljujÃ¤rvi, resulting to situations where having to do things on his own. Something that isn't very common fo NA teams. Give PuljujÃ¤rvi one guy named TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and his game is on the top of the charts. There wasn't the same kind of edge you could see early on the season, so it's quite possible the 80'ish games had taken the best of him. Other than that, if he progresses at the same rate we are in for a treat for what's to come next season.




Yeah, Laine had more points but PuljujÃ¤rvi created a lot with his speed. Saarela was also a pleasant surpise, great speed, shot, playmaking.. some stupid decisions here and there, but he should go in the 2nd round in the draft.

The reason why Pulju will go in top5 next year (at least) is that he is an all-around player. Once he gets even more stronger he is going to be a great asset even though he wouldnt score a ton of points. I see him as a Marian Hossa-type of a player, a bit more speed, but less skill. 

But oh boy the future seems bright at the moment:
Pulkkinen-Barkov-Rantanen
Laine-Granlund-PuljujÃ¤rvi
Mister X-TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen-Mister X
3 grinders

MÃ¤Ã¤ttÃ¤-Vatanen
Ristolainen-Honka
Pokka-Juolevi


----------



## Alexandrov

wings5 said:


> Why wouldn't you put stock in them?




For one thing, just like any other international tournament it is just a handful of games. Anyone can be hot or cold for seven games. But that's not the important part.

U18 hockey is just...bad. Unstructured, slow paced hockey with young kids trying to do it all by themselves all night long. There's a lot of time and space which benefits different players very differently. I mean Granlund was over 2ppg in U18 WJC when he was Pulju's age, but PuljujÃ¤rvi is clearly the better prospect of the two. Laine outproduced PuljujÃ¤rvi in this tournament but if the 2016 draft was held today, I don't think any team would pick Laine before PuljujÃ¤rvi.

Pulju was over 0.5GPG against men(Mestis), over GPG against U20 (A-jrs). That's why I'm not worried about his ability to finish.

edit. This is what I tried to say: U18 WJC is so far from even remotely resembling professional hockey that it's predictive power regarding future success of a particular player is null. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## JJTT

He has nearly 5 months to work on his shooting skills now.


----------



## YARR123

wings5 said:


> Why wouldn't you put stock in them?




The fact is that a young player will not play at a consistent level for 70 or so games. There's bound to be up and down swings. Therefore one can't put too much emphasis on one tournament.

I'm also not worried at all about his finishing or shooting ability.


----------



## kelsier

You only need to look back one year to another high caliber winger named Rantanen. Slow, sluggish and showing occasional small flashes. A guy who could make an impact on low caliber teams and that was that. Now look where he is today. Jesse is a light year ahead of Rantanen at the same age. If he can pull off a leap in the developement like Rantanen did, he's close to a lock being a NHL'er a year after. While at it, imagine Laine with Rantanen's skating ability today. Hypotetical yes, but looking one year back exact, never would've guessed Mikko could be having much wheels underneath maybe ever. With these big kids even just one year can make an extreme impact.


----------



## Snowsii

kelsier said:


> You only need to look back one year to another high caliber winger named Rantanen. Slow, sluggish and showing occasional small flashes. A guy who could make an impact on low caliber teams and that was that. Now look where he is today. Jesse is a light year ahead of Rantanen at the same age. If he can pull off a leap in the developement like Rantanen did, he's close to a lock being a NHL'er a year after. While at it, imagine Laine with Rantanen's skating ability today. Hypotetical yes, but looking one year back exact, never would've guessed Mikko could be having much wheels underneath maybe ever. With these big kids even just one year can make an extreme impact.




While at it, Laine now finally got possibility to do summer training, as no injures. So i certain Laine will be much better in that department in autum. Hopefully they just get big roles, where ever they play next season.. (Liiga, Mestis)

What's really good, is the thing that both these kids are even eglible for next years U18.


----------



## Joonas

kelsier said:


> There's nothing wrong with Jesse's finishing itself other than accuracy with the long range slap shot. He has a long reach like f.ex Barkov which helps netting the puck from the close range especially with the backhand. PuljujÃ¤rvi's game was a lot better in the WJC than in u18 tournament. Pairing him up with Laine got us to the Gold game but it was rather transparent that their games didn't mix in the fashion that would have benefitted both equally. Laine on the other hand benefitted greatly by playing with PuljujÃ¤rvi.
> 
> Finland has had the same problem in both of these tournaments with the lack of atleast one elite centerman to feed and compliment a guy like PuljujÃ¤rvi, resulting to situations where having to do things on his own. Something that isn't very common fo NA teams. Give PuljujÃ¤rvi one guy named TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and his game is on the top of the charts. There wasn't the same kind of edge you could see early on the season, so it's quite possible the 80'ish games had taken the best of him. Other than that, if he progresses at the same rate we are in for a treat for what's to come next season.




Amen.


----------



## VLU5

Nothing special, just a minor update for the NA members how one of the top prospects of 2016 draft is doing.






Rough translation:

"While rest of his peers have went on for their summer holidays, this 17-year old is not taking any days off. The water bottles of the two KÃ¤rpÃ¤t goalies were rolling on the ice several times in the result of his one-timers."


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

How high Puljujarvi will drafted next year?
As a Finn i hope and i believe he gets picked 1st overall pick.

But i assume Matthews is the 1st overall pick next year and why, Matthews is too good to drop 2nd or 3rd overall pick. 
And if Arizona Coyotes has the 1st overall pick next years draft they'll pick Matthews.

Puljujarvi is best Finnish junior hockey player in his age group.
Not only in Finland he's perhaps best 2016 NHL draft prospect what whole Europe has to offer next years NHL draft.

Also Puljujarvi is going to be one of those players ( with Rantanen,Kapanen,Laine, Saarela,Juolevi,Saarijarvi and Tuulola) who's getting big scoring responsible for team Finland's roster U20 WJC home tournament in Helsinki. 

What all of you other members here in hfboards.com thinking which team picks Puljujarvi 1st round 2016 NHL draft.
Is it Edmonton ( hopefully not they have McDavid) Buffalo,Toronto, New Jersey or Carolina.

Which one NHL player Puljujarvi compares better Ovechkin or Rick Nash.
Or former NHLer Ilya Kovalchuck. I think Puljujarvi compares for Ovechkin.


----------



## hamzarocks

FinnHockeyFan said:


> How high Puljujarvi will drafted next year?
> As a Finn i hope and i believe he gets picked 1st overall pick.
> 
> But i assume Matthews is the 1st overall pick next year and why, Matthews is too good to drop 2nd or 3rd overall pick. And if Arizona Coyotes has the 1st overall pick next years draft they'll pick Matthews.
> 
> Puljujarvi is best Finnish junior hockey player in his age group.
> Not only in Finland he's best 2016 NHL draft prospect what whole Europe has to offer next years NHL draft.
> 
> Also Puljujarvi is going to be one of those players ( with Rantanen,Kapanen,Laine, Saarela,Juolevi,Saarijarvi and Tuulola) who's getting big scoring responsible for team Finland's U20 WJC home tournament roster in Helsinki.
> 
> What all of you other members here in hfboards.com thinking which team picks Puljujarvi 1st round 2016 NHL draft, is it Edmonton ( hopefully not they have McDavid) Buffalo,Toronto, New Jersey or Carolina.
> 
> Which one NHL player Puljujarvi compares better Ovechkin or Rick Nash.
> Or former NHLer Ilya Kovalchuck. I think Puljujarvi compares for Ovechkin.



is he better than barkov was at his age, cause barkov's stats in his draft year were amazing.


----------



## Spade

hamzarocks said:


> is he better than barkov was at his age, cause barkov's stats in his draft year were amazing.




In terms of effectiveness they're on the same level. Barkov's big issue heading into his draft year was his skating, which wasn't elite. Otherwise, everything he had screamed top NHL prospect and given his leap in development over the summer of 2012 it's no surprise he became the highest drafted Finnish skater ever.

Puljujarvi might be even more of an athletic freak than Barkov. Unlike Barkov he has no weaknesses physically, he skates extremely well (no need for the "for a big man" tag, he'd be a great skater even at 5'11"), has a solid frame, a rocket for a shot and slick vision and playmaking abilities.

What he lacks right now are twofold - 1 is that he's not a great defensive player, unlike Barkov who was a shutdown guy in the top league at 16. Not that he's bad, but he's only average in relation to his peers at the top level. That is something that should come around with more experience and strength.

Secondly, he's not a center. Sounds dumb but it's wide knowledge that in terms of importance placed on positions, winger is probably the least important to building a championship caliber team. That isn't something he can change, I feel like Puljujarvi is most effective on the wing using his reach, shot and skating to terrorize opponents. It's not a trait that would drop him in the rankings, but it is something to consider if you have that top pick and have to choose between a center in Auston Matthews, a defender in Jakob Chychrun, and a winger in Puljujarvi.

At this moment in time, Puljujarvi might have even more talent and upside than Barkov. But Barkov also took off like a rocket in his draft year playing big minutes in all situations at an important position. You can't go out and expect Puljujarvi to do the same, it wouldn't be fair to place those expectations on him.


----------



## hamzarocks

Spade said:


> In terms of effectiveness they're on the same level. Barkov's big issue heading into his draft year was his skating, which wasn't elite. Otherwise, everything he had screamed top NHL prospect and given his leap in development over the summer of 2012 it's no surprise he became the highest drafted Finnish skater ever.
> 
> Puljujarvi might be even more of an athletic freak than Barkov. Unlike Barkov he has no weaknesses physically, he skates extremely well (no need for the "for a big man" tag, he'd be a great skater even at 5'11"), has a solid frame, a rocket for a shot and slick vision and playmaking abilities.
> 
> What he lacks right now are twofold - 1 is that he's not a great defensive player, unlike Barkov who was a shutdown guy in the top league at 16. Not that he's bad, but he's only average in relation to his peers at the top level. That is something that should come around with more experience and strength.
> 
> Secondly, he's not a center. Sounds dumb but it's wide knowledge that in terms of importance placed on positions, winger is probably the least important to building a championship caliber team. That isn't something he can change, I feel like Puljujarvi is most effective on the wing using his reach, shot and skating to terrorize opponents. It's not a trait that would drop him in the rankings, but it is something to consider if you have that top pick and have to choose between a center in Auston Matthews, a defender in Jakob Chychrun, and a winger in Puljujarvi.
> 
> At this moment in time, Puljujarvi might have even more talent and upside than Barkov. But Barkov also took off like a rocket in his draft year playing big minutes in all situations at an important position. You can't go out and expect Puljujarvi to do the same, it wouldn't be fair to place those expectations on him.



he seems like an electrifying player, and is really fast skater. I want the leafs to draft either him or chychuran next year. If he can become a elite player like ovi, or kane than he will be an elite talent in the nhl. I never knew a finnish player had never gone 1st overall hoping he goes 1st, he has all the talent in the world, though i think it might be harder for him due to him playing in europe instead of North America.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

hamzarocks said:


> is he better than barkov was at his age, cause barkov's stats in his draft year were amazing.




It's difficult to compare Barkov and Puljujarvi, because of age difference ( Barkov is 2,5 years older than Jesse Puljujarvi) and game position.
Barkov is center and Puljujarvi winger.

Here's link to Jesse Puljujarvi eliteprospect.com profile.
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117

This article published The Hockey News Magazine last december before U20 WJC tournament in Montreal and Toronto.
http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/big-smile-and-a-nose-for-the-net-meet-the-next-teemu-selanne/

And here's Jesse Puljujarvi highlight video for 2015 World Junior Tourney 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwI_wjNB_Bk


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

hamzarocks said:


> he seems like an electrifying player, and is really fast skater. I want the leafs to draft either him or chychuran next year. If he can become a elite player like ovi, or kane than he will be an elite talent in the nhl. I never knew a finnish player had never gone 1st overall hoping he goes 1st, he has all the talent in the world, though i think it might be harder for him due to him playing in europe instead of North America.




That's true no-one Finnish prospect hasn't be yet 1st overall pick in NHL.
Our ( Finland's) highest picks are been Barkov 2nd overall ( 2013) and Kari Lehtonen ( also 2nd overall 2002) other top 3 picks are been Aki Berg 1995 and 1997 Olli Jokinen both drafted 3rd overall.

So if Puljujarvi goes 1st overall pick next years draft he'll we first Finnish 1st overall pick in NHL. 

Playing in Finnish Elite League is harder than Finnish Junior teams.
The game in liiga is much faster than juniors and players are adult grown men pro athletes.

Tappara never send Barkov to develop in mestis ( Finland's 2nd pro level after liiga). But Oulun Karpat send Puljujarvi to develop in mestis because Karpat is Finland's best hockey team and they have lots of good players looking for breakthrough in liiga that's why Puljujarvi loaned for mestis last season.


----------



## Dogewow

FinnHockeyFan said:


> What all of you other members here in hfboards.com thinking which team picks Puljujarvi 1st round 2016 NHL draft.
> Is it Edmonton ( hopefully not they have McDavid) Buffalo,Toronto, New Jersey or Carolina.




As a Sabres fan I would be thrilled if we had the 2nd or 3rd overall pick next year and could draft Puljujarvi. The idea of having an elite winger on Jack Eichel or Sam Reinhart's side would be almost too much to pass up. It would turn our offense from pretty good into an elite level, Stanley Cup offense, at least a few years down the road. Going forward for the Sabres offense, I would say depth for our 3rd and 4th lines and getting another quality top-line winger for our centers to play with is our top priority. Puljujarvi would definitely be the answer to that.

With that said, it would be difficult to turn down Chychrun if he were to be available to us. He looks like the real deal, two-way offensive and defensive force on the blue-line. I don't know if he has Keith or Doughty type potential as I don't know enough about him, but having him and Ristolainen as our top pairing plus Zadorov and Bogosian behind him makes our defense core elite for sure. 

If we somehow have the 1st overall next year then we are definitely taking Matthews and trading Reinhart for wing/defensive help, or goaltending if we still haven't sorted that situation out.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Dogewow said:


> As a Sabres fan I would be thrilled if we had the 2nd or 3rd overall pick next year and could draft Puljujarvi. The idea of having an elite winger on Jack Eichel or Sam Reinhart's side would be almost too much to pass up. It would turn our offense from pretty good into an elite level, Stanley Cup offense, at least a few years down the road. Going forward for the Sabres offense, I would say depth for our 3rd and 4th lines and getting another quality top-line winger for our centers to play with is our top priority. Puljujarvi would definitely be the answer to that.
> 
> With that said, it would be difficult to turn down Chychrun if he were to be available to us. He looks like the real deal, two-way offensive and defensive force on the blue-line. I don't know if he has Keith or Doughty type potential as I don't know enough about him, but having him and Ristolainen as our top pairing plus Zadorov and Bogosian behind him makes our defense core elite for sure.
> 
> If we somehow have the 1st overall next year then we are definitely taking Matthews and trading Reinhart for wing/defensive help, or goaltending if we still haven't sorted that situation out.




Eichel and Puljujarvi would be lethal duo for Sabres future just like Reinhart and Puljujarvi. 
But of course it's gonna be though and difficult decision which one ( Matthews or Puljujarvi) Sabres takes if they'll have 1st overall pick next year.

But personally i would be surprised if Coyotes pass up Matthews next years draft.
Matthews is first Arizona native american prospect next years draft and i don't think coyotes won't pick him.

As a Panthers fan i would like to see Puljujarvi in florida panthers 1st round pick.
He and Barkov would be awesome and deathly duo in panthers offence.

But if panthers wants Puljujarvi they'll should get 1st overall or least top 3 pick next years draft.
But what are their chances to get that pick that's the question.

As a prospect Puljujarvi haven't any weaknesses his skating is excellent, basic hockey skills are really good and his physic is excellent.
Because Puljujarvi is a freak for physical practices but his defense game needs improve a bit.


----------



## JJTT

All of the top3 picks will be decided by lottery next year so it's kinda pointless to speculate where he ends up at this point.


----------



## kelsier

He reminds me of Kovalchuk as a player and a SelÃ¤nne as a person. SelÃ¤nne was/is a freak in Finnish standards of how a person can handle the media or be a role model for all the youngsters out there. Goes against the normal stereotype of a Finnish guy who's normally humble and quiet. He had character and hopefully Jesse will develope that as well, along with having that all around smile Teemu had throughout his career.

He has the looks of a Kovalchuk as a player and that's the most common comparison I've heard and seen while watching the kid play. I'm pretty confident KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has paved the way for PuljujÃ¤rvi to show what he can do at men's level as a regular, even while having the best core around the league. He's the most promising Finn since SelÃ¤nne and they are well aware of that. Either way, the upside is tremendous and we've already seen more than just flashes of it. No point adding expectations of exceeding Barkov's records but rather watch and enjoy for what he can do with one year of FEL/Mestis under the belt.


----------



## Future

He was much more impressive in the WJC than McDavid and Eichel at the same age. He has all the tools to be a superstar in the NHL. Just the entire package.... Size, skating, hands, shot, passing, IQ, etc. The only flaw that might hold him back from being the first pick next year will be his position (winger).

The top 3 is just insane next year.


----------



## Risingwind

Pulju hasn't torn up the Finnish league because KÃ¤rpÃ¤t is a stacked team and they can afford to let the kids develop with a focus towards the future. There wasn't any need to play him in FEL as a 16-year-old and probably get him injured several times. Even for Barkov the risk was always there. Everyone in the KÃ¤rpÃ¤t organization knows that Pulju could do it if given the chance, but they're still making him grind to maximize his training efficiency until he leaves to NA. The Finnish prospects have typically been quite weak when first arriving in the NHL draft and have to struggle with the physical play for a long time. 

I'm expecting PuljujÃ¤rvi to be a statement from his trainers how a Finnish kid can be ready to play in a tough league at draft age.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Risingwind said:


> Pulju hasn't torn up the Finnish league because KÃ¤rpÃ¤t is a stacked team and they can afford to let the kids develop with a focus towards the future. There wasn't any need to play him in FEL as a 16-year-old and probably get him injured several times. Even for Barkov the risk was always there. Everyone in the KÃ¤rpÃ¤t organization knows that Pulju could do it if given the chance, but they're still making him grind to maximize his training efficiency until he leaves to NA. The Finnish prospects have typically been quite weak when first arriving in the NHL draft and have to struggle with the physical play for a long time.
> 
> I'm expecting PuljujÃ¤rvi to be a statement from his trainers how a Finnish kid can be ready to play in a tough league at draft age.




Most Finnish NHL players are been weak their physical play example Mikael Granlund when he debuted in NHL season 2012-2013.
And also Sami Vatanen has needed improve his physical play.

But Puljujarvi isn't weak, because he don't have much weaknesses.


----------



## Pominville Knows

I have met him. He was really down to earth and he felt honoured and energized by me asking for his autograph on a home made card, took good time signing it although it was more of a signature than an autograph lol. I would be surprised if he was not the next Selanne in terms of solidness as a person, he simply was not one of those ******** that look sympathetic on TV but in reality they are not.


----------



## JFA87-66-99

I cant wait to hear more about him this upcoming season during his draft year. Everyone has been raving about him for the past 2-3 years already


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Kulemon said:


> He was much more impressive in the WJC than McDavid and Eichel at the same age. He has all the tools to be a superstar in the NHL. Just the entire package.... Size, skating, hands, shot, passing, IQ, etc. The only flaw that might hold him back from being the first pick next year will be his position (winger).
> 
> The top 3 is just insane next year.




Agreed, he blew me away.


----------



## seadawg

He is impressive because of his physical attributes...size, speed, strength...but his lack of finish is a concern for me. I'm not saying that he isn't the real deal, but I worry that he is one of those players that has all the tools, but can't put them together to put up points.

This is a big year for him (obviously) to show the world that he can score points. No more excuses.


----------



## Alexandrov

seadawg said:


> He is impressive because of his physical attributes...size, speed, strength...but his lack of finish is a concern for me. I'm not saying that he isn't the real deal, but I worry that he is one of those players that has all the tools, but can't put them together to put up points.
> 
> This is a big year for him (obviously) to show the world that he can score points. No more excuses.




Oh, his production has been great. Over a goal per game in juniors, 0.5 goals per game and 0.5 points per game in Mestis & Liiga respectively, playing against men as a 16 year old kid.

Hopefully he doesn't have to play in multiple teams next season. Some consistency in that regard would be great for him.

In WJC he went 0+0 so I guess that's what you're referring to. But he looked freaking great, and that was 5 games.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Alexandrov said:


> Oh, his production has been great. Over a goal per game in juniors, 0.5 goals per game and 0.5 points per game in Mestis & Liiga respectively, playing against men as a 16 year old kid.
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't have to play in multiple teams next season. Some consistency in that regard would be great for him.
> 
> In WJC he went 0+0 so I guess that's what you're referring to. But he looked freaking great, and that was 5 games.




Yeah, I remember some commentators pegging it as the greatest 0+0 performance ever. With just a tad better luck Jesse would have outperformed Auston Matthews.


----------



## seadawg

Alexandrov said:


> Oh, his production has been great. Over a goal per game in juniors, 0.5 goals per game and 0.5 points per game in Mestis & Liiga respectively, playing against men as a 16 year old kid.
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't have to play in multiple teams next season. Some consistency in that regard would be great for him.
> 
> In WJC he went 0+0 so I guess that's what you're referring to. But he looked freaking great, and that was 5 games.




WJC for sure, but also U18s and Hlinka. Many times in the games I watched he exhibited a lack of finish. He definitely creates chances, but he misses way more than I'd like from a prospect so highly regarded and often compared to an elite goal scorer like Kovalchuk.

And I'd say his numbers in Mestis and Liiga are modest at best. I haven't watched him play any of those games, but I have heard all the excuses from the Finnish posters on here about his young age, lack of playing time, jumping between teams, not meshing with his line-mates, etc. Those all may be totally legitimate reasons why his numbers are less than spectacular. I am excited about him, but this coming year is the time for him to step up his play and produce numbers that match the hype. He really has no more excuses now.


----------



## perstakli

seadawg said:


> And I'd say his numbers in Mestis and Liiga are modest at best. I haven't watched him play any of those games, but I have heard all the excuses from the Finnish posters on here about his young age, lack of playing time, jumping between teams, not meshing with his line-mates, etc. Those all may be totally legitimate reasons why his numbers are less than spectacular. I am excited about him, but this coming year is the time for him to step up his play and produce numbers that match the hype. He really has no more excuses now.




Modest? The complete list of players that have played in FEL (eg. at the top level after 1975) as a 16-year old is quite brief and only 3 of those (Barkov, PuljujÃ¤rvi and Juha JyrkkiÃ¶ in the 70s) have managed over 10 points in a season and in fact PuljujÃ¤rvi had better PPG than Barkov. He still had a _great_ season for his age even if it was a bit underwhelming after all the hype, but I'd feel the problem is believing the hype, not his play 

I do agree with you, it's definitely a make or break season for him. PPG+ or bust, but thankfully he'll have the best team and one of the best organizations in Finland around him to build from. Hopefully summer training goes well and he manages to stay injury-free for the season.


----------



## Spade

seadawg said:


> WJC for sure, but also U18s and Hlinka. Many times in the games I watched he exhibited a lack of finish. He definitely creates chances, but he misses way more than I'd like from a prospect so highly regarded and often compared to an elite goal scorer like Kovalchuk.
> 
> And I'd say his numbers in Mestis and Liiga are modest at best. I haven't watched him play any of those games, but I have heard all the excuses from the Finnish posters on here about his young age, lack of playing time, jumping between teams, not meshing with his line-mates, etc. Those all may be totally legitimate reasons why his numbers are less than spectacular. I am excited about him, but this coming year is the time for him to step up his play and produce numbers that match the hype. He really has no more excuses now.




For all the talk about corsi and advanced stats, you'd think a player who can generate chances and score every now and again would be considered valuable. That being said, I agree that he needs to start finishing in leagues besides the Finnish junior teams.

European draftees always have more modest numbers, that's what happens when 16 and 17 year old prospects go against career players. It's not a question mark right now.

I have full confidence that he'll be a 40 point player in the Liiga next year, barring unforeseen injuries or team management. He really does look like Ilya Kovalchuk, and I loved Kovy when he was in the NHL. Just a fantastic athlete with air tanks for lungs. If Puljujarvi comes even close to living that comparison up, he's going to be a hell of a player.


----------



## Alexandrov

seadawg said:


> WJC for sure, but also U18s and Hlinka. Many times in the games I watched he exhibited a lack of finish. He definitely creates chances, but he misses way more than I'd like from a prospect so highly regarded and often compared to an elite goal scorer like Kovalchuk.
> 
> And I'd say his numbers in Mestis and Liiga are modest at best. I haven't watched him play any of those games, but I have heard all the excuses from the Finnish posters on here about his young age, lack of playing time, jumping between teams, not meshing with his line-mates, etc. Those all may be totally legitimate reasons why his numbers are less than spectacular. I am excited about him, but this coming year is the time for him to step up his play and produce numbers that match the hype. He really has no more excuses now.




Yeah I guess he didn't blow the roof in u18s either (PPG). I didn't watch any Hlinka games so can't say much about that. If you think his Mestis and Liiga numbers are modest at best, you need to temper your expectations for kids playing against men. No matter what kind of a talent you are is, it is incredibly difficult to produce in a professional league as a 16 year old kid. For example, Laine was great at u18s, but he went 5+7 in 36GP in Mestis. 

We will see how he performs next season. I'd like to see Matthews play in the Swiss league next year. It would set precedence how a top talent should produce in professional Euro league, while making it easier for us to compare their point totals.


----------



## seadawg

To be clear, I'm not really talking about his point totals but more his lack of elite-level finishing, at least from what I witnessed in the international tournaments.

However, a lack of finish and point totals do go hand-in-hand, and I will be watching his point totals in the Finnish league closely this year to see if there is a noted improvement. He will be older, stronger, and get more ice time/responsibility/opportunity, so that should translate to better numbers. 

In the international tournaments, I'd like him to be among the scoring leaders in each tournament and I'd like to see him score more goals. I know that is putting a lot of pressure on a young kid, but if he truly is someone in consideration for 1st overall, those are the expectations.


----------



## VLU5

I've been following him for a couple of years now and come next season I might try take it to a new level. I've been pondering with an idea of making play-by-play sort of videos every now and then of his play in FEL IF people would be interested. The two big questions are 1) whether ppl wanna see them 2) how to record them lol


----------



## Alexandrov

VLU5 said:


> I've been following him for a couple of years now and come next season I might try take it to a new level. I've been pondering with an idea of making play-by-play sort of videos every now and then of his play in FEL IF people would be interested. The two big questions are 1) whether ppl wanna see them 2) how to record them lol




There would definately be interest for some shift-by-shifts. Would be great for NA fans who want to keep up with top prospects next year.

I wouldn't know which software to use though


----------



## agent082

VLU5 said:


> I've been following him for a couple of years now and come next season I might try take it to a new level. I've been pondering with an idea of making play-by-play sort of videos every now and then of his play in FEL IF people would be interested. The two big questions are 1) whether ppl wanna see them 2) how to record them lol





I'm sure there will be people who wanna see them, but more important is that if he will be one of the best if not the best finnish player ever, these films will be legendary.


----------



## IamherefortheFinn

seadawg said:


> To be clear, I'm not really talking about his point totals but more his lack of elite-level finishing, at least from what I witnessed in the international tournaments.
> 
> However, a lack of finish and point totals do go hand-in-hand, and I will be watching his point totals in the Finnish league closely this year to see if there is a noted improvement. He will be older, stronger, and get more ice time/responsibility/opportunity, so that should translate to better numbers.
> 
> In the international tournaments, I'd like him to be among the scoring leaders in each tournament and I'd like to see him score more goals. I know that is putting a lot of pressure on a young kid, but if he truly is someone in consideration for 1st overall, those are the expectations.




Going to have to agree with this. FWIW his stats in FEL last season were impressive to me though. 4 goals 7 assists in 21 games playing as a 16 yo against full grown professional athletes. Furthermore his playing time per game was "only" 11:03.

Going to be very interesting to follow him next season (and Patrik Laine).

And i do hope too that i can see him score a lot of goals for Finland in Hartwall Areena at the next seasons U20 tournament


----------



## myrsky

IamherefortheFinn said:


> Going to have to agree with this. FWIW his stats in FEL last season were impressive to me though. 4 goals 7 assists in 21 games playing as a 16 yo against full grown professional athletes. Furthermore his playing time per game was "only" 11:03.




He played zero seconds in two of those games. So technically, that's 11 points in 19 games.



Code:


Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi:    .58 ppg, TOI 12:13
Nikolai Goldobin:   .55 ppg, TOI 16:22
Kasperi Kapanen:  .51 ppg, TOI 17:02
Mikko Rantanen:   .50 ppg, TOI 16:14
Patrik Laine:         .17 ppg, TOI 04:39 *

*Laine played only 6 games, he just wasn't good enough.


PuljujÃ¤rvi definitely has potential to be the 1st overall pick in the 2016 draft but he can just as easily fall out of top 5. And while he's a good skater for his size, he doesn't have the explosiveness young Kovalchuk had. But then again, who does? (Saw you guys comparing the two)


----------



## nizzi

Those who don't know, you can see PuljujÃ¤rvi's stats in Liiga here: 
http://liiga.fi/pelaajat/27833056/puljujarvi-jesse/ottelu-ottelulta


----------



## IamherefortheFinn

myrsky said:


> He played zero seconds in two of those games. So technically, that's 11 points in 19 games.




Did not know this. I just went with the numbers in Liiga.fi.

Do you know how much powerplay he got to play in those 19 games?


----------



## VLU5

IamherefortheFinn said:


> Did not know this. I just went with the numbers in Liiga.fi.
> 
> Do you know how much powerplay he got to play in those 19 games?




I recall he played in 2nd pp unit basically every game. So he got some pp time but not anything too crazy because KarpÃ¤t really favored their first pp unit.


----------



## myrsky

IamherefortheFinn said:


> Do you know how much powerplay he got to play in those 19 games?




I don't know the exact numbers, but like VLU5 said, he got his fair share of power play time. 

On a side note, I'm happy to see he's practicing one-timers (the pic on the last page) because I honestly lost count of how many times he missed the puck entirely when he attempted a one-timer on the power play last season.


----------



## In It 2 Winnik

Really want Toronto to get this guy. Imagine Nylander - Marner - Pulujuarvi 

*if they draft Marner lol


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

In It 2 Winnik said:


> Really want Toronto to get this guy. Imagine Nylander - Marner - Pulujuarvi
> 
> *if they draft Marner lol




Nylander Strome Puljujarvi
That would be very deathly combination


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/jaakiekko/art-1432740726334.html

Short interview of Jesse Puljujarvi.
This interview has made in future olympic lions hockey camp in Vierumaki last month.


----------



## IamherefortheFinn

I seem to recall that his results were better at the start of the season than at the end. I heard rumors that he was not physically fit and got tired at the spring. How do you see it, are there any merit to these rumors?

Doesn't really fit with the info that i read from here that he trains a lot and very passionately. Or has he been training in the past mostly technique?


----------



## VLU5

IamherefortheFinn said:


> I seem to recall that his results were better at the start of the season than at the end. I heard rumors that he was not physically fit and got tired at the spring. How do you see it, are there any merit to these rumors?
> 
> Doesn't really fit with the info that i read from here that he trains a lot and very passionately. Or has he been training in the past mostly technique?




The rumor never was him not being physically fit. He might have gotten a bit tired towards the end but you point out yourself that he trains a lot. It's not like if you train hard during the season it's gonna help you at that time physically. KÃ¤rpat's coach wants him to train hard and I suppose that's what he did.

It didn't come to me as a surprise that he got tired since he played 47 regular season games (most of them against men) + u20 and u18 tournaments with combined 8 playoff games with Hokki and KÃ¤rpÃ¤t junior team.


----------



## myrsky

IamherefortheFinn said:


> I seem to recall that his results were better at the start of the season than at the end. I heard rumors that he was not physically fit and got tired at the spring. How do you see it, are there any merit to these rumors?
> 
> Doesn't really fit with the info that i read from here that he trains a lot and very passionately. Or has he been training in the past mostly technique?




If the Eliteprospects statistics are anything to go by, the top prospects of the 2016 draft played as follows:



Code:


[COLOR="Red"]Auston Matthews: 96 games[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]Matthew Tkachuk: 96[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi: 91[/COLOR]
---------------------------------------------------
Patrik Laine: 71
Max Jones: 70
Sean Day: 69
Dmitri Sokolov: 63
Luke Kirwan:: 59
Jakob Chychrun: 48


Now 91 games doesn't sound TOO bad, but add on that Matthews and Tkachuk both are born in 1997 (+6 months at that age can make a world of difference) and they didn't play against men. So I guess some fatigue is to be expected of PuljujÃ¤rvi. In any case, it's unrealistic to expect a 16-year-old to maintain the same level throughout the season.


----------



## fr9dd9

Is there any threads for ivan hlinka? Team finland


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Is there any threads for ivan hlinka? Team finland




PuljujÃ¤rvi is playing in U20 Lake Placid tournament this week, has 1+1 in two games.

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1933669


Here is the thread for Ivan Hlinka, Finland hasn't announced their final roster yet.

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1932243


----------



## seadawg

I saw him play live yesterday. Once again I left unimpressed with his ability to finish. He scored one goal in a wide open cage, but otherwise I feel he doesn't have the hands to be an elite NHL scorer. Still time for him to develop, but at this point I seriously wonder if he will drop down the ranking and possibly even be surpassed by someone like Laine, who, unlike PuljujÃ¤rvi, looked very good yesterday and already has an NHL-level shot arsenal.

I think he is still a top 10 candidate, but I have seen him play enough now to say that unless he significantly improves his goal scoring and has a solid WJHC to prove it, I don't think there is any chance he goes first overall, and even top 3 is questionable.


----------



## rt

Magnus PÃ¤Ã¤jÃ¤rvi was like that in his draft year. He had all of the tools. Great frame, great skating, nimble in close, unafraid to charge the net, could stick handle in top gear, through traffic. All of the tools. Except no ability to finish. It's still a problem for him. 

Hopefully Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi has just been a little snake bit in some higher profile tournaments and his league play numbers are a better indication of his ability to score goals.


----------



## Love

There is a misconception about Puljujarvi's finishing ability. Just because posters on HF have only seen him at the WJC U20's doesn't mean he can't finish. 

He outproduced Aleksander Barkov and Teuvo Teravainen at the same age in both the Jr. A SM-liiga, the Liiga (TT didn't play in the Liiga in his pre draft year), and at the U18's. 

So we're literally looking at the two best forward prospects to come out of finland in the last few years in Barkov/TT and JP outscored them both. 

Jr. A SM-liiga:

Teravainen: 26gp 3g 17a 20pts

Barkov: 5gp 2g 3a 5pts

Puljujarvi: 11gp 12g 6a 18pts


Puljujarvi had a higher _goals_ per game than the other two had _points_ per game. Yes I realize Barkov's sample size is very small, and even Puljujarvi's is to a lesser extent. Regardless it's still very impressive.

Liiga:

Barkov: 32gp 7g 9a 16pts

Puljujarvi: 21gp 4g 7a 11pts


U18:

Teravainen: 6gp 0g 0a 0pts

Barkov: 7gp 1g 2a 3pts

Puljujarvi: 7gp 2g 5a 7pts


The idea that he can't finish is flat out wrong. This kid is so young. That can't be stressed enough. If he had the season he had last year in his draft year he still would be a top prospect for this draft. 

He's going to be a monster. Give him time and don't make assumptions about the finishing ability of a 16 year old playing in a tournament meant for 19 year olds.


----------



## Hero

Would love for the Leafs to get him.

Just hoping the leafs get 1 of Mathews/Chychurn/PuljujÃ¤rvi/Tkachuk/Jones

Come on top 5 pick!


----------



## JJTT

Love said:


> There is a misconception about Puljujarvi's finishing ability. Just because posters on HF have only seen him at the WJC U20's doesn't mean he can't finish.




+ 8 goals in 15 games in Mestis(FIN-2), where he actually got to play with same linemates + 1st PP unit time for while.

Looks like he will play with Mika Niemi and Ivan Huml this year based on KÃ¤rpÃ¤t's lines at practice. Likely PP time on the first unit as well.

Interesting to see how he does with good linemates and when he doesn't have to worry about staying in the lineup every night, headcoach MarjamÃ¤ki said that PuljujÃ¤rvi and Aho have big roles on the team.


----------



## Anthony Mauro

In the *DraftBuzz Preliminary Ranking* for 2016, JP was listed as 'at risk for a fall if competition figures out his speed.' 

He looks like he has grown and is actually a bit uncoordinated and slower than where he left off last year. Obviously, it's August and many kids are using these camps to get their legs underneath them. By comparison to others, JP hasn't left a great impression. A primary reason has been lack of top pick puck control and unfortunately linemate and 2016 eligible Patrik Laine is showing up in this regard making it even more apparent.

The statistics say to hold off on downgrading him -- his last 6GP in LIIGA saw 1G and 6A, which is phenomenal. But I would say I am prepared to accept a drop in his status at the right time.


----------



## seadawg

Love said:


> There is a misconception about Puljujarvi's finishing ability. Just because posters on HF have only seen him at the WJC U20's doesn't mean he can't finish.
> 
> He outproduced Aleksander Barkov and Teuvo Teravainen at the same age in both the Jr. A SM-liiga, the Liiga (TT didn't play in the Liiga in his pre draft year), and at the U18's.
> 
> So we're literally looking at the two best forward prospects to come out of finland in the last few years in Barkov/TT and JP outscored them both.
> 
> Jr. A SM-liiga:
> 
> Teravainen: 26gp 3g 17a 20pts
> 
> Barkov: 5gp 2g 3a 5pts
> 
> Puljujarvi: 11gp 12g 6a 18pts
> 
> 
> Puljujarvi had a higher _goals_ per game than the other two had _points_ per game. Yes I realize Barkov's sample size is very small, and even Puljujarvi's is to a lesser extent. Regardless it's still very impressive.
> 
> Liiga:
> 
> Barkov: 32gp 7g 9a 16pts
> 
> Puljujarvi: 21gp 4g 7a 11pts
> 
> 
> U18:
> 
> Teravainen: 6gp 0g 0a 0pts
> 
> Barkov: 7gp 1g 2a 3pts
> 
> Puljujarvi: 7gp 2g 5a 7pts
> 
> 
> The idea that he can't finish is flat out wrong. This kid is so young. That can't be stressed enough. If he had the season he had last year in his draft year he still would be a top prospect for this draft.
> 
> He's going to be a monster. Give him time and don't make assumptions about the finishing ability of a 16 year old playing in a tournament meant for 19 year olds.




I can only base my opinion on viewing at u20, Hlinka, and Lake Placid, but I definitely see signs of concerns in his game. Nothing to make me worried too much about his draft stock, but I don't see him as a serious candidate for first overall unless he improves on that aspect of his game significantly. By comparison, most other 1st overall candidates we see playing these international tournaments usually shine under the spotlight (Matthews this year, McDavid and Eichel last year, even Laine this year). Maybe under the pressure of the spotlight JP puts too much pressure on himself and struggles with his finishing ability because of it. Regardless of the reasons, the fact is that these international tournaments go a long way to solidifying a prospect's draft position, so if JP doesn't perform well at these big events, his draft stock is likely to suffer, regardless of his numbers in the Finnish leagues.


----------



## VLU5

I can see why some might be concerned by his production but we have to simply just wait for the coming season to see what happens. None of his u20 or u18 games will matter if he lights up the FEL. Although I can totally seem him drop on rankings if he doesn't have stellar performance in Finland and WJC. Him struggling combined with being european and a winger could make him fall out of top5. 

I'm really expecting big things from MarjamÃ¤ki (the coach of KÃ¤rpÃ¤t) this year. How I see it JP will be his crown jewel if he succeeds or something that will haunt him for the rest of his career of he fails. I'm still not convinced MarjamÃ¤ki is best for developing 17yo world class talent.


----------



## IFK

Hero said:


> Would love for the Leafs to get him.
> 
> Just hoping the leafs get 1 of Mathews/Chychurn/PuljujÃ¤rvi/Tkachuk/Jones
> 
> Come on top 5 pick!





I'am also Leafs fan, but just now i'm not very high on Jones, still i hope he show me that i am wrong. If i could choose, i take first Mathews, then Chychurn and afte that PuljujÃ¤rvi. PuljujÃ¤rvi could be close Chychurn, but we need more elite center and defense. If we get later top10-15 pick, then i would like that we get Laine, hi has NHL top level shot already.


----------



## Gavy

I'd like if the Leafs got him


----------



## VLU5

Gavy said:


> I'd like if the Leafs got him




You guys like your righties, huh?


----------



## teravaineSAROS

VLU5 said:


> You guys like your righties, huh?




How is RIGHT ever WRONG? Hmmm


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

VLU5 said:


> I can see why some might be concerned by his production but we have to simply just wait for the coming season to see what happens. None of his u20 or u18 games will matter if he lights up the FEL. Although I can totally seem him drop on rankings if he doesn't have stellar performance in Finland and WJC. Him struggling combined with being european and a winger could make him fall out of top5.
> 
> I'm really expecting big things from MarjamÃ¤ki (the coach of KÃ¤rpÃ¤t) this year. How I see it JP will be his crown jewel if he succeeds or something that will haunt him for the rest of his career of he fails. I'm still not convinced MarjamÃ¤ki is best for developing 17yo world class talent.




I know it would be cool to see, PuljujÃ¤rvi into some CHL team and get developed there. 
But problem is that PuljujÃ¤rvi is undrafted player in CHL.

Also he's undrafted in USHL so Jesse's chances to come play junior hockey in north america are minimal.
Lauri MarjamÃ¤ki is one rising coach prospects in Finland, and he's strong candidate to be next head coach of Team Finland's men's national team.
( MarjamÃ¤ki is now assistant coach in Finland's men's national team.)

Lauri MarjamÃ¤ki started his coaching career when he was 15-17 yrs old.
So he's been hockey coach at least last 20 yrs so i'm sure, he knows better than you how to develop young players.


----------



## VLU5

FinnHockeyFan said:


> i'm sure, he knows better than you how to develop young players.




Lol no question about that. Never claimed otherwise  I just think that a young player sometimes needs his coach to be a father-like character to guide him. That's a quality that MarjamÃ¤ki lacks but maybe that's just an age thing. 

As a fan of KÃ¤rpÃ¤t I love MarjamÃ¤ki because he knows how to win but as a fan of Jesse I'm still not convinced. I doubt MarjamÃ¤ki will look the other way if Jesse struggles in first 10 games.


----------



## AvroArrow

i want him on the leafs so bad, kid is going to be a superstar. European players don't get as much hype as north american, but imo he's a generational talent.


----------



## bigdog16

AvroArrow said:


> i want him on the leafs so bad, kid is going to be a superstar. European players don't get as much hype as north american, but imo he's a generational talent.




Matthews isn't even a generational talent...


----------



## Canucks LB

This guy is going to be a generational talent, I don't care what people think. He has every tool in the planet to be a megastar.


----------



## Love

Lucbourdon said:


> This guy is going to be a generational talent, I don't care what people think. He has every tool in the planet to be a megastar.




His potential truly is through the roof. 

It's not even just the fact that he's so big, can skate so well, can shoot like a top NHLer, can pass, dangle, etc...

It's the fact that you take those traits and apply it to his work ethic and insatiable desire to score, score, and score some more. He has that Kobe Bryant in his prime mentality of, "I'm just gonna ****ing score and nobody is going to stop me. Then I'm gonna do it again and again."


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Love said:


> His potential truly is through the roof.
> 
> It's not even just the fact that he's so big, can skate so well, can shoot like a top NHLer, can pass, dangle, etc...
> 
> It's the fact that you take those traits and apply it to his work ethic and insatiable desire to score, score, and score some more. He has that Kobe Bryant in his prime mentality of, "I'm just gonna ****ing score and nobody is going to stop me. Then I'm gonna do it again and again."




PuljujÃ¤rvi has all tools to be big name in NHL that's for sure.
I've think that why PuljujÃ¤rvi struggles a bit with his scoring abilities.

PuljujÃ¤rvi is played a lot with Sebastian Aho ,( Finnish Sebastian Aho) they have good chemistry.
They knows each others and they'll have long history to playing together, in National teams and Oulun Karpat juniors.

Patrik Laine who's PuljujÃ¤rvi's linemate right now, is excellent goal scorer.
And he's always performed, better statistically in national teams.

Also Laine hogging puck too much, Laine can be really selfish and he tries to be a hero sometimes.
And that's not good for Jesse who's also good scorer.

Based on that what i've told Finland's U20 teams head coach Jukka Jalonen, should put Jesse same line with Sebastian Aho.
That would help Jesse to score more.

We can't know yet how well PuljujÃ¤rvi will shine, in Helsinki when world juniors starts.
But if he scores there that Kobe Bryant mentality what you mentioned, his draft stocks could rise really high.
And what's better chance for Jesse to prove his scoring skills, than to be a leading scorer in world juniors.


----------



## Hisch13r

bigdog16 said:


> Matthews isn't even a generational talent...




Many people have called Eichel a generational talent and they've also said Matthews is as good as Eichel


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Can somebody explain to me why they always have to place Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi on the same line?


----------



## HockeyHistorian

teravaineSAROS said:


> Can somebody explain to me why they always have to place Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi on the same line?




They undoubtedly have produced well together and they also seem to have good personal chemistry. It would seem that Laine benefits by having PuljujÃ¤rvi on the same line as him, as the PuljujÃ¤rvi's quickness and offensive prowess take a lot of the heat off from him. However, this has the effect of reducing PuljujÃ¤rvi more or less to a grinding and playmaking role. 

PuljujÃ¤rvi does all this very well mind you, but one wonders if his offensive production is being stymied in the process. However, in the coach's view, what matters in these things is the overall production of the team and I guess they are under the impression that team Finland is better when PuljujÃ¤rvi is creating more space for Laine whose elite scoring prowess is then better utilized. It would be intriguing to see them on different lines in the remaining games at Lake Placid. 

For example, they could play Laine with Rantanen who is a natural playmaker and can move his feet as well:

Aho - Saarela/NÃ¤ttinen - PuljujÃ¤rvi
Laine - NÃ¤ttinen/Saarela - Rantanen


----------



## HockeyHistorian

PuljujÃ¤rvi & Laine on a same line:

U20 PuljujÃ¤rvi 4gp, 3+4 = 7
U20 Laine 4gp, 4+3 = 7
U18 PuljujÃ¤rvi 7gp, 2+5 = 7
U18 Laine 7gp, 8+3 = 11

Personal totals:
PuljujÃ¤rvi 11gp, 5+9 = 14
Laine 11gp, 12+6 = 18

Combined totals:
11gp, 17+15 = 32

As you can see, they have combined for 17 goals in 11 games. From the coach's viewpoint there seems to be little reason in breaking them up.


----------



## Risingwind

HockeyHistorian said:


> Personal totals:
> PuljujÃ¤rvi 11gp, 5+9 = 14
> Laine 11gp, 12+6 = 18




With numbers like these there's no reason for alarm. Laine will draw a lot of defender attention which leaves space for Pulju as well. So what if he could squeeze in a few more points if a line was built around him finishing? First of all, there's no guarantee that it will work and it's unknown how everything needs to be arranged for that to happen and for the rest of the lines to have good chemistry. Second problem is that even if some other combination was found, odds are that the combined production of the new line would still fall below what we have now. So lets just sit tight and see how things progress, all expectations have been reached so far.

The coming year will show if Pulju is able to score consistently in Finland, then it's clear that he's versatile in how he can also play a playmaker when paired a dedicated sniper and go for the finish himself in other situations. That'd raise his draft stock even more in my opinion.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Risingwind said:


> With numbers like these there's no reason for alarm. Laine will draw a lot of defender attention which leaves space for Pulju as well. So what if he could squeeze in a few more points if a line was built around him finishing? First of all, there's no guarantee that it will work and it's unknown how everything needs to be arranged for that to happen and for the rest of the lines to have good chemistry. Second problem is that even if some other combination was found, odds are that the combined production of the new line would still fall below what we have now. So lets just sit tight and see how things progress, all expectations have been reached so far.
> 
> The coming year will show if Pulju is able to score consistently in Finland, then it's clear that he's versatile in how he can also play a playmaker when paired a dedicated sniper and go for the finish himself in other situations. That'd raise his draft stock even more in my opinion.




I agree with everything you say. Nevertheless, I would be interested to see the different line combinations outlined above as the results of the Lake Placid tournament are more or less meaningless. It wouldn't hurt to explore the other options.


----------



## Mara

Meh. Almost anything we've seen so far about the guy is irrelevant - this season is the season. He will get a real chance to cement his place on the men's team. That means an offensive role and PP time. Now it's up to him to prove he's worthy of the hype.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

I will be so bold as to venture a guess of his Liiga production in the coming season. If he gets top 6 minutes and proper time on the PP, these are my expectations:

45gp, 17+24 = 41

I have high hopes.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

HockeyHistorian said:


> They undoubtedly have produced well together and they also seem to have good personal chemistry. It would seem that Laine benefits by having PuljujÃ¤rvi on the same line as him, as the PuljujÃ¤rvi's quickness and offensive prowess take a lot of the heat off from him. However, this has the effect of reducing PuljujÃ¤rvi more or less to a grinding and playmaking role.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi does all this very well mind you, but one wonders if his offensive production is being stymied in the process. However, in the coach's view, what matters in these things is the overall production of the team and I guess they are under the impression that team Finland is better when PuljujÃ¤rvi is creating more space for Laine whose elite scoring prowess is then better utilized. It would be intriguing to see them on different lines in the remaining games at Lake Placid.
> 
> For example, they could play Laine with Rantanen who is a natural playmaker and can move his feet as well:
> 
> Aho - Saarela/NÃ¤ttinen - PuljujÃ¤rvi
> Laine - NÃ¤ttinen/Saarela - Rantanen





I was always under the impression that PuljujÃ¤rvi benefits Laine but Laine takes up some of the space PuljujÃ¤rvi needs in order to be more of a sniper. I felt like it's better to split the two and let them be seperate snipers in their own lines as Finland doesn't have enough snipers. Aho and PuljujÃ¤rvi go well together so they can be the wingers of one line, and hopefully Rantanen could complement Laine.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

HockeyHistorian said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi & Laine on a same line:
> 
> U20 PuljujÃ¤rvi 4gp, 3+4 = 7
> U20 Laine 4gp, 4+3 = 7
> U18 PuljujÃ¤rvi 7gp, 2+5 = 7
> U18 Laine 7gp, 8+3 = 11
> 
> Personal totals:
> PuljujÃ¤rvi 11gp, 5+9 = 14
> Laine 11gp, 12+6 = 18
> 
> Combined totals:
> 11gp, 17+15 = 32
> 
> As you can see, they have combined for 17 goals in 11 games. From the coach's viewpoint there seems to be little reason in breaking them up.





Oh they've been better together than I thought


----------



## kelsier

From Lake Placid so far by watching these games I'd say PuljujÃ¤rvi and Matthews are pretty much on equal grounds right now while being nothing much alike as player types. Matthews plays more flashy game with great stickhandling ability and is able to generate plays with a fast tempo. Pulju seems to have a bit more straightforward style, using sheer strength and skill to force his way onto the net. This doesn't negate the fact of being able to use his team mates. He can playmake and be patient without taking unnecessary risks with give aways. Think if he wasn't playing restricted and following team strategy, he would be flatout flying through the ice. As an individual player he seems more dangerous than Matthews and is able to stickhandle through traffic to make a play for himself to find himself opposed to a goalie. Right now, while playing with Laine he's not making as much of those solo efforts which he could, but yesterday's goal was one of those examples why he's so brilliant challenging guys and pushing through. Whoever said Matthews was on a different tier really needs to drop off his red-blue glasses. 

Been fun having first hand glimpses for these next years' guys so early in the year. Luckily hockey breaks don't tend to take that long if your interested about everything else on aside while waiting for the league breaks to end.


----------



## JJTT

https://vid.me/Dzhy
https://vid.me/Aeap

Here are the Finnish goals from the first four games of Lake Placid tournament.


----------



## myrsky

_PuljujÃ¤rvi_ and _playmaker_ in a same sentence. 

This alone tells me that they're not utilizing his strengths to the fullest. They need to separate him and Laine.


----------



## kelsier

myrsky said:


> *PuljujÃ¤rvi and playmaker in a same sentence.*
> 
> This alone tells me that they're not utilizing his strengths to the fullest. They need to separate him and Laine.




Huh, what do you mean? Are you watching these games?

He's the one setting Laine up, mostly. Just like he was in the U18s.
Laine actually has missed a handful of really good opportunities so far but he always makes them up with that nasty onetimer or slap shot.
On the last game (think on the 3rd period) PuljujÃ¤rvi threw him the puck from behind the net in front of Halverson and Laine missed. Can recall a couple of other instances from previous games.


----------



## thomast

kelsier said:


> Huh, what do you mean? Are you watching these games?
> 
> He's the one setting Laine up, mostly. Just like he was in the U18s.
> Laine actually has missed a handful of really good opportunities so far but he always makes them up with that nasty onetimer or slap shot.
> On the last game (think on the 3rd period) PuljujÃ¤rvi threw him the puck from behind the net in front of Halverson and Laine missed. Can recall a couple of other instances from previous games.




PuljujÃ¤rvi isn't playmaker. He is sniper for sure but he has ability to set up plays too. He has shoot first mentality.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

thomast said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi isn't playmaker. He is sniper for sure but he has ability to set up plays too. He has shoot first mentality.




I don't think anyone disagrees about that. PuljujÃ¤rvi is more of a sniper than anything else, but he has played in a more of a playmaking role when paired up with Laine. PuljujÃ¤rvi has the speed and vision to succeed in setting up plays.


----------



## myrsky

kelsier said:


> Huh, what do you mean? Are you watching these games?
> 
> He's the one setting Laine up, mostly. Just like he was in the U18s.




I mean that he shouldn't be "the one setting Laine up". He'll most likely play with Huml and Niemi in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. I mean, what is MarjamÃ¤ki thinking, three playmakers on the same line?


----------



## kelsier

thomast said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi isn't playmaker. He is sniper for sure but he has ability to set up plays too. He has shoot first mentality.




SelÃ¤nne wasn't a playmaker either but quite capable of setting plays up.


----------



## doncherrysgrill




----------



## Hagged

district9 said:


>





Fixed the yt


----------



## Sundinisagod

He'll look great on a line with Marner and/or Nylander.


----------



## lanky

Sundinisagod said:


> He'll look great on a line with Marner and/or Nylander.




Are Marner and Nylander both expected to be C's or RW's with the Leafs? Or is it too early to know?


----------



## Sundinisagod

lanky said:


> Are Marner and Nylander both expected to be C's or RW's with the Leafs? Or is it too early to know?




Both are expected to be developed as centers this coming season. My personal feeling is that both will be centers, but Nylander could be moved to either wing if we draft somebody like Matthews.


----------



## In It 2 Winnik

Sundinisagod said:


> He'll look great on a line with Marner and/or Nylander.




Nylander - Marner - Pulujuarvi


----------



## rt

In It 2 Winnik said:


> Nylander - Marner - Pulujuarvi




Three RW on one line?


----------



## Ryker

rt said:


> Three RW on one line?



Yeah, it's going to be called The Right Wing Line.


----------



## In It 2 Winnik

rt said:


> Three RW on one line?




Nylander plays the off wing / centre and we are developing Marner as a centre. So really it's just Puljujarvi as the RW.


----------



## buttman*

rt said:


> Three RW on one line?




Marner plays centre. Lots of it. And is a terrific defensive player. Nylander has also played center.


----------



## AvroArrow

Sundinisagod said:


> He'll look great on a line with Marner and/or Nylander.




Would love if we somehow ended up with Puljujarvi, but no way that line works if it was ever made. Three righties, just don't see it happening


----------



## Love

AvroArrow said:


> Would love if we somehow ended up with Puljujarvi, but no way that line works if it was ever made. Three righties, just don't see it happening




Some of the best lines in recent memory consist of 3 players with the same handedness.


----------



## Sundinisagod

AvroArrow said:


> Would love if we somehow ended up with Puljujarvi, but no way that line works if it was ever made. Three righties, just don't see it happening




fine then...

JVR - Marner - Puljujarvi
Johnson - Nylander - Kapanen


----------



## hamzarocks

Sundinisagod said:


> fine then...
> 
> JVR - Marner - Puljujarvi
> Johnson - Nylander - Kapanen



id have kadri above johnson in the top 6 whether its at wing or center it doesnt really matter, id have a third line of brown, johnson, and either gauthier or leipsic.


----------



## Loffer

What is this joke about Leafs pickin Puljujarvi anyway??


----------



## 91Stammer*

Loffer said:


> What is this joke about Leafs pickin Puljujarvi anyway??




Same as Nashville can win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

How MapleLeafs fans can be so sure, for that PuljujÃ¤rvi is Mapleafs draft pick next summer. Is there any facts for that, or is it only a dream.
But as a Florida Panthers fan i would like to see, Jesse with Barkov in Florida Panthers sweater.


----------



## Sundinisagod

FinnHockeyFan said:


> How MapleLeafs fans can be so sure, for that PuljujÃ¤rvi is Mapleafs draft pick next summer. Is there any facts for that, or is it only a dream.
> But as a Florida Panthers fan i would like to see, Jesse with Barkov in Florida Panthers sweater.




Nobody is so sure, we're just dreaming, but also we expect to be drafting in that range.


----------



## BB88

FinnHockeyFan said:


> How MapleLeafs fans can be so sure, for that PuljujÃ¤rvi is Mapleafs draft pick next summer. Is there any facts for that, or is it only a dream.
> But as a Florida Panthers fan i would like to see, Jesse with Barkov in Florida Panthers sweater.




Toronto will be probably picking in the top3, atleast top5 and Pulju is a top3 pick right now.

I doubt Florida will be picking in the top5.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

BB88 said:


> Toronto will be probably picking in the top3, atleast top5 and Pulju is a top3 pick right now.
> 
> I doubt Florida will be picking in the top5.




Yeah Pulju is TOP3 pick for sure, but how we know mapleleafs is picking PuljujÃ¤rvi in top3. 
Personally i wouldn't be surprised if, they'll take Chychrun instead of PuljujÃ¤rvi.

Toronto needs more defence than wingers, that's why i think Chychrun is going to Toronto.
And Jesse probably for, Carolina Hurricanes or New Jersey Devils.


----------



## BB88

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Yeah Pulju is TOP3 pick for sure, but how we know mapleleafs is picking PuljujÃ¤rvi in top3.
> Personally i wouldn't be surprised if, they'll take Chychrun instead of PuljujÃ¤rvi.
> 
> Toronto needs more defence than wingers, that's why i think Chychrun is going to Toronto.
> And Jesse probably for, Carolina Hurricanes or New Jersey Devils.




Who here has said that Pulju is 100% going to be their pick?
I'd say Toronto fans would be happy to pick any of the top3 candidates and don't want to set expextations too high, they'd be happy even if they would miss 1st overall+Chychrun because Pulju would be available and they would have an elite potential winger prospects?
They'd go with the Finns as top6 Rw's.


----------



## ponder

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Yeah *Pulju is TOP3 pick for sure*, but how we know mapleleafs is picking PuljujÃ¤rvi in top3.
> Personally i wouldn't be surprised if, they'll take Chychrun instead of PuljujÃ¤rvi.
> 
> Toronto needs more defence than wingers, that's why i think Chychrun is going to Toronto.
> And Jesse probably for, Carolina Hurricanes or New Jersey Devils.



More than a little early to be making claims like that, pretty easy to imagine Matthews, Chychrun and someone else (Tkachuk, Jones, Krys, Sokolov, etc.) going ahead of him. He seems like a popular 3rd overall choice at the moment, but calling him a lock to go top 3 before the season even starts is going way too far.


----------



## VLU5

ponder said:


> More than a little early to be making claims like that, pretty easy to imagine Matthews, Chychrun and someone else (Tkachuk, Jones, Krys, Sokolov, etc.) going ahead of him. He seems like a popular 3rd overall choice at the moment, but calling him a lock to go top 3 before the season even starts is going way too far.




You are absolutely right. For a European prospect to be considered lock to go top 3 he has to light up the league he's playing and JP hasn't done that yet. If he doesn't produce the way he's expected he could drop to top 10 or even top 15. In two months we know a lot more and still it's too early even then. I know offseason is boring and it's fun to speculate but we'll just have to wait and see. I will be among the first to report his performance when the season starts and I might even try to provide some videos for you guys.


----------



## ponder

VLU5 said:


> You are absolutely right. For a European prospect to be considered lock to go top 3 he has to light up the league he's playing and JP hasn't done that yet. If he doesn't produce the way he's expected he could drop to top 10 or even top 15. In two months we know a lot more and still it's too early even then. I know offseason is boring and it's fun to speculate but we'll just have to wait and see. *I will be among the first to report his performance when the season starts and I might even try to provide some videos for you guys.*



That'd be awesome


----------



## Hagged

VLU5 said:


> You are absolutely right. For a European prospect to be considered lock to go top 3 he has to light up the league he's playing and JP hasn't done that yet. If he doesn't produce the way he's expected he could drop to top 10 or even top 15. In two months we know a lot more and still it's too early even then. I know offseason is boring and it's fun to speculate but we'll just have to wait and see. I will be among the first to report his performance when the season starts and I might even try to provide some videos for you guys.




Yep, Barkov was 0.9PPG in a lock-out season, and he still was close to being outside the top three (quite often being referred to as fighting Drouin for 3rd spot). As both Barkov and Puljujarvi are good in defensive aspects of the game, if Puljujarvi gets over 0.8PPG I see him as top 3 in this years draft as it doesn't seem like 2013 just yet, 0.6-0.8PPG I see him as top 5. 0.3-0.6 top 10 less than 0.3PPG top 20 and I don't see him outside the top twenty even if he doesn't register a point and plays his season in juniors.

As Puljujarvi had over 0.5PPG (0.58PPG if you remove the two games he missed) in limited minutes already last season, I'd be willing to bet he is at 0.7-0.9PPG pace next season with more minutes. If that happens, in my mind he is a lock for top 5.

And before anyone jumps on my post for being too much on point production I have to emphasize that him being top 20 or top 10 might still be him being a 3rd OA pick. Just that I could see him dropping that far.

For example Mikko Koivu only had 1 point in 21 games in FEL during his draft year and still got picked 6th OA. Puljujarvi is bigger, faster and better with the puck. And has better defensive awareness than Koivu had at that age.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

Hagged said:


> For example Mikko Koivu only had 1 point in 21 games in FEL during his draft year and still got picked 6th OA. Puljujarvi is bigger, faster and better with the puck. And has better defensive awareness than Koivu had at that age.



Just curious, how many SM-Liiga games did you watch from Mikko Koivu back then?


----------



## HockeyHistorian

I'm a little annoyed at Jalonen's recent comments regarding PuljujÃ¤rvi, Matthews and Laine in the Finnish media. Seems like he's criticizing him a bit unjustly.


----------



## Sundinisagod

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Yeah Pulju is TOP3 pick for sure, but how we know mapleleafs is picking PuljujÃ¤rvi in top3.
> Personally i wouldn't be surprised if, they'll take Chychrun instead of PuljujÃ¤rvi.
> 
> *Toronto needs more defence than wingers, that's why i think Chychrun is going to Toronto.*
> And Jesse probably for, Carolina Hurricanes or New Jersey Devils.




True, we need D more than wingers, but Chychrun could be gone before we pick (at this point looking like he'd go #2). I think we'd take Pulju at #3 in a heartbeat though. Gotta admit he'd look great next to Marner or Nylander.

I guess you think 1st overall is a foregone conclusion for Toronto


----------



## Sundinisagod

HockeyHistorian said:


> I'm a little annoyed at Jalonen's recent comments regarding PuljujÃ¤rvi, Matthews and Laine in the Finnish media. Seems like he's criticizing him a bit unjustly.




Please, do go on...


----------



## Love

Sundinisagod said:


> Please, do go on...




All I could find was this: http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=776518

It's nothing bad. Jalonen just says Puljuarvi has to work on his game a bit. Specifically when the other team has the puck.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Sundinisagod said:


> Please, do go on...




referred to this... 
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/jaakiekko/art-1439262180006.html
Jalonen saying Laine is best 98 born in the world or hasnt seen better one


----------



## BoHorvat 53

Judging by what I've seen â€” a better Bobby Ryan?


----------



## VLU5

HockeyHistorian said:


> I'm a little annoyed at Jalonen's recent comments regarding PuljujÃ¤rvi, Matthews and Laine in the Finnish media. Seems like he's criticizing him a bit unjustly.




Agreed. I also think that Pulju hasn't gotten the fairest treatment from his coaching staff this past year. Last season sitting on a bench or sent back and forth between three teams. Then on the international team he's put to the same line with Laine and he's been stuck with him since U18 WC and now gets criticized for his performance. Honestly, I watched JP very closely last year and saw him with different players but I've never seen a player so unfit for him as Laine. Not a shot against Laine since he didn't make the lineup decision.


----------



## Stephen

Is prime Jagr kind of an apt stylistic comparison?


----------



## Hagged

Jack DiBiase said:


> Just curious, how many SM-Liiga games did you watch from Mikko Koivu back then?




5. I was 16 at the time and lived next to the arena. But I admit it's a long time ago. But in my eyes he wasn't a Barkov defensively and he wasn't Puljujarvi offensively (though Koivu's 30 point season two seasons after draft was better in all aspects than Puljujarvis last)


----------



## Love

Stephen said:


> Is prime Jagr kind of an apt stylistic comparison?




IMO, no.

He's a much faster skater than Jagr and he doesnt have the playmaking or the puck protection (who does?) that Jagr did.

I always liked Iginla as a comparable but have kind of been scared to say it due to the unrealistic expectations that would come with it.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Love said:


> IMO, no.
> 
> He's a much faster skater than Jagr and he doesnt have the playmaking or the puck protection (who does?) that Jagr did.
> 
> I always liked Iginla as a comparable but have kind of been scared to say it due to the unrealistic expectations that would come with it.




But comparing him to Jagr in his prime doesn't lead to unrealistic expectations?  Just kidding. 

Personally I really can't think of a comparable although some Russian snipers come to mind.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

Hagged said:


> 5. I was 16 at the time and lived next to the arena. But I admit it's a long time ago. But in my eyes he wasn't a Barkov defensively and he wasn't Puljujarvi offensively (though Koivu's 30 point season two seasons after draft was better in all aspects than Puljujarvis last)



Fair enough. However I completely disagree Pulju having better defensive awareness than Mikko Koivu had on his draft year. Mikko was used a lot on the PK unit with Kiviharju and displayed exceptional defensive play for someone so young. It was the offensive game that was always the question for Mikko.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Sundinisagod said:


> True, we need D more than wingers, but Chychrun could be gone before we pick (at this point looking like he'd go #2). I think we'd take Pulju at #3 in a heartbeat though. Gotta admit he'd look great next to Marner or Nylander.
> 
> I guess you think 1st overall is a foregone conclusion for Toronto




Personally i wouldn't be surprised, if Toronto picks Puljujarvi in 3rd overall.
What comes 1st overall pick, if Toronto really gets it that's only good

Would be great to see euro scoring line in Toronto.
What you like this combination

Kapanen Nylander Puljujarvi.?


----------



## Sundinisagod

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Personally i wouldn't be surprised, if Toronto picks Puljujarvi in 3rd overall.
> What comes 1st overall pick, if Toronto really gets it that's only good
> 
> Would be great to see euro scoring line in Toronto.
> What you like this combination
> 
> Kapanen Nylander Puljujarvi.?




I'd rather not switch Kapanen to LW, and he projects as more of a 2nd liner anyways. I think he'd slot in perfectly behind Puljujarvi as our 2rw. fwiw I am semi obsessed with handedness.

JVR - Marner - Puljujarvi
Johnson - Nylander - Kapanen

That would be a great second line. Not big but would get the easier matchups and would provide a lot of offense imho. Enough Euro content in that top 6 to give Don Cherry a stroke.


----------



## AvroArrow

Some leafs fans will probably rip me apart but he reminds me of Sundin more than anyone. Not saying he'll be as good as 13, but the way he plays is very similar.


----------



## JJTT

Playing with Niemi and Huml as previously predicted. Practice game vs Jukurit starts 15.00. I don't think there is any streams though.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

JJTT said:


> Playing with Niemi and Huml as previously predicted. Practice game vs Jukurit starts 15.00. I don't think there is any streams though.




Makes me happy that he is being given a chance to succeed. Hopefully he'll produce right from the start and plays the whole season in the top 6 and PP.


----------



## Orvelo

HockeyHistorian said:


> Makes me happy that he is being given a chance to succeed. Hopefully he'll produce right from the start and plays the whole season in the top 6 and PP.




Are there any streams?


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Orvelo said:


> Are there any streams?




Most likely not.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

OFFTOPIC but HakanpÃ¤Ã¤ is back in Europe?


----------



## Orvelo

ElHefe said:


> OFFTOPIC but HakanpÃ¤Ã¤ is back in Europe?




Yeah he came with Aittokallio.


----------



## VLU5

JP hasn't started the exhibition games the best way. 0+0 in the first two games and according to some fan reports I've read he hasn't performed very well. He's had some moments on the powerplay but nothing to show for so far. Still playing on the first line and pp.

For his defense KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has had six team practices so far but JP has attended only one of them.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

VLU5 said:


> JP hasn't started the exhibition games the best way. 0+0 in the first two games and according to some fan reports I've read he hasn't performed very well. He's had some moments on the powerplay but nothing to show for so far. Still playing on the first line and pp.
> 
> For his defense KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has had six team practices so far but JP has attended only one of them.




How many hockey match you are played.
And how much you know to junior development.

If you could judging 17 yrs old NHL prospect, i assume you can prove that you are better than Jesse.
So why you don't go on the ice, and show for Jesse how to score and make some impressive impact for NHL scouts.

May i remind you.
Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi was the best player in 2013 pohjola camp.
If he would be a bust just like you think, wether him ever chosen for?

No I don't think so


----------



## Orvelo

FinnHockeyFan said:


> How many hockey games you are played.
> And how much you know to junior development.
> 
> If you could judging 17 yrs old NHL prospect, i assume you can prove that you are better than Jesse.
> So why you don't go on the ice, and show for Jesse how to score and make some impressive impact for NHL scouts.
> 
> May i remind you.
> Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi was the best player in 2013 pohjola camp.
> If he would be a bust just like you say, wether him ever chosen for?
> 
> No I don't think so




I agree with most you say but Pohjola camps are too early to say that they are going to be amazing, as some of them have progressed nicely some of them can't even become Liigas best players.


----------



## Sundinisagod

FinnHockeyFan said:


> How many hockey match you are played.
> And how much you know to junior development.
> 
> If you could judging 17 yrs old NHL prospect, i assume you can prove that you are better than Jesse.
> So why you don't go on the ice, and show for Jesse how to score and make some impressive impact for NHL scouts.
> 
> May i remind you.
> Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi was the best player in 2013 pohjola camp.
> If he would be a bust just like you say, wether him ever chosen for?
> 
> No I don't think so




Overreact much???

Where did he call him a bust?


----------



## VLU5

FinnHockeyFan said:


> How many hockey match you are played.
> And how much you know to junior development.
> 
> If you could judging 17 yrs old NHL prospect, i assume you can prove that you are better than Jesse.
> So why you don't go on the ice, and show for Jesse how to score and make some impressive impact for NHL scouts.
> 
> May i remind you.
> Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi was the best player in 2013 pohjola camp.
> If he would be a bust just like you say, wether him ever chosen for?
> 
> No I don't think so




Wow where did that come from?  I just gave an report of what I read about his play in exhibition games. Jeez....

I've gotta be one of the biggest pulju lover here so don't give me any of that.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Orvelo said:


> I agree with most you say but Pohjola camps are too early to say that they are going to be amazing, as some of them have progressed nicely some of them can't even become Liigas best players.




That's true, Pohjola camp is only junior development camp.
Facts tell that maybe only 3 pro-cent of pohjola camp juniors could become NHL players.

PuljujÃ¤rvi is natural world class talent, if we look back in time let's say 10 years.
We ( Finns) should be proud those prospects, what we are developed for NHL.

I try be optimistic and that's why i believe, PuljujÃ¤rvi will be NHL player someday.
That PuljujÃ¤rvi hasn't performed well, in preseason exhibition matches won't tell whole truth.

Only NHL scouts knows what the truth is.


----------



## JJTT

VLU5 said:


> JP hasn't started the exhibition games the best way. 0+0 in the first two games and according to some fan reports I've read he hasn't performed very well. He's had some moments on the powerplay but nothing to show for so far. Still playing on the first line and pp.
> 
> For his defense KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has had six team practices so far but JP has attended only one of them.




He was one of the most noticable players on the ice vs LuleÃ¥. Skated extremely well and was much better defensively than he was last year, forechecked the puck away from the defender two times.

Didn't get that much icetime on 5vs5 since both teams took a lot of penalties and KÃ¤rpÃ¤t played all 4 lines evenly but he definitely stood out in a good way. 

Turned over the puck without much pressure a few times in the first period, but got better when the game went on. He tries to carry the puck himself a bit too much on the center ice and needs to pass it earlier.

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t used pretty random PP units and looked like they haven't been practicing it that much. PuljujÃ¤rvi played about 3 minutes on the powerplay total and got some one timers away from the left side but didn't score. Seemed to have some chemistry with Niemi on the PP already which is good to see this early.

Sure his finishing could be better but at this point it's more important for him to be able to play good two way game. His offensive game will improve once he gets comfortable with the system.

Aaltonen, Ikonen, Kalapudas and Huml were all worse than PuljujÃ¤rvi so I'm not really worried about him.


----------



## Orvelo

JJTT said:


> He was one of the most noticable players on the ice vs LuleÃ¥. Skated extremely well and was much better defensively than he was last year, forechecked the puck away from the defender two times.
> 
> Didn't get that much icetime on 5vs5 since both teams took a lot of penalties and KÃ¤rpÃ¤t played all 4 lines evenly but he definitely stood out in a good way.
> 
> Turned over the puck without much pressure a few times in the first period, but got better when the game went on. He tries to carry the puck himself a bit too much on the center ice and needs to pass it earlier.
> 
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t used pretty random PP units and looked like they haven't been practicing it that much. PuljujÃ¤rvi played about 3 minutes on the powerplay total and got some one timers away from the left side but didn't score. Seemed to have some chemistry with Niemi on the PP already which is good to see this early.
> 
> Sure his finishing could be better but at this point it's more important for him to be able to play good two way game. His offensive game will improve once he gets comfortable with the system.
> 
> Aaltonen, Ikonen, Kalapudas and Huml were all worse than PuljujÃ¤rvi so I'm not really worried about him.




If Pulju can get his two way game up to standards and play within MarjamÃ¤ki's tactics, he will play regularly and the points will come. I hope that he doesn't need to go to Kajaani again all the time... But he will go there if MarjamÃ¤ki sees that he isn't ready to play in one of europes big teams.


----------



## VLU5

JJTT said:


> He was one of the most noticable players on the ice vs LuleÃ¥. Skated extremely well and was much better defensively than he was last year, forechecked the puck away from the defender two times.
> 
> Didn't get that much icetime on 5vs5 since both teams took a lot of penalties and KÃ¤rpÃ¤t played all 4 lines evenly but he definitely stood out in a good way.
> 
> Turned over the puck without much pressure a few times in the first period, but got better when the game went on. He tries to carry the puck himself a bit too much on the center ice and needs to pass it earlier.
> 
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t used pretty random PP units and looked like they haven't been practicing it that much. PuljujÃ¤rvi played about 3 minutes on the powerplay total and got some one timers away from the left side but didn't score. Seemed to have some chemistry with Niemi on the PP already which is good to see this early.
> 
> Sure his finishing could be better but at this point it's more important for him to be able to play good two way game. His offensive game will improve once he gets comfortable with the system.
> 
> Aaltonen, Ikonen, Kalapudas and Huml were all worse than PuljujÃ¤rvi so I'm not really worried about him.




Thanks for the update! Good to hear that his defensive game has proven. I hope he can develop in a stable environment this year and work on his game in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. I'm extremely excited to see what he can do with Niemi. I read that his passes already found JP's stick multiple times which is very promising. I hope that the coach will have the patience to keep those two guys together.

@FinnHockeyFan I don't get where you are going with this. I never said anything negative about his potential or anything. Neither did I say that the pre season games are important. If you'd read back this thread you would find me defending Jesse against all the skeptics here. Just for once I tried to give a non-biased report...


----------



## Guadana

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Toronto needs more defence than wingers, that's why i think Chychrun is going to Toronto.
> *And Jesse probably for*, Carolina Hurricanes or *New Jersey Devils*.




Your words in God`s ears


----------



## JJTT

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t is playing their first CHL game today vs Krefield. Starts 20:30 finnish time. 

PuljujÃ¤rvi is still playing with Huml and Niemi http://www.oulunkarpat.fi/fi/uutise...tanaan-karppien-kentalliset-illan-peliin.html

Stream: http://www.laola1.tv/en-int/live/krefeld-pinguine-karpat-oulu/371799.html


----------



## IceHockeyDude

JJTT said:


> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t is playing their first CHL game today vs Krefield. Starts 20:30 finnish time.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi is still playing with Huml and Niemi http://www.oulunkarpat.fi/fi/uutise...tanaan-karppien-kentalliset-illan-peliin.html
> 
> Stream: http://www.laola1.tv/en-int/live/krefeld-pinguine-karpat-oulu/371799.html




Says it is not available in this country


----------



## IceHockeyDude

http://livetv.sx/en/eventinfo/334496_krefeld_karpat/#webplayer_ifr|233328|334496|233328|191|2|en here's a working stream.


----------



## Jussi

ElHefe said:


> Says it is not available in this country




http://www.usagoals.com/icehockey/1257360/1/krefeld-pinguine-vs-karpat-live-stream-online.html


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Seemed very aggressive and goal-hungry on the power play and I liked it.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

Pulju assisted the first goal of KÃ¤rpÃ¤t


----------



## Leafs87

This kid is simply amazing.


----------



## Teukka

https://www.championshockeyleague.net/video/highlights-vienna-capitals-vs-karpat-oulu/1597/
A nice solo rush against three defensive players at 1:00 onwards


----------



## VLU5

https://www.facebook.com/OulunKarpat/videos/10155999090510181/



> "Here we go. This is my season. Pick me."




edit: I might add this is an advertisement for a finnish fantasy league.


----------



## agent082

VLU5 said:


> "Here we go. This is my season. Pick me."




For clarification it is an advertisement. Somebody else told him what he has to say.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

agent082 said:


> For clarification it is an advertisement. Somebody else told him what he has to say.




Nice stick handling nevertheless


----------



## FinPanda

I didn't notice any questions about PuljujÃ¤rvi's hockey IQ before this summer. Why it suddenly came up?

At first he can't score any goals and now his hockey IQ is bad. Is it result of the overhyping? He hasn't been very good in pre-season and CHL games from what I've heard but we'll see when the season starts and progresses.


----------



## Alexandrov

Porkkan4 said:


> I didn't notice any questions about PuljujÃ¤rvi's hockey IQ before this summer. Why it suddenly came up?




I was wondering the same thing. I don't see any basis for this claim.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Porkkan4 said:


> I didn't notice any questions about PuljujÃ¤rvi's hockey IQ before this summer. Why it suddenly came up?
> 
> At first he can't score any goals and now his hockey IQ is bad. Is it result of the overhyping? He hasn't been very good in pre-season and CHL games from what I've heard but we'll see when the season starts and progresses.




OH I kind of just talked about the whole IQ thing in the Laine thread, should've talked about it here instead I guess


----------



## VLU5

Porkkan4 said:


> I didn't notice any questions about PuljujÃ¤rvi's hockey IQ before this summer. Why it suddenly came up?
> 
> At first he can't score any goals and now his hockey IQ is bad. Is it result of the overhyping? He hasn't been very good in pre-season and CHL games from what I've heard but we'll see when the season starts and progresses.




People realized that his IQ has been bad all along but didn't notice it until now based on four CHL games.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

I think this is the exact same situation as with Laine's skating when PuljujÃ¤rvi was outplaying him. When one of Laine or PuljujÃ¤rvi is doing noticeably better, the other one's alleged flaws are magnified. Honestly I wouldn't worry about PuljujÃ¤rvi's hockey IQ.


----------



## Alexandrov

VLU5 said:


> People realized that his IQ has been bad all along but didn't notice it until now based on four CHL games.




 

Not to mention very few people actually watched the games.


----------



## JJTT

VLU5 said:


> People realized that his IQ has been bad all along but didn't notice it until now based on four CHL games.




His IQ isn't bad, average maybe.


----------



## BusQuets

JJTT said:


> His IQ isn't bad, average maybe.




How to spot sarcasm. course 101. Pulju has better hockey iq than laine. Just look at Laine in his own zone.. Ugly. I take 40 goal scorer Marian Hossa over 50 goals corer Kessel any day.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Tuomaz said:


> How to spot sarcasm. course 101. Pulju has better hockey iq than laine. Just look at Laine in his own zone.. Ugly. I take 40 goal scorer Marian Hossa over 50 goals corer Kessel any day.




His defensive game in his own zone isn't ugly. At least it hasn't been that in the preseason. Last season it mostly was, yes. 

Just look at PuljujÃ¤rvi's decision making.. Ugly. I take 50 goal scorer Lemieux over 30 goal scorer Evander Kane any day.


----------



## TimeZone

When does his regular season begin?


----------



## Jack DiBiase

TimeZone said:


> When does his regular season begin?



Friday


----------



## thomast

PuljujÃ¤rvi doesen't lack hockeyIQ he is very smart player but sometimes i would question his creativity with the puck.


----------



## Henkka

From Pronman's newest list:

2. Jesse Puljujarvi, RW, Karpat (Liiga)



> _Puljujarvi had one of the best 16-year-old seasons ever in Finlandâ€™s top league, up there with Aleksander Barkov's performance. He also had one of the greatest WJC performances ever by a triple under-age player. The best word to describe his game is â€œexcitement,â€ because every time heâ€™s bringing the puck up the ice, you think a goal is seconds away because of his high-end combination of size, speed and skill. Puljujarvi has a flair for the spectacular from close in and possesses a fantastic shot to finish from medium distances._


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

What's wrong with PuljujÃ¤rvi?
Regular season in FEL started tonight, and KÃ¤rpÃ¤t win Kalpa 1-2 in overtime.

But PuljujÃ¤rvi didn't score at all, he logged ice time 16:42 and got 4 penalty minutes for high sticking. 
What the heck MarjamÃ¤ki is doing does he has, any clue how to develop world class super-talent like PuljujÃ¤rvi?

If things won't change better, will be sad to see how low, PuljujÃ¤rvi will fall in NHL draft rankings. 
Now he's 2nd place in Craig Button's september's list, but how long he could keep that place.

PuljujÃ¤rvi should have been go to CHL ( Canadian Hockey League), there coaches will know how to develop world class super-talents.
Right now seems obvious MarjamÃ¤ki doesn't know that at all.


----------



## VLU5

FinnHockeyFan said:


> What's wrong with PuljujÃ¤rvi?
> Regular season in FEL started tonight, and KÃ¤rpÃ¤t win Kalpa 1-2 in overtime.
> 
> But PuljujÃ¤rvi didn't score at all, he logged ice time 16:42 and got 4 penalty minutes for high sticking.
> What the heck MarjamÃ¤ki is doing does he have, any clue how to develope world class super-talent like PuljujÃ¤rvi?
> 
> If things won't change better, will be sad to see how low, PuljujÃ¤rvi will falls in NHL draft rankings.
> Now he's 2nd place in Craig Button's september's list, but how long he could keep that place.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi should have been go to CHL, there coaches will know how to develop world class super-talents.
> Right know seems obvious MarjamÃ¤ki doesn't know that at all.




Did you watch the game?


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

FinnHockeyFan said:


> What's wrong with PuljujÃ¤rvi?
> Regular season in FEL started tonight, and KÃ¤rpÃ¤t win Kalpa 1-2 in overtime.
> 
> But PuljujÃ¤rvi didn't score at all, he logged ice time 16:42 and got 4 penalty minutes for high sticking.
> What the heck MarjamÃ¤ki is doing does he have, any clue how to develope world class super-talent like PuljujÃ¤rvi?




Forgot ?

Laine didn't get points either, so he's a bust, eh? I read that Pulju played better than in CHL games. No way he falls out of top 10, top 5 maybe.


----------



## JJTT

VLU5 said:


> Did you watch the game?




Yeah, he played really well. Stupid to complain.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

FinnHockeyFan said:


> What's wrong with PuljujÃ¤rvi?
> Regular season in FEL started tonight, and KÃ¤rpÃ¤t win Kalpa 1-2 in overtime.
> 
> But PuljujÃ¤rvi didn't score at all, he logged ice time 16:42 and got 4 penalty minutes for high sticking.
> What the heck MarjamÃ¤ki is doing does he has, any clue how to develop world class super-talent like PuljujÃ¤rvi?
> 
> If things won't change better, will be sad to see how low, PuljujÃ¤rvi will fall in NHL draft rankings.
> Now he's 2nd place in Craig Button's september's list, but how long he could keep that place.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi should have been go to CHL ( Canadian Hockey League), there coaches will know how to develop world class super-talents.
> Right now seems obvious MarjamÃ¤ki doesn't know that at all.





So aside from you being shocked that a 17 year old in a mens league didn't score one of aaall the two goals KÃ¤rpÃ¤t scored.. how well did he play tonight?


----------



## VLU5

teravaineSAROS said:


> So aside from you being shocked that a 17 year old in a mens league didn't score one of aaall the two goals KÃ¤rpÃ¤t scored.. how well did he play tonight?




Actually I think it was his best game since WJ. Used his strengths. Set up plays, shot the puck, skated well, challenged the dmen, played well in both ends. Finally played like a first liner. The reason he got so much ice-time was because he played so well so the coach wanted to put his line out there. Just unlucky he didn't get any points. It's only a matter of time before he's hyped again as much as any of the top prospects.


----------



## Fantomas

Henkka said:


> From Pronman's newest list:
> 
> 2. Jesse Puljujarvi, RW, Karpat (Liiga)




What WJC performance is Pronman talking about? The one with the zero points or something else?


----------



## Loffer

Fantomas said:


> What WJC performance is Pronman talking about? The one with the zero points or something else?




Quite right. The kid couldn't score to save his life. 
But let's wait and see how this "top tier" of the upcoming draft class unfolds and changes. We live - once again - interesting times.


----------



## tze

Fantomas said:


> What WJC performance is Pronman talking about? The one with the zero points or something else?




Atleast his U20 was a lot better than U18


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

OT: Since the Liiga website displays all shots over the course of a game, where the shot came from, who took them and what the outcome was, I was wondering if some Finns could confirm these translations:

Maali-goal
Maalvahti torjui- saved by goaltender
Laukus ohi maalin-shot wide of net
kenttapelaaja blokkasi-blocked by non goaltender


----------



## JJTT

LoveHateLeafs said:


> OT: Since the Liiga website displays all shots over the course of a game, where the shot came from, who took them and what the outcome was, I was wondering if some Finns could confirm these translations:
> 
> Maali-goal
> Maalvahti torjui- saved by goaltender
> Laukus ohi maalin-shot wide of net
> kenttapelaaja blokkasi-blocked by non goaltender




Correct.


----------



## Oan

I'm not sure if some of the finnish posters are just trolling or anti-trolling in both Pulju and Laine -threads right about now.


----------



## MMANumminen

Yeah..if he scores today he's back in top 3 ....talking about hyperbole fans


----------



## VictorLustig

finnhockeyfan said:


> what's wrong with puljujÃ¤rvi?
> Regular season in fel started tonight, and kÃ¤rpÃ¤t win kalpa 1-2 in overtime.
> 
> But puljujÃ¤rvi didn't score at all, he logged ice time 16:42 and got 4 penalty minutes for high sticking.
> What the heck marjamÃ¤ki is doing does he has, any clue how to develop world class super-talent like puljujÃ¤rvi?
> 
> If things won't change better, will be sad to see how low, puljujÃ¤rvi will fall in nhl draft rankings.
> Now he's 2nd place in craig button's september's list, but how long he could keep that place.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi should have been go to chl ( canadian hockey league), there coaches will know how to develop world class super-talents.
> Right now seems obvious marjamÃ¤ki doesn't know that at all.




Panic!


----------



## Jussi

Loffer said:


> *Quite right. The kid couldn't score to save his life.*
> But let's wait and see how this "top tier" of the upcoming draft class unfolds and changes. We live - once again - interesting times.




He was snakebitten, just like the rest of the team.


----------



## FinPanda

Huffman said:


> Panic!



Exactly what I was thinking when I read that post.

PuljujÃ¤rvi played a good game. I hope that today its shows on the scoreboard.


----------



## VLU5

MMANumminen said:


> Yeah..if he scores today he's back in top 3 ....talking about hyperbole fans




I mean it's quite understandable. His fans are anxious to see him succeed and when he doesn't they get frustrated. Then again if he gives us something to cheer about of course people will react to it. 

The one thing I liked about his game last night was that his line was creating chances and had some puck possession in the offensive zone. I was getting a bit worried that if the 1st line won't click soon the coach will break it up.


----------



## Jussi

I think he just scored to give KÃ¤rpÃ¤t a 2-1 lead.


----------



## JJTT

He scored, no need to panic


----------



## FinPanda

Jussi said:


> I think he just scored to give KÃ¤rpÃ¤t a 2-1 lead.



Yep!


----------



## Orvelo

Pulju scores from in front of the net where he was left alone and got a pass from back of the net and finishes with a wrister.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Just scored his first goal of the season against Kalpa. Kalpa forgot him in front of the net alone and he buried it. 

Almost thought he was a bust.


----------



## Orvelo

Im the Vatman said:


> Just scored his first goal of the season against Kalpa. Kalpa forgot him in front of the net alone and he buried it.
> 
> Almost thought he was a bust.




He hasn't scored two! He's a bust!


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Thank god he scored, I was just about to label him as a bust.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

If KÃ¤rpÃ¤t scores one more and he doesn't get more points, I'd still say he's a bust. I mean, come on, that's only 25% of the points he should get.


----------



## FinPanda

4 bust posts in a row. This amount of trolling from Finnish posters (us), wow. 

PuljujÃ¤rvi was good again. Nice to see him get a goal.


----------



## bob27

From bust to 1st overall lock in one night.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Confirmed career AHL'er


----------



## Loffer

This kid will be a future career beer league top scorer.


----------



## VLU5

Loffer said:


> This kid will be a future career beer league top scorer.




You understand that for him be top scorer he would need to be able score, right?


----------



## MMANumminen

What! He scored yesterday. He is god again


----------



## Karma_

MMANumminen said:


> What! He scored yesterday. He is god again




A god would have scored a hattrick while looking absolutely fabulous all the while.
But I am sure he could still carve a respectable, Jani Rita type career.


----------



## edd1e

You guys are just too funny..


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Karma_ said:


> A god would have scored a hattrick while looking absolutely fabulous all the while.
> But I am sure he could still carve a respectable, Jani Rita type career.




I Always saw him having more of a Jesse Joensuu-lite type of ceiling if he actually manages to pan out.


----------



## Henkka

Interesting to see that he had 8 shots on first game and no points. 1 shot in second game and it was a goal. 

Why so much difference..? also ice-time dropped from 16min (8 shots game) to 12 mins (goal game) between these games.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Henkka said:


> Interesting to see that he had 8 shots on first game and no points. 1 shot in second game and it was a goal.
> 
> Why so much difference..? also ice-time dropped from 16min (8 shots game) to 12 mins (goal game) between these games.




It's quite simple really. KÃ¤rpÃ¤t had more PP time and less SH time in the first game, which meant more time on ice for both PuljujÃ¤rvi and Huml. PuljujÃ¤rvi also probably played a minute or so in the OT in the first game. The rest is normal variation I'd think.

As for his shots, perhaps he used the first game to calibrate his shot and it was ready to go in the second game


----------



## Hokinaittii

Henkka said:


> Why so much difference..? also ice-time dropped from 16min (8 shots game) to 12 mins (goal game) between these games.



Must have been because MarjamÃ¤ki took a visit at Hfboards after the 1st game and came to realization PuljujÃ¤rvi was going to be a bust, hence the shortened ice time.

Now that it turned out not to be so, I'm expecting 36 minutes ice time on his next game.


----------



## Henkka

No, PuljujÃ¤rvi is gonna be great. But Laine will bust, because he didn't score on his first game.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Im the Vatman said:


> Must have been because MarjamÃ¤ki took a visit at Hfboards after the 1st game and came to realization PuljujÃ¤rvi was going to be a bust, hence the shortened ice time.
> 
> Now that it turned out not to be so, I'm expecting 36 minutes ice time on his next game.




More professionals should do that. If they would browse hfboards more we wouldnt need to put up with bad draft picks or bad trades or free agent signins. We got that ***** locked


----------



## Risingwind

teravaineSAROS said:


> More professionals should do that. If they would browse hfboards more we wouldnt need to put up with bad draft picks or bad trades or free agent signins. We got that ***** locked




It's amazing how they still don't realize that every prospect is a bust.


----------



## JJTT

Here is the goal from the other day


----------



## VLU5

Lasse Kukkonen, the captain of KÃ¤rpÃ¤t had a comment on PuljujÃ¤rvi

"I've never seen anyone having a wrist shot like that. If I had his shot I'd always shoot from the red line"


----------



## John Pedro

Looking forward to watching him today.


----------



## Teukka

That looks to me like a very weird (out-reached) position to get so much whip to the shot from. Liking it


----------



## Orvelo

Seems like he has moved to the fourth line.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

He got benched in the third for no apparent reason. The first line hasn't produced much, perhaps it was MarjamÃ¤ki's attempt to jump start their game. 

PuljujÃ¤rvi also played on the net front on PP, which is in my opinion is a waste of his talents. I'd like to see him on a different line and definitely in a different PP role. And I wish that he would slow his game down a bit, he is constantly rushing here and there and seems to want to get rid of the puck as soon as possible.


----------



## Loffer

HockeyHistorian said:


> He got benched in the third for no apparent reason. The first line hasn't produced much, perhaps it was MarjamÃ¤ki's attempt to jump start their game.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi also played on the net front on PP, which is in my opinion is a waste of his talents. I'd like to see him on a different line and definitely in a different PP role. *And I wish that he would slow his game down a bit, he is constantly rushing here and there and seems to want to get rid of the puck as soon as possible.*




No wonder there. That infamous hockey iq strikes back. Gloomy.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Loffer said:


> No wonder there. That infamous hockey iq strikes back. Gloomy.




I doubt it has much to do with his "hockey IQ" (a term which I hate). I think he is just trying to be a good team player and is perhaps playing it too safe. I hope MarjamÃ¤ki or someone in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has enough sense in him to speak about it to PuljujÃ¤rvi. Or even Jukka Jalonen, who I believe referred to PuljujÃ¤rvi as having "to improve his superstar play a little bit".


----------



## Henkka

HockeyHistorian said:


> He got benched in the third for no apparent reason. The first line hasn't produced much, perhaps it was MarjamÃ¤ki's attempt to jump start their game.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi also played on the net front on PP, which is in my opinion is a waste of his talents.




This sounds same is Babcock messed up with Tomas Jurco at last season.

Watched the game and Pulju looked really lost. After the benching, MÃ¤enalanen was superb instantly when changed to net-front, but he has always been great on that job.

Let Jesse be like Laine is at Tappara. Plays with his strenghts.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

who are his typical linemates? i keep getting confused with #8 guy as their black jersey numbers are super hard to tell with terrible quality....my eyes are just dying


----------



## JJTT

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> who are his typical linemates? i keep getting confused with #8 guy as their black jersey numbers are super hard to tell with terrible quality....my eyes are just dying




#71 Ivan Huml and #47 Mika Niemi. #8 is Saku MÃ¤enalanen.

Saw the game live and meh, he just doesn't have any chemistry with Huml which messes up the whole line. They need some faster guy like Junttila there.


----------



## VLU5

JJTT said:


> #71 Ivan Huml and #47 Mika Niemi. #8 is Saku MÃ¤enalanen.
> 
> Saw the game live and meh, he just doesn't have any chemistry with Huml which messes up the whole line. They need some faster guy like Junttila there.




I agree. Both Niemi and Huml, even though skilled, are kind of floaters out there. They don't match Jesse's style of play. Junttila might be just perfect for that first line because at the moment no one on that line can hold on to the puck in the offensive zone. 

I also hope he gets used to battling with strong dmen because at the moment it seems like his balance and strength are not there yet.


----------



## FinProspects

We are witnessing a major **** up of a promising prospect, people. Thanks KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, MarjamÃ¤ki.. thank you.


----------



## Loffer

FinProspects said:


> We are witnessing a major **** up of a promising prospect, people. Thanks KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, MarjamÃ¤ki.. thank you.




Hell yeah! I always kept this MarjamÃ¤ki dude in high regards what comes to competence but the guy seems to be out to lunch here.

What a ******** ******.


----------



## FinProspects

Loffer said:


> Hell yeah! I always kept this MarjamÃ¤ki dude in high regards what comes to competence but the guy seems to be out to lunch here.
> 
> What a ******** ******.




What they are doing in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t: 
- Developing players with a focus good all-around play-> Forget your strenghts, just become another twoway player in the mold of every finnish hockey player.
- PuljujÃ¤rvi has used the term "Voittava jÃ¤Ã¤kiekko" (Winning hockey) several times
- To me that stands for this erkkawesterlund 4offensive lines rotation hockey, with high energy, fast, aggressive-playing style. With zero room for individual skill. 

Look, I understand that for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t its most important to win games. They have very good team and will again go far. But it just isnt a place to be 17year old player apparently. 

S. Aho definately seems to fit better because he is a villepeltonen-closen basically. 

I've said this 1000 times but: Focus on your strenghts, not weaknesses. For Pulju that would mean:more skill, speed and goal scoring. Not defensive coverage, play without the puck, backchecking etc..

Thank you, I rest my case.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

FinProspects said:


> What they are doing in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t:
> - Developing players with a focus good all-around play-> Forget your strenghts, just become another twoway player in the mold of every finnish hockey player.
> - PuljujÃ¤rvi has used the term "Voittava jÃ¤Ã¤kiekko" (Winning hockey) several times
> - To me that stands for this erkkawesterlund 4offensive lines rotation hockey, with high energy, fast, aggressive-playing style. With zero room for individual skill.
> 
> Look, I understand that for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t its most important to win games. They have very good team and will again go far. But it just isnt a place to be 17year old player apparently.
> 
> S. Aho definately seems to fit better because he is a villepeltonen-closen basically.
> 
> I've said this 1000 times but: Focus on your strenghts, not weaknesses. For Pulju that would mean:more skill, speed and goal scoring. Not defensive coverage, play without the puck, backchecking etc..
> 
> Thank you, I rest my case.




Let's see how PuljujÃ¤rvi's develop continues.

If / when Finnish junior coaching has one big problem, it'll be that some coaches hasn't no clue how to develop individual skills.
By the way what'll be best for PuljujÃ¤rvi, if his developing totally stops in Oulun KÃ¤rpÃ¤t.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

Let's not panic here. They have played only a few games and Pulju has already scored. It's not really the points that matter the most. If he scored 5 points the whole season he would still be as gifted and skilled player as he has been.


----------



## WhiskeyYerTheDevils

How has he looked compared to last year?

I agree with those regarding playing to his strengths. When you've got a 17 year old Kovalchuk-lite, you loosen the leash.


----------



## FinProspects

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> How has he looked compared to last year?
> 
> I agree with those regarding playing to his strengths. When you've got a 17 year old Kovalchuk-lite, you loosen the leash.




Well thats the main problem here. He has not progressed at all. He has been quite frankly very medicore in most of the games. I dont know, I'm very concerned with his play at the moment.

For PuljujÃ¤rvi, we have to be critical. He is in talks to be the first Finnish #1 draft pick ever. You cannot play sluggishly during your draft year, its simple as that. If he was another 1-2 rounder I wouldnt be this eager to comment, **** happens with junior players. But for Pulju, he needs to start performing at least in few months in order to even be a top5 pick.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

ElHefe said:


> Let's not panic here. They have played only a few games and Pulju has already scored. It's not really the points that matter the most. If he scored 5 points the whole season he would still be as gifted and skilled player as he has been.




I agree. However, I think he should be put in a position to succeed rather than fail. I have the utmost faith in MarjamÃ¤ki being a better coach than I am, but it would be very interesting to hear why he has played Pulju in a way that he has.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

He will have a lot of chances to pick up his game. The WJCs, U18, CHL games..


----------



## JJTT

Playing with PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤ and Pirnes today. I think that should work better.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

JJTT said:


> Playing with PyÃ¶rÃ¤lÃ¤ and Pirnes today. I think that should work better.




Any stream?


----------



## JJTT

teravaineSAROS said:


> Any stream?





http://onhockey.tv/


----------



## WhiskeyYerTheDevils

How has he looked lately? Seems like he's fallen out of a lot of people's top 3??


----------



## kelsier

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> How has he looked lately? Seems like he's fallen out of a lot of people's top 3??




That's nothing but Finns' lack of patience. Not making much impact in the first 4 or so games automaticly drops you down the charts. But for him to fall down from top 3 means Laine entering top 3, which seems to be the case here. Pulju's had the slowest start from the "big 4" but he's as good as advertised still. The season barely started so who really even cares at this point. Having a Finn dropping another from top3 can't be that bad though when looking in the grand scheme of things, eh.


----------



## Loffer

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> How has he looked lately? Seems like he's fallen out of a lot of people's top 3??




Let me put it this way: "Not that graceful"...


----------



## JJTT

Loffer said:


> Let me put it this way: "Not that graceful"...




 Did you even watch the last two games? He was a lot better in those than he was earlier. 

His defensive game has seriously improved compared to last year, still zero goals scored vs PuljujÃ¤rvi this season in Liiga/CHL.


----------



## skillhockey

JJTT said:


> Did you even watch the last two games? He was a lot better in those than he was earlier.
> 
> His defensive game has seriously improved compared to last year, still zero goals scored vs PuljujÃ¤rvi this season in Liiga/CHL.




While he has some responsibilities for his team, his defensive game means very little for his draft and career. We finns could make handful of teams with defensively responsible forwards, we have lot of those. He should be scoring and making plays, you don't draft top 3(forward) for his defensive skills. 

I haven't seen him play this year so i won't comment on that but i hope he's trying to score and not be too much of a team player and steer his career to wrong direction(mediocre team player).


----------



## Zaddy

Haven't watched him in any games this year but by the nature of his game and his position I feel he is the most likely to drop on draft day compared to the other guys around his position in the draftrankings. I don't think he is going to fall out of the top10 but I can see him getting drafted somewhere between 5-9. We'll see though, the season is young and much can happen.


----------



## Ihmeilja

skillhockey said:


> While he has some responsibilities for his team, his defensive game means very little for his draft and career. We finns could make handful of teams with defensively responsible forwards, we have lot of those. He should be scoring and making plays, you don't draft top 3(forward) for his defensive skills.




You mean you are watching just the stats and thats all that matters to you. You know, they cant give him that big role in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t, if his all around game is not good enough and surely they would like to have an all around excelent scoring forward in NHL and in the NT aswell. 
Jesse is in transition to pro game and in this phase he needs play more of a winning hockey than in juniors.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

Also defensive awareness mean a big benefit for his future. NHL teams respect team-players and those who have versatile qualities. For example Barkov is amazing both ways. Pulkkinen is or at least was very one-dimensional which meant he could benefit the team only by doing points. If Pulkkinen were a great skater and all-around player he would already be in NHL.


----------



## Alexandrov

Zaddy Zads said:


> Haven't watched him in any games this year but by the nature of his game and his position I feel he is the most likely to drop on draft day compared to the other guys around his position in the draftrankings. I don't think he is going to fall out of the top10 but I can see him getting drafted somewhere between 5-9. We'll see though, the season is young and much can happen.




I think this is unrealistic. There isn't enough elite talent in this draft to drop a player with PuljujÃ¤rvi's toolset out of the top 4. People are just overreacting to a handful of apparently subpar games.


----------



## BusQuets

skillhockey said:


> While he has some responsibilities for his team, his defensive game means very little for his draft and career. We finns could make handful of teams with defensively responsible forwards, we have lot of those. He should be scoring and making plays, you don't draft top 3(forward) for his defensive skills.
> 
> I haven't seen him play this year so i won't comment on that but i hope he's trying to score and not be too much of a team player and steer his career to wrong direction(mediocre team player).




35 goals scorer Hossa >> 40 goal scorer Kessel.


----------



## Zaddy

Alexandrov said:


> I think this is unrealistic.* There isn't enough elite talent in this draft* to drop a player with PuljujÃ¤rvi's toolset out of the top 4. People are just overreacting to a handful of apparently subpar games.




I'd strongly disagree. There's tons of guys who are very intruiging and can rise big time with a strong year. Laine, Tkachuk, Jones, Sokolov, Juolevi, Brown, Benson, Steel, Nylander, Bellows, Gauthier, Dubois, GrundstrÃ¶m. I can see all of those guys challenging for a spot within the top10 and the first 6 guys I mentioned I can all see having a legit shot at going top5. PuljujÃ¤rvi being top4 is far from a given. Obviously, as of right now he's a top4 pick but a lot can change between now and then. We see guys who are ranked highly the year before drop dramatically when the draft rolls around. Kylington was a consensus top10 pick going to last year and at times he seemed almost to be a given as a top5 pick, then he fell all the way to #60. I don't see PuljujÃ¤rvi falling that far at all but he can easily drop a few spots if he doesn't have a strong year.


----------



## Alexandrov

Zaddy Zads said:


> I'd strongly disagree. There's tons of guys who are very intruiging and can rise big time with a strong year. Laine, Tkachuk, Jones, Sokolov, Juolevi, Brown, Benson, Steel, Nylander, Bellows, Gauthier, Dubois, GrundstrÃ¶m. I can see all of those guys challenging for a spot within the top10 and the first 6 guys I mentioned I can all see having a legit shot at going top5. PuljujÃ¤rvi being top4 is far from a given. Obviously, as of right now he's a top4 pick but a lot can change between now and then. We see guys who are ranked highly the year before drop dramatically when the draft rolls around. Kylington was a consensus top10 pick going to last year and at times he seemed almost to be a given as a top5 pick, then he fell all the way to #60. I don't see PuljujÃ¤rvi falling that far at all but he can easily drop a few spots if he doesn't have a strong year.




I think it is very unlikely that any team sitting at #4 or maybe #5 pick would pass on PuljujÃ¤rvi type prospect. He's big, fast, slick puck handler, excellent shot, good play without the puck, backchecks hard. There's no real holes in his game, and he has an elite toolset. Those type of players get picked early even if they put up a unspectacular season.


----------



## Hisch13r

Tuomaz said:


> 35 goals scorer Hossa >> 40 goal scorer Kessel.




PPG Kessel>65 point Hossa


----------



## Orvelo

Alexandrov said:


> I think it is very unlikely that any team sitting at #4 or maybe #5 pick would pass on PuljujÃ¤rvi type prospect. He's big, fast, slick puck handler, excellent shot, good play without the puck, backchecks hard. There's no real holes in his game, and he has an elite toolset. Those type of players get picked early even if they put up a unspectacular season.




Excellent shot? mediocre at best


----------



## Zaddy

Alexandrov said:


> I think it is very unlikely that any team sitting at #4 or maybe #5 pick would pass on PuljujÃ¤rvi type prospect. He's big, fast, slick puck handler, excellent shot, good play without the puck, backchecks hard. There's no real holes in his game, and he has an elite toolset. Those type of players get picked early even if they put up a unspectacular season.




The thing is, most of those guys I mentioned have similar skillsets. Tkachuk, Jones, Brown, Bellows, Dubois, Gauthier are all big guys who are good skaters and can put up a lot of points. You can add in Laine and Sokolov there too as big guys with decent enough skating. Then you have Juolevi who, in my mind, would be a great consolation prize for teams looking for a franchise-type d-man but aren't drafting high enough to get Chychrun. I think PuljujÃ¤rvi can't really afford a "meh" season with this kind of competition. He needs to keep proving (and improving) himself as the season goes on if he wants to maintain his advantage over the other guys.


----------



## Loffer

Zaddy Zads said:


> The thing is, most of those guys I mentioned have similar skillsets. Tkachuk, Jones, Brown, Bellows, Dubois, Gauthier are all big guys who are good skaters and can put up a lot of points. You can add in Laine and Sokolov there too as big guys with decent enough skating. Then you have Juolevi who, in my mind, would be a great consolation prize for teams looking for a franchise-type d-man but aren't drafting high enough to get Chychrun. I think PuljujÃ¤rvi can't really afford a "meh" season with this kind of competition. He needs to keep proving (and improving) himself as the season goes on if he wants to maintain his advantage over the other guys.




This.


----------



## VLU5

Orvelo said:


> Excellent shot? mediocre at best




Forgot


----------



## 7even

Alexandrov said:


> I think this is unrealistic. There isn't enough elite talent in this draft to drop a player with PuljujÃ¤rvi's toolset out of the top 4. People are just overreacting to a handful of apparently subpar games.




Yeah. PuljujÃ¤rvi has a package that defines elite upside. 30g potential probably isn't going top make it out of the top 5, 6'4 30g potential definitely won't.


----------



## JJTT

16:19 icetime and +2 today. Liiga stats gave him a phantom assist and only +1. Weird.


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

JJTT said:


> 16:19 icetime and +2 today. Liiga stats gave him a phantom assist and only +1. Weird.




How was he otherwise? He looked pretty good in the highlights of that game. He had a breakaway, his forechecking led directly to a goal, and he seemed to be in the right place a lot even when the bounces didn't go his way. Of course, those are only the highlights.


----------



## JJTT

LoveHateLeafs said:


> How was he otherwise? He looked pretty good in the highlights of that game. He had a breakaway, his forechecking led directly to a goal, and he seemed to be in the right place a lot even when the bounces didn't go his way. Of course, those are only the highlights.




Yeah he has started playing better. Is at the right place at the right time, gives good passes, gets shots on goal etc. His puck handling still looks a bit off, hopefully that will improve.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

JJTT said:


> Yeah he has started playing better. Is at the right place at the right time, gives good passes, gets shots on goal etc. His puck handling still looks a bit off, hopefully that will improve.




I guess he has always (successfully) relied on his speed to get past by defenders and has not had to rely on his stickhandling as much as a slower guy like Laine. Like you said, hopefully he improves it.


----------



## Jussi

Scored a goal a few minutes ago.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Video of the goal please?


----------



## Erikfromfin

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Video of the goal please?




in there highlights of the game
http://liiga.fi/ottelut/2015-2016/runkosarja/7658/seuranta/


----------



## Hokinaittii

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Video of the goal please?


----------



## JJTT

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t just has zero offensive system now, defenseman dump the puck in after the red line. PuljujÃ¤rvi has been active on the center ice and open for passes yet nobody has ever passed the puck to him. Well once yesterday and he got a breakaway from that.


----------



## Jason MacIsaac

Ginger Jesus said:


> PPG Kessel>65 point Hossa



Not even close


----------



## LEAFANFORLIFE23

The thought of adding a prospect like this to Marner, Nylander excites me, not to mention we already have a top young D is Rielly


----------



## teravaineSAROS

He looks like he'll have the physique of a f****** champion as an adult


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

It might be about KÃ¤rpÃ¤t's play, but to me PuljujÃ¤rvi's game looks pretty meh even if I compare him to Rantanen last fall. I'm not trying to hate anyone or pump anyone's tires, but more has to be expected from JP if he wants to be even the second best Finn in this draft. And if he wants to become more than a seanbergenheim 2.0. Yes he did score today, but he didn't produce anything else. If he wants to be a top 5 guy, he has to bring extra every night. Well, not every night, but at least more often than not.


----------



## Hisch13r

Jason MacIsaac said:


> Not even close




So you also think Hossa>Kane?


----------



## Fonzieleaf

Finnish Tank Support said:


> It might be about KÃ¤rpÃ¤t's play, but to me PuljujÃ¤rvi's game looks pretty meh even if I compare him to Rantanen last fall. I'm not trying to hate anyone or pump anyone's tires, but more has to be expected from JP if he wants to be even the second best Finn in this draft. And if he wants to become more than a seanbergenheim 2.0. Yes he did score today, but he didn't produce anything else. If he wants to be a top 5 guy, he has to bring extra every night. Well, not every night, but at least more often than not.




Well would anyone say Laine is ahead of him now, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## Kaheli

Laine is clearly ahed of him at this point. But its too early to tell how it looks like at the end of the season.


----------



## BusQuets

Fonzieleaf said:


> Well would anyone say Laine is ahead of him now, or is it too early to tell?




Maybe for some who realize how different the game in the NHL is. Right now Matthews and Puljujarvi look like players who don't have any weaknesses but Laine's bad skating is and will be a very big weakness. Before he can fix that he won't be in the top3 talks.


----------



## edd1e

I think PuljujÃ¤rvi has best tools overall from this draft group to be successful in the NHL. He may be in a bit of a slump right now, but look at him shine in the upcoming WJC.


----------



## Coedae

Fonzieleaf said:


> Well would anyone say Laine is ahead of him now, or is it too early to tell?




Laine really is ahead at this point. Laine has always have higher ceiling than PuljujÃ¤rvi imo. PuljujÃ¤rvi is better skater and was more mature overall last year, when Laine had problems with skating and this Hlinka tournament thing etc. so PuljujÃ¤rvi looked much safer bet last year. Laine's skating looks good now, he's not very agile, but when he gets the speed going, he's really fast. Laine is towering forward with absolute great shot, offensive instincts and hungry to score. It's also really impressive how much Laine has developed. PuljujÃ¤rvi is having a slump right now, however he'll be great pick. But imo Laine is that kind of a guy you need to draft high. PuljujÃ¤rvi -type players you can more easily find in later rounds.


----------



## thomast

2 points in his 2 last games isn't slumping. He is on streak tbh. I agree that PuljujÃ¤rvi has best tools of every prospect at this draft but it seems that he has hard times to get it together excluding some flashes at times. Laine to me is ahead him by decent margin right now.


----------



## BusQuets

Coedae said:


> Laine really is ahead at this point. Laine has always have higher ceiling than PuljujÃ¤rvi imo. PuljujÃ¤rvi is better skater and was more mature overall last year, when Laine had problems with skating and this Hlinka tournament thing etc. so PuljujÃ¤rvi looked much safer bet last year. Laine's skating looks good now, he's not very agile, but when he gets the speed going, he's really fast. Laine is towering forward with absolute great shot, offensive instincts and hungry to score. It's also really impressive how much Laine has developed. PuljujÃ¤rvi is having a slump right now, however he'll be great pick. But imo Laine is that kind of a guy you need to draft high. PuljujÃ¤rvi -type players you can more easily find in later rounds.




Laine's top speed is average not great and it doesn't even matter because you rarely have time in the NHL to build up your speed circling around your zone like Laine always do when generating speed. His agility, edge work and acceleration is bad and that's what is the most important apect.


----------



## Coedae

thomast said:


> 2 points in his 2 last games isn't slumping. He is on streak tbh.




Yeah but you have to look behind the scoreboard. While Laine has been Tappara's best forward in many games, PuljujÃ¤rvi seems like playing decent overall but not really getting anything going. Laine has made tons of changes by himself. Not saying PuljujÃ¤rvi has been bad or anything, but Laine just has been so great that it's seems PuljujÃ¤rvi is slumping. And got to say, PuljujÃ¤rvi now has 12 (?) games this season and 2+2=4 points. Last years 21 games 4+7=11 points looks great and I expected maybe too much. Laine 11 games and 5+4=9 points this year. Basically PuljujÃ¤rvi needs to get going soon and I really hope he will.


----------



## Coedae

Tuomaz said:


> Laine's top speed is average not great and it doesn't even matter because you rarely have time in the NHL to build up your speed circling around your zone like Laine always do when generating speed. His agility, edge work and acceleration is bad and that's what is the most important apect.




So if he improved his skating so much this summer, why you think that this is the level Laine will stay? I'm sure that his skating is going to be better and better. Skating won't never be one of his strenghts, but I'm sure it won't be a problem either. If PuljujÃ¤rvi plays whole year at this level he is playing right now and same thing with Laine, I'm really shocked if PuljujÃ¤rvi gets picked higher.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Tuomaz said:


> Laine's top speed is average not great and it doesn't even matter because you rarely have time in the NHL to build up your speed circling around your zone like Laine always do when generating speed. His agility, edge work and acceleration is bad and that's what is the most important apect.




Wait, is this Mikko Rantanen of 13-14 season you're talking about? Oh wait, did they train together last summer? What do they call Rantanen today, "Hot wheels" was it? Oh, and mind you, on Liiga standards Laine's top speed is over average. IMO he's not that far behind JP as some say. 

But I do have to say Laine's hype train has gone out of hand. I mean, not everything he does is super special like some Finns are screaming through their hype-glasses.


----------



## Loffer

There' s no reason to argue when you can sum it neatly:

1) Laine has all the tools NEEDED and the toolbox.
2) Pulju has ALL the tools but NO toolbox.
--------------------------------------------------
Laine will go higher, in the top-3; Pulju will have to settle for the late 1st.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Loffer said:


> There' s no reason to argue when you can sum it neatly:
> 
> 1) Laine has all the tools NEEDED and the toolbox.
> 2) Pulju has ALL the tools but NO toolbox.
> --------------------------------------------------
> Laine will go higher, in the top-3; Pulju will have to settle for the late 1st.




There's a reason to argue when you sum it up inaccurately. It sounds nice rhetorically to put it that way; but in reality you cant simplify those two players like that


----------



## Oan

How do you translate tools and toolbox for the hockey-jargon challenged people?


----------



## Jussi

Loffer said:


> There' s no reason to argue when you can sum it neatly:
> 
> 1) Laine has all the tools NEEDED and the toolbox.
> 2) Pulju has ALL the tools but NO toolbox.
> --------------------------------------------------
> Laine will go higher, in the top-3;* Pulju will have to settle for the late 1st*.




Nope.


----------



## FiLe

Oan said:


> How do you translate tools and toolbox for the hockey-jargon challenged people?



Uh... when mommy and daddy love each other very much...


----------



## bob27

Oan said:


> How do you translate tools and toolbox for the hockey-jargon challenged people?




This tbh. Never quite understood that phrase.


----------



## Teukka

Loffer said:


> There' s no reason to argue when you can sum it neatly:
> 
> 1) Laine has all the tools NEEDED and the toolbox.
> 2) Pulju has ALL the tools but NO toolbox.
> 
> // _followed by people not being able to interpret this_



I'll try my best to analyze this. What he's saying is that both Laine and Pulju want to fix a sink (preferably the sink of someone's mom dressed in a bathrobe, just to make this sound like a porno). Pulju is carrying the entire tool department of the hardware store with him, while Laine has all the tools necessary for sink-fixing handily in a toolbox. So while Pulju is still going through his pile wondering which tool to use, Laine has already fixed that sink with his more limited but already assembled toolset.


----------



## bob27

Teukka said:


> I'll try my best to analyze this. What he's saying is that both Laine and Pulju want to fix a sink (preferably the sink of someone's mom dressed in a bathrobe, just to make this sound like a porno). Pulju is carrying the entire tool department of the hardware store with him, while Laine has all the tools necessary for sink-fixing handily in a toolbox. So while Pulju is still going through his pile wondering which tool to use, Laine has already fixed that sink with his more limited but already assembled toolset.




This only makes the analogy sound more bizarre.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

I've understood the lack of toolbox as lack of hockey IQ. You can have all these physical and technical abilities, but you need the IQ to use them well.


----------



## Loffer

mikaH said:


> This only makes the analogy sound more bizarre.




Is this so called undetectable "sarcasm"? Have you been staying in that casket for how long?


----------



## YARR123

Before someone wants to write off PuljujÃ¤rvi and denounce him hockey IQ-challenged, I might as well remind some of ye good folk that PuljujÃ¤rvi is, at this moment, a top-5 pick on every draft ranking/list out there. They are written by scouts that have seen the same games as you people have, except, unlike you, they are professionals in assessing the potential of young hockey players. 

Therefore, I think it's very premature to talk about "all the tools but no toolbox" when it comes to PuljujÃ¤rvi. Also very premature to talk about him slipping to a late 1st....


----------



## Risingwind

Again with the lack of "hockey IQ" for PuljujÃ¤rvi. I don't understand where this meme originated from or how it persists. Up until this particular junction in space-time he's been touted as a prospect with exceptional "hockey IQ" from what I've witnessed, even at the end of last season. What exactly has changed in him to produce this kind of impression? If it was a change over a longer period of time I could perhaps understand it better, but this is almost like flicking a light switch. Would he have better "hockey IQ" if he had scored a couple more points?


----------



## VLU5

I think we're starting to see some flashes. He's maybe not as dominating as Laine with the puck but he's actually playing very solid right now. He does smart things with the puck, he seems stronger and he's getting scoring chances with increasing rate. He can move the puck quickly in tight spaces and he's playing great defensively. I don't think a single goal has been scored against his team when he's been on the ice. Huml and Niemi were horrible fit for him but on 2nd line he's been better. 

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t play such slow hockey always passing the puck back to their zone and making the slow breakout. He needs the puck moved more quickly so he wouldn't have to circle back to his own zone all the time. Playing style wise the current system is not the best for him but he's getting there.


----------



## Orvelo

To me the problem here is that he doesnt get the puck on full speed almost never. In kÃ¤rpÃ¤t's system they pass the puck on their zone then go slow when the opposition has a trap there and they just dump the puck. Laine gets the puck in to the offensive zone with force and they strike more quickly.


----------



## Jussi

Risingwind said:


> Again with the lack of "hockey IQ" for PuljujÃ¤rvi. I don't understand where this meme originated from or how it persists. Up until this particular junction in space-time he's been touted as a prospect with exceptional "hockey IQ" from what I've witnessed, even at the end of last season. What exactly has changed in him to produce this kind of impression? If it was a change over a longer period of time I could perhaps understand it better, but this is almost like flicking a light switch. Would he have better "hockey IQ" if he had scored a couple more points?




Hell, even GÃ¶ran Stubb from ISS said recently that PuljujÃ¤rvi has a good hockey IQ.


----------



## Orvelo

Jussi said:


> Hell, even GÃ¶ran Stubb from ISS said recently that PuljujÃ¤rvi has a good hockey IQ.




GÃ¶ran stubb is biased. Before Kapanen's draft he said he is the best european and he went 22. and Nylander 8.


----------



## BusQuets

Orvelo said:


> GÃ¶ran stubb is biased. Before Kapanen's draft he said he is the best european and he went 22. and Nylander 8.




Yet his opinion is 100 times more relevant than yours or Loffer's who are the ones shipping this false notion.


----------



## Risingwind

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has been slow to start this season and their play has been quite sloppy overall, I'd say it's a pretty good example of double championship hangover. Losing Donskoi and Kemppainen hurt them much worse than I expected and their final line mate Junttila has been trying to fit in a new spot, but so far it's been nothing like last season. I'm sure they'll start to rev up their engines as the new lines get some chemistry, for now the general confusion makes the team weaker and it has an effect on how much PuljujÃ¤rvi can do as well. I'm still expecting him to rise up to the challenge like the other KÃ¤rpÃ¤t kids, at least they now have a good chance to cement their position as key players.


----------



## Jussi

Tuomaz said:


> Yet his opinion is 100 times more relevant than yours or Loffer's who are the ones shipping this false notion.




Exactly.

This is what he said about PuljujÃ¤rvi in July:

http://www.mtv.fi/sport/jaakiekko/n...muavat-suomalaislupausta-torni-jaalla/5219640



> â€“ PuljujÃ¤rvi on torni jÃ¤Ã¤llÃ¤, mutta yllÃ¤ttÃ¤vÃ¤n hyvin liikkuva. HÃ¤nellÃ¤ on mahtavat hyÃ¶kkÃ¤ysvaistot, mutta hÃ¤n tuntee myÃ¶s puolustusvelvoitteensa, Stubb kuvailee NHL.comille.




"PuljujÃ¤rvi is a tower on the ice but surprisingly well moving. He's got awesome offensvie instincts but is also responsible defensively."


----------



## FinPanda

But hey even Stubb prefers Laine. He said that in some Yle Puhe interview.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

I only wish we could discuss PuljujÃ¤rvi or Laine without constantly comparing them with each other. They are both great.


----------



## myrsky

It's truly been a very disappointing start to the season for him. I've now watched 13 games of PuljujÃ¤rvi this season, and paid close attention on every shift he's played. It's frustrating to watch him because he makes so many stupid mistakes in every game. If they kept statistics on giveaways in the SM-Liiga, PuljujÃ¤rvi would top the table easily. And the puck is constantly bouncing when he has it. Still you can't really put a finger on what's wrong with him.

This is the kind of playing I expected to see a lot from him this season. This is what he's good at:



(3:15-->)

So far, we've seen nothing. He's trying, but it feels like he has left the handbrake on when every other top prospect has disappeared over the horizon. The potential is still there, no question about that, but he needs to figure himself out.


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

myrsky said:


> It's truly been a very disappointing start to the season for him. I've now watched 13 games of PuljujÃ¤rvi this season, and paid close attention on every shift he's played. It's frustrating to watch him because he makes so many stupid mistakes in every game. If they kept statistics on giveaways in the SM-Liiga, PuljujÃ¤rvi would top the table easily. And the puck is constantly bouncing when he has it. Still you can't really put a finger on what's wrong with him.
> 
> This is the kind of playing I expected to see a lot from him this season. This is what he's good at:




So you expect him to continually succeed at making highlight-reel plays that constitute a vanishingly small percentage of the goals scored in every single hockey league?

Also, taken on their own, giveaways are useless as a stat because they penalize players for handling the puck. You can't give the puck away if you never get it in the first place.


----------



## Loffer

LoveHateLeafs said:


> So you expect him to continually succeed at making highlight-reel plays that constitute a vanishingly small percentage of the goals scored in every single hockey league?
> 
> Also, taken on their own, giveaways are useless as a stat because they penalize players for handling the puck. You can't give the puck away if you never get it in the first place.




Okay, guys. The problem is just that this guy ain't no rocket scientist and you can tell it watching him. 

And Laine simply performs on another level due to his superior cognitive percepual faculties on the ice.

Piece.


----------



## myrsky

LoveHateLeafs said:


> So you expect him to continually succeed at making highlight-reel plays that constitute a vanishingly small percentage of the goals scored in every single hockey league?




No.

But right now he won't end up on any highlight reel because in similar situations he always loses the puck (even when there is no pressure) or he doesn't even try to carry the puck but gives a three-feet pass to the nearest player.



> Also, taken on their own, giveaways are useless as a stat because they penalize players for handling the puck. You can't give the puck away if you never get it in the first place.




Giveaways wouldn't be such a bad thing if he gave us some highlight stuff every once in a while, but right now it's all bad plays and not a single good play. And that's frustrating. People think nowadays that he's supposed to be some kind of all-around player but that kind of plays that I linked made him a 1# overall consideration in the first place. And at the moment he's not playing his game. Maybe he's trying too much to please coach MarjamÃ¤ki who has his own complex tactics.


----------



## FiLe

What comes to this whole "tools and toolbox" thing (birds and bees aside), I think it could refer not to the hockey IQ, which stands for a player's overall awareness to the things going on around him and the skill required to do the right things - but a player's self-awareness of his own capabilities.

Therefore, even a scrub can have the "toolbox" so to speak, if he knows what he can do and what he can't. A grinder who knows he's a grinder plays to his strengths and tries not to be a scorer. It's a thing related to being a mature player compared to one still in development.

PuljujÃ¤rvi is physically very impressive player, but obviously does not have a full command of his skills and sometimes displays overconfidence in those that are not fully there yet. This tends to lead to easy-to-read solutions and obvious blunders on ice. Laine appears more aware as to what his strengths and weaknesses are, and knows how to use the former and downplay the latter.


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

Loffer said:


> Okay, guys. The problem is just that this guy ain't no rocket scientist and you can tell it watching him.
> 
> And Laine simply performs on another level due to his superior cognitive percepual faculties on the ice.
> 
> Piece.




My post wasn't about Laine's hockey IQ, which is reportedly excellent. It was about what constitutes realistic expectations for a player, any player. We remember those sorts of plays precisely because they're so rare. It simply isn't realistic for any hockey player, even Sidney Crosby, to execute those plays day in and day out. Luckily, we don't need them to, because hockey is ultimately a game of percentages and players that maximize their chances generally do well in the long-run.

For those in this thread who have already written off Puljujarvi, may I suggest that it's probably time we did a post-mortem. 

Namely, how was it that Jesse Puljujarvi managed to fool his junior, national, Mestis and Liiga coaches into giving him icetime, coveted national junior team spots, and continual promotions to higher levels? How was he able to fool the scouts that Bob McKenzie surveys into voting him the second-best prospect for this upcoming draft? How did he fool NHL veteran Ray Ferraro into singing his praises at last year's world juniors? He's managed to do all of this despite having crappy hockey sense(a criticism that I had literally never heard about him until less than a month ago-and I've followed Puljujarvi's progress on these boards since he first played in the C-juniors)

I'm willing to entertain any and all options. Was it his obvious physical gifts? His natural athleticism? Did he benefit from having excellent linemates throughout his junior career (generally Aho and Kalapudas)?

If Puljujarvi runs up against his cognitive ceiling when playing against men and that proves to be the limiting factor in his success as a professional hockey player, I can accept that. It happens to a lot of players, maybe even the majority of them. It just seems to me as though we should be able to construct a plausible explanation for the fact that nobody noticed this until now (including people whose job is to notice these things). It's not as though Puljujarvi came out of nowhere. He's the most heavily hyped Finn (at least pre-draft) in what, the last decade?

Or was it all just a big mirage, viewed through the rose-coloured glasses of legions of Finns desperate for their national team's saviour? He was never that good, and if we go back to watch those past games, it will be plainly obvious. Some combination of the above? 

Note: Any responses should not contain the words Laine, Matthews, Chychrun, first round etc. This is about Puljujarvi in isolation.


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

myrsky said:


> Giveaways wouldn't be such a bad thing if he gave us some highlight stuff every once in a while, but right now it's all bad plays and not a single good play. And that's frustrating. People think nowadays that he's supposed to be some kind of all-around player but *that kind of plays that I linked made him a 1# overall consideration in the first place*




If it was those kind of plays that put him in consideration for 1OA and nothing else, then he should never have been in consideration. Players don't get to be first overall because of those plays. They get to be first overall by playing consistently at a high level. Every once in a while they pull off something like that and it gets shown on SportsCentre and gets a bunch of youtube viewings and people remember it. But that does not make a first overall.


----------



## FiLe

LoveHateLeafs said:


> For those in this thread who have already written off Puljujarvi, may I suggest that it's probably time we did a post-mortem.



I think it's less about writing off PuljujÃ¤rvi and more about realizing he's not necessarily as complete a package yet as many seem to think he is. But that does not mean he can't get there - matter of fact, I think him getting there is a foregone conclusion. But as of right now, he may not be someone who's going to make the jump from the boot. Impatience is bit of a factor here, because people want to see the player who's gonna replace SelÃ¤nne sooner rather than later, so any setback is taken in with a massive disappointment.

A good post, btw. Some of us Finns... are like that.



LoveHateLeafs said:


> He's the most heavily hyped Finn (at least pre-draft) in what, the last decade?



*cough*Barkov*cough*


----------



## Jussi

Porkkan4 said:


> But hey even Stubb prefers Laine. He said that in some Yle Puhe interview.




Not exactly, he mentioned on either Iltasanomat or Iltalehti when the season began that "both are very talented, definite top 5 picks".


----------



## JJTT

He is still tied as the best goal scorer on the team.

http://liiga.fi/tilastot/2015-2016/...all&player_stats=players&sort=M#stats-wrapper


People just have ridiculous expectations. How is he supposed to score 2 goals per game when the whole team is playing like crap?


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

LoveHateLeafs said:


> My post wasn't about Laine's hockey IQ, which is reportedly excellent. It was about what constitutes realistic expectations for a player, any player. We remember those sorts of plays precisely because they're so rare. It simply isn't realistic for any hockey player, even Sidney Crosby, to execute those plays day in and day out. Luckily, we don't need them to, because hockey is ultimately a game of percentages and players that maximize their chances generally do well in the long-run.
> 
> For those in this thread who have already written off Puljujarvi, may I suggest that it's probably time we did a post-mortem.
> 
> Namely, how was it that Jesse Puljujarvi managed to fool his junior, national, Mestis and Liiga coaches into giving him icetime, coveted national junior team spots, and continual promotions to higher levels? How was he able to fool the scouts that Bob McKenzie surveys into voting him the second-best prospect for this upcoming draft? How did he fool NHL veteran Ray Ferraro into singing his praises at last year's world juniors? He's managed to do all of this despite having crappy hockey sense(a criticism that I had literally never heard about him until less than a month ago-and I've followed Puljujarvi's progress on these boards since he first played in the C-juniors)
> 
> I'm willing to entertain any and all options. Was it his obvious physical gifts? His natural athleticism? Did he benefit from having excellent linemates throughout his junior career (generally Aho and Kalapudas)?
> 
> If Puljujarvi runs up against his cognitive ceiling when playing against men and that proves to be the limiting factor in his success as a professional hockey player, I can accept that. It happens to a lot of players, maybe even the majority of them. It just seems to me as though we should be able to construct a plausible explanation for the fact that nobody noticed this until now (including people whose job is to notice these things). It's not as though Puljujarvi came out of nowhere. He's the most heavily hyped Finn (at least pre-draft) in what, the last decade?
> 
> Or was it all just a big mirage, viewed through the rose-coloured glasses of legions of Finns desperate for their national team's saviour? He was never that good, and if we go back to watch those past games, it will be plainly obvious. Some combination of the above?
> 
> Note: Any responses should not contain the words Laine, Matthews, Chychrun, first round etc. This is about Puljujarvi in isolation.




So you'll assume PuljujÃ¤rvi will fall later 1st rounder, or maybe even 2nd rounder.
And he's going to bust, am i right?.

May i remind you, PuljujÃ¤rvi was MVP ( best player) in 2013 Pohjola camp.
Wether him ever chosen for to get that honour, if he would be a bust as you think.

No i don't think so.

Also you should know that, all prospects won't develop same way than their peers.
Every prospect has good and bad games, and that belongs to hockey.

And only what you can do about that, is deal with it.
I know it would be cool to see Jesse in OHL/WHL/QMJHL, and get developed there.

But that's not possible right now.

PuljujÃ¤rvi wanted to stay in Oulu, he could have go to CHL but he decided respect his 3 yrs pro contract with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. 
Was it right decision we'll know that after this season.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

JJTT said:


> He is still tied as the best goal scorer on the team.
> 
> http://liiga.fi/tilastot/2015-2016/...all&player_stats=players&sort=M#stats-wrapper
> 
> 
> People just have ridiculous expectations. How is he supposed to score 2 goals per game when the whole team is playing like crap?




I agree with you, this whole conversation, is going to same-kind ******** talking like iltasanomat.fi comment board.


----------



## bob27

PuljujÃ¤rvi? More like BustjujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## VLU5

FinnHockeyFan said:


> So you'll assume PuljujÃ¤rvi will fall later 1st rounder, or maybe even 2nd rounder.
> And he's going to bust, am i right?.
> 
> May i remind you, PuljujÃ¤rvi was MVP ( best player) in 2013 Pohjola camp.
> Wether him ever chosen for, if he would be a bust as you think.
> 
> No i don't think so.
> 
> Also you should know that, all prospects won't develop same way than their peers.
> Every prospect has good and bad games, and that belongs to hockey.
> 
> And only what you can do about that, is deal with it.
> I know it would be cool to see Jesse in OHL/WHL/QMJHL, and get developed there.
> 
> But that's not possible right now.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi wanted to stay in Oulu, he could have go to CHL but he decided respect his 3 yrs pro contract with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t.
> Was it right decision we'll know that after this season.




You really need to work on your reading skills buddy


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Let's keep this thread on the topic please. This thread is about PuljujÃ¤rvi, not about who posts here. There's no need to be impolite if you happen to disagree with something. It's pretty annoying to read a post after post of meaningless bickering. 

The season is just starting, PuljujÃ¤rvi is playing fine, even though one would like to see some flash and dazzle once in a while.


----------



## JJTT

Playing with Kalapudas and Aho today for the first time in Liiga.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

JJTT said:


> Playing with Kalapudas and Aho today for the first time in Liiga.




Sounds intriguing. I think this might work if they are given a proper chance. As long as they don't get stuck to their own end. I think they know each other so well that it will benefit their game. I hope and think that PuljujÃ¤rvi will look more comfortable out there.


----------



## VLU5

JJTT said:


> Playing with Kalapudas and Aho today for the first time in Liiga.




Wait what? Is MarjamÃ¤ki taking a sick leave?  Sounds interesting though.


----------



## Jussi

VLU5 said:


> Wait what? Is MarjamÃ¤ki taking a sick leave?  Sounds interesting though.




Pirnes is out, had to shuffle the lines.


----------



## Teukka

JJTT said:


> Playing with Kalapudas and Aho today for the first time in Liiga.



FINALLY! Let's hope that this combination gets a fair chance and doesn't get re-shuffled immediately. This combination has a long history of working, so it's intriguing to see them try it out in the men's league. Also, from the WJC lineup standpoint, this is great news. Work that chemistry, boys


----------



## JJTT

Getting better with each game. Setup Aaltonen and Aho with really good scoring opportunities but both failed to score. 

He also carried the puck from the own zone to the offensive zone a few times today, which he hasn't done at all this year.

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t has one weird ass setup on the powerplay with 3 right handed shots in PuljujÃ¤rvi's PP line and 5 lefties on the other. Hopefully they can think of something that works soon.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Nice little interview from Jesse at Jatkoaika.com after tonight's game.

He basically says "the start of the season could have gone better stat wise" but also states the opponent hasn't scored while he's been on the ice. He also said he didn't have any specific area to focus when training in summer but mentioned he has gain more strength. 

Lastly he says he's a good friend of Patrik Laine (they have been roommates in national junior tournaments) and compliments him by saying it's good Laine has scored again because "he's a good boy at playing (ice hockey)". He hasn't felt any pressure or anything because he's not been on the scoreboard as much as he would have wanted. Now he just plays game by game and goes forward as a player that way.


----------



## Loffer

Im the Vatman said:


> Nice little interview from Jesse at Jatkoaika.com after tonight's game.
> 
> He basically says "the start of the season could have gone better stat wise" but also states the opponent hasn't scored while he's been on the ice. He also said he didn't have any specific area to focus when training in summer but mentioned he has gain more strength.
> 
> Lastly he says he's a good friend of Patrik Laine (they have been roommates in national junior tournaments) and compliments him by saying it's good Laine has scored again because "he's a good boy at playing (ice hockey)". He hasn't felt any pressure or anything because he's not been on the scoreboard as much as he would have wanted. Now he just plays game by game and goes forward as a player that way.




Hope the kid will really kick off soon scoringwise and say goodbye to that depressive slump he is been trampping the start of the season. Then we might have a player there, for real.


----------



## urho

JJTT said:


> Getting better with each game. Setup Aaltonen and Aho with really good scoring opportunities but both failed to score.
> 
> He also carried the puck from the own zone to the offensive zone a few times today, which he hasn't done at all this year.




Yeah, looking better lately. And people writing him off or stating comments about his hockey IQ based on a couple months performance are... well, clueless. Look at how Laine has played in the past year or so, young players will have difficult times. 

I fully expect Jesse to rise his level and challenge Laine for the best European draftee this year.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1444131364705.html.

Big game tonight in Tampere.

Patrik Laine and Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi same time on the ice, this season in FEL.
There's will be 30-50 NHL scouts, watching for these guys.


----------



## JJTT

Rekonen(who?) centering Aho and Pulju today.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

I picked him up again in LiigapÃ¶rssi. Now he must start scoring. Or at least keep shooting that puck


----------



## teravaineSAROS

what are PuljujÃ¤rvi's latest meassurements? Especially his last reported weight?

Eliteprospects have him listed as:
187cm/6'2"
82kg/181lbs


----------



## JJTT

teravaineSAROS said:


> what are PuljujÃ¤rvi's latest meassurements? Especially his last reported weight?
> 
> Eliteprospects have him listed as:
> 187cm/6'2"
> 82kg/181lbs




6'3.5(192cm), 203lbs(92kg) on NHL.com(Central scouting) draft ranking.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

JJTT said:


> 6'3.5(192cm), 203lbs(92kg) on NHL.com(Central scouting) draft ranking.




Thanks! how accurate is 92kg? are these very recent meassurements? he looks heavier and supposively put on quite a bit of weight during the summer


----------



## JJTT

Damn what a goal.


----------



## Erikfromfin

oh my what a goal


----------



## D0ctorCool

JJTT said:


> Damn what a goal.






Erikfromfin said:


> oh my what a goal




C'mon guys, more information please!


----------



## Hokinaittii

Transom Bob said:


> C'mon guys, more information please!


----------



## f1nn

Transom Bob said:


> C'mon guys, more information please!




Skated into the zone 1 on 1.. then with one move deked out the defenceman AND the goalie


----------



## Gabranth

f1nn said:


> Skated into the zone 1 on 1.. then with one move deked out the defenceman AND the goalie




That shot was pretty strange, seems like he lost his balance rather than "deke'd" the goalie.


----------



## BusQuets

That goal reminds me so much of Ovechkin..


----------



## kelsier

A beauty.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Nice assist by poke checking the puck from veteran player Saravo.


Jesse playing strong game in front of the scouts. Started in 3rd line, now in 1st line and 1+1 so far.


----------



## seadawg

damn...more goals like that please!

That is exactly what he needs to do to impress the scouts and jump up the draft ranking.


----------



## thomast

This might boost his confidence sky high. Confident Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi is one really really good hockey player.


----------



## Teukka

Im the Vatman said:


>




Love it how the audio equipment circulates the sudden "PULJUJÃ„RVI" shout, creating this awesome echo effect that emphasizes the goal's awesomeness


----------



## Leafidelity

Greasy goal. That poor defenseman is going to be up all night thinking about getting walked that bad


----------



## IamherefortheFinn

f1nn said:


> Skated into the zone 1 on 1.. then with one move deked out the defenceman AND the goalie




This is a move that only someone like Aaltonen would try. And he scored at the end of it too!


----------



## Hokinaittii

Leafidelity said:


> Greasy goal. That poor defenseman is going to be up all night thinking about getting walked that bad



Not to take anything away from PuljujÃ¤rvi's effort but the d-man he got past was Atte MÃ¤kinen and many Tappara fans consider him not ready for the Liiga, yet he gets to play every night.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

This was his most important Liiga game so far (due to all the scouts and Laine rivalry) and hes showing signs of that he can step his game up and play well under pressure


----------



## rockhouse15

So is everyone back on the JP bandwagon now and will stop saying he will fall out of the top 10. The skill he has at his size is legit and hard to find in a 17yo.


----------



## Hokinaittii

rockhouse15 said:


> So is everyone back on the JP bandwagon now and will stop saying he will fall out of the top 10. The skill he has at his size is legit and hard to find in a 17yo.



Well, I mean, with that hockey IQ it will be hard for him to....


----------



## Mara

rockhouse15 said:


> So is everyone back on the JP bandwagon now and will stop saying he will fall out of the top 10. The skill he has at his size is legit and hard to find in a 17yo.




Why would he fall out of top10? Admittedly I don't know what qualities NA scouts look for in kids and if he's top10 material but so far we have seen that he has speed, size and offensive instincts on a level rarely seen in 17-yolds. As for his overall performance, the system of KÃ¤rpÃ¤t and coach MarjamÃ¤ki is extremely defensive and it's clear he is not used to being so restricted in his offensive play. He still has to think about positioning, when to go for it offensively and when to pull back. Quite a few players have failed in this system so it's no surprise that he needs to work on it. I expect him to adjust as the season progresses and get better and better.


----------



## VLU5

Mara said:


> Why would he fall out of top10? Admittedly I don't know what qualities NA scouts look for in kids and if he's top10 material but so far we have seen that he has speed, size and offensive instincts on a level rarely seen in 17-yolds. As for his overall performance, the system of KÃ¤rpÃ¤t and coach MarjamÃ¤ki is extremely defensive and it's clear he is not used to being so restricted in his offensive play. He still has to think about positioning, when to go for it offensively and when to pull back. Quite a few players have failed in this system so it's no surprise that he needs to work on it. I expect him to adjust as the season progresses and get better and better.




The amount of misunderstanding and getting defensive from the behalf of the Finnish posters is baffling.


----------



## FinPanda

He is playing great atm. Finally showing his potential.


----------



## Orvelo

Porkkan4 said:


> He is playing great atm. Finally showing his potential.




Seems confidence is high atm


----------



## GordieHoweHatTrick

Tuomaz said:


> That goal reminds me so much of Ovechkin..




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JJTT

Looks like they finally moved PuljujÃ¤rvi to the point on the first PP unit.


----------



## BusQuets

He really is fast when he starts skating.


----------



## JJTT

Suddenly he looks like a completely different player than few weeks ago. What the hell.


----------



## myrsky

JJTT said:


> Suddenly he looks like a completely different player than few weeks ago. What the hell.




Absolutely. He's played his two best games of the season today and the day before yesterday. Looks like he's back in the game. And tonight was the first time he actually wanted to have the puck and didn't give it away instantly. He was craving for it.


----------



## VLU5

JJTT said:


> Suddenly he looks like a completely different player than few weeks ago. What the hell.




It's weird really. Gotta give some props to MarjamÃ¤ki for reacting to his performances and moving him to first line to play with quality players and putting him to his natural spot on pp.

Still it's weird because it seems like MarjamÃ¤ki knew this was going to happen


----------



## FinPanda

Confident Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi is second best player in the draft.


----------



## Loffer

Didn't this kid play tonight? Where are all the fancy reports, Fanns (=Finnish fans of Finnish prospects)?

No fancy dekes? No top cheese snipes? No nothing? Was he sick or something?


----------



## FinPanda

Well he scored but his goal was disallowed because of a kick. I don't think he kicked it in but screw the refs. But maybe you can think that it was kicked in as you can make argument about that.


----------



## JJTT

Porkkan4 said:


> Well he scored but his goal was disallowed because of a kick. I don't think he kicked it in but screw the refs. But maybe you can think that it was kicked in as you can make argument about that.




Yeah no way that was a kick

http://nelonenmedia-pmd.nelonenmedia.fi/video/22/video_clip_2233622_600_none.mp4

KÃ¤rpÃ¤t is playing 5 games in 7 games this week.


----------



## Loffer

JJTT said:


> Yeah no way that was a kick
> 
> http://nelonenmedia-pmd.nelonenmedia.fi/video/22/video_clip_2233622_600_none.mp4
> 
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t is playing 5 games in 7 games this week.




Every day is a "game" for me. 8)


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

JJTT said:


> Yeah no way that was a kick
> 
> http://nelonenmedia-pmd.nelonenmedia.fi/video/22/video_clip_2233622_600_none.mp4
> 
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t is playing 5 games in 7 games this week.




Where was the kick?


----------



## Woodhouse

JJTT said:


> Yeah no way that was a kick
> 
> http://nelonenmedia-pmd.nelonenmedia.fi/video/22/video_clip_2233622_600_none.mp4
> 
> KÃ¤rpÃ¤t is playing 5 games in 7 games this week.



Yeah, no distinct kicking motion there, that's for sure.


----------



## Risingwind

Weak call by the ref. At least Pulju has an assist in tonight's game.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

Will Pulju become the first Finnish prospect to have a 1000 post topic before being drafted? 

Maybe Rajala or Granlund?


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Another good game for PuljujÃ¤rvi. 

Also, I think that Sebastian Repo (b. 1996) has a good chance of getting drafted next summer. He has 5 goals and 3 assists in 12 games so far.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Here's 2 assists from his last 2 games



I like how he finally seems to be using that good skating to overtake opponents.


----------



## JJTT

Im the Vatman said:


> Here's 2 assists from his last 2 games
> 
> 
> 
> I like how he finally seems to be using that good skating to overtake opponents.





Pretty good passes for such low iq player


----------



## teravaineSAROS

JJTT said:


> Pretty good passes for such low iq player




They're not called passes they're lucky bounces


----------



## Teukka

That Donkey Kong-ish reach that he uses to protect the puck (and accidentally slash the ref in the face when celebrating his "kick-in goal") is fun to watch. The argument for height being an advantage in hockey has been made. Combine that with incredible speed, stickhandling skill and a very sharp passing ability and you have yourself a contender for 1st overall  He still needs to shift to higher gear in order to challenge Matthews, but right now the direction is a correct one. Always knew the kid had it in him, though, and things can change if he makes them change.


----------



## JJTT

Teukka said:


> That Donkey Kong-ish reach that he uses to protect the puck (and accidentally slash the ref in the face when celebrating his "kick-in goal") is fun to watch. The argument for height being an advantage in hockey has been made. Combine that with incredible speed, stickhandling skill and a very sharp passing ability and you have yourself a contender for 1st overall  He still needs to shift to higher gear in order to challenge Matthews, but right now the direction is a correct one. Always knew the kid had it in him, though, and things can change if he makes them change.




He just needs to start shooting more. 6 games this year with only one shot, that's simply not enough to score goals.


----------



## NHL Dude 120

Folks whats his ETA to play in the NHL


----------



## Faerun

NHL Dude 120 said:


> Folks whats his ETA to play in the NHL




At this development pace id say atleast 1-2 Years of AHL to learn north american game.


----------



## edd1e

Faerun said:


> At this development pace id say atleast 1-2 Years of AHL to learn north american game.




I doubt that very much. There is big change he will play in the NHL next season.


----------



## QnebO

Faerun said:


> At this development pace id say atleast 1-2 Years of AHL to learn north american game.




"At least" is wrong there. He could even very well break in right away, if he has a good season and summer now. No way it's "at least". More like max 2 years of A, where 0-1 more likely.


----------



## BusQuets

Faerun said:


> At this development pace id say atleast 1-2 Years of AHL to learn north american game.




Yeah no way. I would say max 1 year at the AHL.


----------



## Spade

NHL Dude 120 said:


> Folks whats his ETA to play in the NHL




If it were up to me, I'd give him one more year to develop his confidence and frame before bringing him into the NHL.

That being said, I said the same about Barkov too. I still think Barkov could have used another season, but he's not doing poorly.

I'm the type of guy that doesn't want their prospects to make the show until they're ready for the kind of role that reflects their potential. Puljujarvi could probably play in the NHL next year without looking out of place, but bottom 6 minutes and spot PP time scoring roughly 25-30 points isn't what I want out of him, so I'd rather he gets big minutes elsewhere.

I want my prospects coming into the NHL and making an impact, not just holding their own. I'm not sure Puljujarvi can be an impact player immediately next season.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Faerun said:


> At this development pace id say atleast 1-2 Years of AHL to learn north american game.




This is what happens when you have superhuman expectations on a player.(there are better examples like people saying he wont be a first rounder). he'll be sold short if he isn't performing on a God Tier level.

If Rantanen could make it to the NHL then why can't PuljujÃ¤rvi? sure it depends on his team but still


----------



## VLU5

He needs to gain much more strength if he wishes to play at NHL level a year from now. Gets knocked down way too easily.

To me seems like a prospect that shouldn't be rushed so at least one more year in AHL/Liiga before seriously pushing for a NHL job.


----------



## Jussi

teravaineSAROS said:


> This is what happens when you have superhuman expectations on a player.(there are better examples like people saying he wont be a first rounder). he'll be sold short if he isn't performing on a God Tier level.
> 
> *If Rantanen could make it to the NHL then why can't PuljujÃ¤rvi? sure it depends on his team but still*




Rantanen is further ahead physically than PuljujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## RoofIt5hole

I'm hoping the Sabres get some lottery luck this year. The thought of Puljujarvi playing alongside Eichel and Kane. .. I just want all the #9s.


----------



## Zaddy

Jussi said:


> Rantanen is further ahead physically than PuljujÃ¤rvi.




I wouldn't rule out a summer of hard work in the gym to change that, but yeah it's pretty early to say. I'd kinda expect him to make the NHL next year though but we'll see.


----------



## BB88

Jussi said:


> Rantanen is further ahead physically than PuljujÃ¤rvi.




Pulju has almost a year to develop and there will be weaker players than him playing in the league.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Great goal by Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi tonight


----------



## Teukka

Im the Vatman said:


> Great goal by Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi tonight




Guys that are both tall and fast have the disadvantage of not looking that fast until you compare their velocity to the opposing defenders'  Ridiculous stride. Ridiculous.


----------



## Orvelo

Teukka said:


> Guys that are both tall and fast have the disadvantage of not looking that fast until you compare their velocity to the opposing defenders'  Ridiculous stride. Ridiculous.




i can't believe some journos are calling him slow!?! He's so fast and tall aswell.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Im the Vatman said:


> Great goal by Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi tonight





THAT's the confidence and determiation I want from him


----------



## FinPanda

Great goal.

Time for a new thread maybe?

[MOD] New Thread: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1969967


----------

